# 101 Project Management Problems and How to Solve Them: Practical Advice for Handling Real-World Proj



## رمزة الزبير (28 مارس 2015)

[h=1]101 Project Management Problems and How to Solve Them: Practical Advice for Handling Real-World Project Challenges[/h]

مقدمة
'' ذلك يعتمد على. ''
تنشأ مشاكل إدارة المشاريع الكثير من الأسئلة، وأكثر الأسئلة الجيدة لإدارة المشاريع لديهم نفس الجواب: '. ويتوقف' ''
بحكم التعريف، كل مشروع يختلف عن غيرها من المشاريع، لذلك لا حل معين لمشكلة معينة ،ومن المرجح أن تعمل بالضبط لكل مشروع. هناك مبادئ عامة التي عادة ما تكون فعالة، خاصة بعد صقل الاستجابة مع أسئلة المتابعة، مثل '' ما أنها لا تعتمد على؟ "" بالنسبة للعديد من مشاكل إدارة المشاريع المدرجة في هذا الكتاب، ومناقشة تبدأ مع بعض المؤهلات واصفا ما تعتمد الاستجابة على وتشمل العوامل في الاعتبار في التعامل مع القضية المطروحة.
ويستند هذا الكتاب على الأسئلة لقد طلبت من الكاتب في الفصول الدراسية وورش العمل، والمناقشات العامة على إدارة المشاريع فيما يتعلق بالمشاكل المشاريع المتكررة. المناقشات هنا ليست في المسائل النظرية ('' ما هو المشروع؟ '')، كما أنها لا أطيل في الحديث عنها. التركيز هنا هو على المشاكل الحقيقية لمديري المشاريع العاملة التي واجهتهم في مواقع المشاريع، في محاولة للحصول على أفضل نتائج لمشاريعهم عليهم القيام بذلك في بيئة مليئة بالإجهاد. وتستند هذه الردود على ما يميل إلى العمل يومياً، على الأقل في معظم الوقت، بالنسبة لأولئك منا الذين يقودون المشاريع الفعلية.
بعض المشاكل هنا تتعلق بمشاريع صغيرة جدا. البعض الآخر حول المشاريع والبرامج كبيرة جدا. لا يزال البعض الآخر عام، وتتضمن بعض التوجيهات بشأن كيف يمكن التوجه نحو تطبيق الإرشادات التي عرضت في حالة معينة. في جميع الحالات، حكمك ضروري في حل المشاكل الخاصة بك. النظر في الظروف الخاصة بك والسعي إلى '' جعل العقوبة تتناسب مع الجريمة. 'تطويع الأفكار المطروحة هنا إذا أن ظهورها مفيدة. تجاوزها إذا كانت المشورة تبدو لك غير ذي صلة إلى المشروع.
عدة مواضيع العامة تتكرر طوال الوقت. التخطيط والتنظيم هي الأسس لإدارة المشاريع الجيدة. مواجهة القضايا والمشاكل في وقت مبكر، عندما تكون لين العريكة، ويمكنك حلها مع أقل جهد وبأقل عدد من الناس. التصعيد كملاذ أخير، ولكن لم تتردد في القيام بذلك عندما يكون ذلك ضروريا. والناس سوف يعاملك كما كان علاجهم لها، لذلك تتصرف على هذا النحو. العلاقات الجيدة والثقة سيجعل حل أي مشكلة أسهل.كنت حقا لا تحصل من قبل مع القليل من المساعدة من الأصدقاء.

رابط الكتاب:
http://bookzz.org/book/2223698/777c61


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (28 مارس 2015)

جاري قراءة الكتاب والكتاب شيق 
شكرا حزيلا


----------



## رمزة الزبير (28 مارس 2015)

سأحاول قدر الأمكان سرد كل مشكلة في هذا الكتاب ، تم عرض خبرتي المتواضعة في ذات الخصوص.وأرجو من لديهم الخبرة والمعرفة مساعدتي.
المشكلة الأولي:
ما هو نوع الشخصية المناسبة للأفضل في إدارة المشاريع؟
يعتمد على:
1. نوع وحجم المشروع
2. تجربة فريق المشروع
فهم أنواع الشخصية
وهناك عدد كبير من النماذج المستخدمة لوصف الشخصيات. واحدة من الأكثر انتشارا هو نوع Myers-Briggs Type Indicator (MBTI).واحد من العوامل التي تصف الطيف بين الانطواء والانبساط.
المشاريع عن الناس وفرق، لذلك قادة المشروع الجيد يميلون إلى أن يكونون لديهم على الأقل انفتاحا على الخارج إلى حد ما. قد تجد انطواء مديري المشاريع يتجول مشاريعهم خارج نطاق السيطرة لأنهم يشاركون بالقدر الكافي مع الأشخاص المسئولين عن العمل.
والعامل الثاني هو الانقسام بين تفضيل للبيانات يمكن ملاحظتها وتفضيل للحصول على معلومات بديهية. من الأفضل بإدارة مشاريع استخدام الحقائق للقياس والتي يمكن التحقق منها واختبارها. ويتعلق العامل الثالث ما إذا كانت تستند القرارات على التحليل الموضوعي المنطقي أو على المشاعر والقيم. وخاصة المشاريع التقنية، وللمضي قدما وأكثر سلاسة يجب أن تستند القرارات المتعلقة بما يتفق والمعايير التحليلية.
عامل MBTI الرابع هو الانحياز بشدة مع إدارة المشروع، ويصف كيف يمكن للأفراد أن تجري شؤونها. 
على أحد الطرفين هو الشخص الذي يخطط وينظم ما يجب القيام به، وهذه هي إدارة المشاريع في معظمها.
على الطرف الآخر هو الشخص الذي يفضل أن تكون عفوية ومرونة. المشاريع التي تديرها هذا النوع من روح حرة تميل إلى أن تكون فوضي.
النظر في عوامل أخرى
مديري المشاريع يحتاجون إلى أن تكون '' التقنية بما فيه الكفاية. "" للمشاريع التقنية الصغيرة، ومن الشائع لرئيس المشروع أن يكون خبير بموضوع التقنية العالية. بالنسبة للبرامج الكبيرة، ومديري المشاريع ونادرا ما تكون لديهم كل التفاصيل التقنية، ولكن عموما هم على دراية بما فيه الكفاية لضمان أن الاتصالات واضحة ويمكن التحقق منها . على، المشاريع التقنية الصغيرة، قد يكون مدير المشروع المعلم الفني، ولكن هذا يصبح أقل أهمية بكثير مع نمو العمل. تتطلب مشاريع واسعة النطاق القائد الفعال الذي يمكن تحفيز الناس وتفويض العمل إلى أولئك الذين يفهمون التفاصيل.
مديري المشاريع الحقيقيون التفصيل المنحى، وقادرة على تنظيم والحفاظ على العديد من الأنشطة المختلفة مباشرة في وقت واحد. كما أنها واقعية. إدارة المشروع أكثر عن '' جيدة بما فيه الكفاية '' من هو حوالي أنها تسعى جاهدة لتحقيق الكمال. كل هذا يتعلق بتقديم قيمة فهم الأعمال في المفاضلة بين الزمن والنطاق، والتكلفة بينما كان يلقى القيمة المتوقعة للمشروع للمنظمة.
وأخيرا، ومديري المشاريع الجيدة هم متفائلين والتفاؤل الذي يحتاجونه ليكونون محبوبون وموثوق بهم من قبل الجهات الراعية والإدارة العليا لتكون ناجحة. يتواصلون التقدم بصراحة، حتى عند تشغيل المشروع إلى المتاعب. الإبقاء على ثقة أصحاب المصلحة الخاصة بك في أوقات الصعاب يتطلب أيضا التواصل إلى استراتيجيات ذات مصداقية لتحقيق الانتعاش.
القيادة فعالة مواجهة التحديات مع افتراض أن هناك حلا. مع موقف إيجابي، في أكثر الأحيان.


تعليقي:
من خلال خبرتي وجدت البعض نتهج سياسة العداء مع المقاول والبعض الآخر سياسة عدم اللامبالاة كلاهما مشكلة كبيرة...قيادة المشاريع تتطلب الشخصية القادرة على إدارة الوقت والمخاطر مع إعتبار مجال المشروع والجودة وفعلاً الشخصية المتفائلة هي الأفضل لقيادة المشروع لأن المتفاؤل هو الذي عنده ثقة بالله ، أي يملك الشجاعة والشجاعة مطلوبة لإدارة المشاريع خاصة في أوقات الازمات بأي المشروع والجانب التقني مطلوب لكن في المشاريع الكبيرة فريق العمل مكمل لبعضهم البعض..


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (28 مارس 2015)

ومن أهم الصفات اللازمة لمدير المشروع الهدوء التام وعدم الانفعال ليتخذ القرار السليم في أصعب الأوقات لأنه كقبطان السفينة أن فقد أعصابه وتملكته انفعالاته لغرق وغرق الفريق وان تمالك اتفعالاته نجوا جميعاً. فمن خلال خبرتي المتواضعه أن كل المواقف التي خسرتها في إدارة المشاريع كانت بسبب الانفعال وعدم تمالك الأعصاب في الأوقات الصعبة وكل المواقف التي اكتسبتها كانت من هدوء الأعصاب التي يفيد في اتخاذ القرار السليم حتى وإن تأخر القرار بعض الساعات أفضل من قرار متهور تندم عليه لاحقا.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (28 مارس 2015)

2. ما هي عادات مديري المشاريع الناجحين؟
قادة المشروع الفعالين لديهم الكثير من القواسم المشتركة ، على وجه الخصوص، ومديري المشاريع الجيدة هي موجهة لخدمة الناس وسرعة إقامة علاقات عمل فعالة مع أعضاء فريقهم.

تحديد أسلوب العمل الخاص بك
واحدة من أكبر الاختلافات بين مدير المشروع وأي فرد آخر هو استقطاعات الوقت. الناس الذين يقودون المشاريع يجب أن لديهم الاستعداد للتعامل مع الانقطاعات المتكررة. مشاكل المشروع، الطلبات، والضرورات الأخرى ، ليس الانتظار لتصبح غير مشغول، لذلك أنت بحاجة لمعرفة كيفية إسقاط كل ما تقومون به، وإعادة تركيز انتباهك. قادة المشروع الذين يختبئون وراء علامات '' عدم الازعاج '' وقفل أبوابهم ، و تصاعد الأوضاع في الأزمات غير قابل للاسترداد. بين رسائل البريد الإلكتروني العاجلة، والمكالمات الهاتفية، وعقد اجتماعات متكررة، ومديري المشاريع عموما ليس لديهم الكثير من الوقت دون انقطاع. قد يحتاج إلى جدولة العمل التي تتطلب التركيز والتركيز قبل أن يبدأ يوم العمل، أو يفعل ذلك بعد أن غادر الجميع لهذا اليوم.
هذا هو الجزء الحاسم. قادة المشروع الذين تجد أنهم لم يكونوا مريحين للتعامل مع الآخرين بشكل طبيعي يميلون إلى تجنب هذا الجزء من العمل ونتيجة لذلك قد لا يتمسك بإدارة المشروع لفترة طويلة جدا، إما عن طريق اختيارهم أو عن طريق شخص آخر. راحة الناس الموجهة معناه يتمتع بالتفاعل مع الآخرين (حين يكون حساسا لحقيقة أن بعض أعضاء الفريق الخاص بك قد لا يتفاعل بقدر ما كنت تفعل) وجود الاستعداد للاتصال المكتوب الفعال والمحادثات.
كجزء من ورشة عمل حول إدارة المشاريع منذ بعض الوقت، وأنا تحدى المشاركون في مجموعات صغيرة لتبادل الأفكار كان هناك أعتقاد مماثل. وباختصار، ما خطرت هو أن مديري المشاريع الجيدة:
- يمكن الاعتماد عليه من خلال المتابعة
- رعاية فرقهم
- المساعدة عن طيب خاطر وتعليم الآخرين
- إجتماعياً وعلى مسافة واحدة مع الجميع تقريبا
- محترم ومؤدب
- ذو مزاج مستقر ومتعاطف ومتفاهم.
- يمكن اتباع الإرشادات والعمليات
- إيجابيا ومتفائلا
- فهم وإدارة التكاليف
- هم على استعداد إلى '' قول الحقيقة للسلطة '
- قانوني وذو هندام مناسب
استعراض نتائج، أدركت أن العناصر من العصف الذهني انعكس بشكل وثيق ، 
قادة المشاريع الفعالين جديرين بالثقة. وصادقين، يمكن الاعتماد عليهم، وقول الحقيقة. أنهم موالون، وخاصة لأعضاء فريقهم. مديري المشاريع مفيدين، يدفعوا في ضمان التقدم والعمل على بناء الامتياز مع الآخرين .. حكمة قادة المشروع الحكمة تتقصي بقاء علاقة ودية حتى لأولئك الذين لا يتعاونون، وأنهم يقدرون التنوع. بل هم أيضا مهذبين، ليتم بناء التعاون والاحترام التي تتطلبه المشاريع. مديري المشاريع طيبون عموما، معاملة الآخرين كما أنها ترغب في أن تعامل. ومطيعين في إتباع لقواعد والالتزام بالمعايير التنظيمية. مديري المشاريع الجيدين يجب على قدر من الألفة . لا يغضبون حتى يتعاونوا معهم الآخرين. و مقتصدين لإدارة الميزانيات بالمشاريع ويحتاج قادة المشاريع الفعالين أيضا أن يكون على قدر من الشجاعة، تواجه إدارتنا عند الضرورة. سلوك النظافة يجب أن يكون لدى مديري المشاريع الجيدين لتوليد الاحترام وقيادة الناس . 

تعليقي:
الحكمة مطلوب بشكل كبير في إدارة المشاريع ، إدارة المشاريع للمالك لا تعني خنق المقاول وتضيق السبل عليها، أن أي تنفيذ المشروع وفق للعقد المبرم يجب أن يكون هدف الطرفين بما يحقق مصلحتهما هما الاثنين معاً وليس لطرف على حساب الآخر.. وكذلك التسيب وعدم الاهتمام قد يعطي المقاول الفرصة لمخالفة العقد لعدم وجود الرقابة عليه.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (29 مارس 2015)

المشكلة الثالثة:
أنا من ذوي الخبرة ولكن جديد على إدارة المشروع. كيف يمكنني أن أصل بالمشروع قدماً؟
يعتمد على:
- توافر التوجيه، والتدريب، والمساعدة التطويرية الأخرى في المؤسسة الخاصة بك
- الاستعداد لديك لقيادة الفريق وأي خبرة سابقة مطبقة لديك
- خبرة فريق الذي تخطط لقيادته

ابدء
الشروع في إدارة المشاريع غالبا ما ينطوي أصبحت على '' مدير المشروع عرضي '' معظمنا وصل إلى ذلك بشكل غير متوقع. يوم واحد كنت تدير أعمالك وبعمل بشكل عظيم كمساهم في المشروع. فجأة، ودون سابق إنذار، تجد شخص يرتب على الكتف ويقول: '' مفاجأة! أنت الآن مدير المشروع. '
العمل على المشروع سوف يقود إلى إدارة المشروع ،يبدو أن لدى مديري المشاريع الكثير من القواسم المشتركة، لذلك اختيار المساهمين الأكثر كفاءة لقيادة المشاريع الجديدة يبدو من المنطقي إلى حد ما. وللأسف، فإن الوظيفتين هما في الواقع مختلفتين تماما. يركز مساهمي المشروع على الأشياء الملموسة والعمل الشخصي الخاص بهم. ومديري المشاريع يركزون في المقام الأول على تنسيق عمل الآخرين. المشاكل المقبلة ومناقشة المسؤوليات .السمات الشخصية لمدير المشروع الفعلية تختلف، ولكن إذا كنت جديدا تماما لقيادة المشروع سوف تحتاج أولا إلى إنشاء مؤسسة لإدارة المشروع. مديري المشاريع المبتدئين سوف يحتاجون إلى استثمار الوقت لكسب ثقة الفريق، وتحديد نهجهم، ومن ثم تفويض العمل للآخرين.

إشراك فريقك
مدير المشروع الذي يكون غير مريح وواضح على الفور لأعضاء فريق المشروع، والذي يمكن أن يدمر بسرعة ثقتهم بزعيم فريقهم في أول علامات التردد، أو الضعف. على الرغم من أنك قد يكون له بعض التغطية الصريحة والدعم ومساندة الجهات الراعية والمديرين وأصحاب المصلحة المؤثرة، تحتاج أن تظهر على الأقل أن تعرف ما تقوم به. ومن الأفضل دائما أن نعرف فعلا ما نقوم به، ولكن يجب أن تكون على قدر من معرفة الاختصاص.أظهر أقوى المؤهلات والخبرات التي تملكها بك لبناء الثقة اللازمة لفريقك كمدير مشروع مبتدئ. أن كنت جيد جدا في مجال معين مهم للمشروع. العمل مع ما تعرفه جيدا، ودائما يؤدي إلى نقاط القوة الخاصة بك. تذكر أن '' المعرفة قوة. ' 
يسعى بعض مديري المشاريع المبتدئين إلى تحقيق الانتصارات في وقت مبكر مع فرقهم، ويفعلوا أشياء مثل تحديد الاحتياجات، ووضع العمليات، أو التخطيط الأولي. مرة واحدة سينطلق العمل، سوف يبدأ الناس في اتخاذ أمرا مفروغا منه . إنشاء وصيانة العمل الجماعي أمر ضروري لإدارة المشاريع الجيدة.

اختيار نهجكم
بالنسبة للمشروعات الصغيرة،كومة من ملاحظات على لاصقة صفراء مبعثرة على لوحة بيضاء ،هذا ما يحصل بالنسبة لمعظم المشاريع، على الرغم من وجود هيكل أكثر طابع رسمي لخدمتك بشكل أفضل. إذا كان ذلك ممكنا، والتشاور مع مدير المشروع من ذوي الخبرة وطلب التوجيه والإرشاد. الحصول على دورة تدريبية حول إدارة المشاريع يكون أفضل، والاستفادة من ذلك. حتى لو كنت غير قادر على جدولة تدريب على إدارة المشاريع في الوقت المناسب لمشروعك الأول،عليك أن تفعل ذلك في أقرب وقت ممكن. هذا التدريب، سوف يساعدك على وضع عمليات إدارة المشاريع في سياق وبناء مهارات قيمة.
حضور التدريب سوف يظهر لك أيضا أن كل الآخرين من مديري المشاريع الجدد هم على الأقل مثلك. إذا لم يكن أي التوجيه ولا التدريب غير متاح، ويجب عليك الحصول على كتاب جيد عن إدارة المشاريع وقراءة الأساسيات. 
تقرر كيف أنت ذاهب لإقامة المشروع الخاص بك، وتوثيق الخطوات المحددة التي سوف تستخدمها للبدء والتخطيط. 
تفويض العمل
واحد من أصعب الأمور لمدير مشروع مبتدئ القيام به هو الاعتراف بأن قيادة المشروع هي وظيفة بدوام كامل. قيادة المشروع تتطلب منك تفويض العمل بشكل فعال في المشروع للآخرين، وحتى العمل الذي كنت أنت شخصيا جيدة جدا فيه. على الرغم من أنك قد تكون أفضل وأسرع في إنجاز الأنشطة الرئيسية من أي من أعضاء فريقك، لا يمكنك أن تفعل جميعها بنفسك أثناء تشغيل مشروع ناجح.
في البداية، تفويض العمل للآخرين الذين هم أقل كفاءة منك يمكن أن يكون صعبا للغاية، حتى مؤلم. كنت بحاجة للحصول على أكثر من ذلك. إذا قمت بتعيين أجزاء كبيرة من العمل في المشروع لنفسك، سوف ينتهي بك الأمر مع اثنين من وظائف بدوام كامل: قيادة المشروع أثناء دوام العمل، والعمل على أنشطة المشروع الذي كان ينبغي أن يتم تفويضها ليلا وفي عطلات نهاية الأسبوع.
وهذا يؤدي إلى الإرهاق أو فشل المشروع، أو كليهما.

تعليقي:
لكي تكون مدير مشروع ناجح وأنت مهندس جيد عليك اكتساب مهارات القيادة.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (29 مارس 2015)

المشكلة الرابعة:
. ما هي أهم مسؤوليات مدير المشروع؟

يعتمد على:
- الدور: منسق المشروع، رئيس المشروع، مدير المشروع، مدير برنامج المشروع.
- إجمالي المتطلبات التنظيمية وهيكل المسؤوليات .

وتشمل وظيفة مدير المشروع ثلاثة مجالات رئيسية هي:
1. افتراض المسؤولية عن المشروع ككل.
2. توظيف عمليات إدارة المشاريع ذات الصلة
3. قيادة الفريق

بالضبط ما تستتبع عن هذه المجالات تختلف بإختلاف ألوان الطيف من الأدوار، من منسق المشروع، الذي لديه مسؤوليات إدارية في الغالب، إلى مدير البرنامج، الذي عليه إدارة التسلسل الهرمي من المساهمين وقيادة مع مئات من الناس أو أكثر. بغض النظر عن أي مسؤوليات إضافية، على الرغم من حاجة المجالات الثلاثة التالية: فهم مشروعك، وإنشاء العمليات المطلوبة، وقيادة فريقك.


فهم مشروعك
في معظم الحالات، بغض النظر عن وصف دورك، كنت تملك مشروع الذي يحتوي على اسمك. حجم المشروع وعواقب عدم النجاح سوف تختلف، ولكن عموما يتوقف بك ومعك.
الأمر متروك لك للتحقق من صحة الهدف المشروع وتوثيق المتطلبات. وكجزء من هذا، وتطوير فكرة واضحة عن ما يجب 'القيام به' '، وتوثيق واستكمال معايير التقييم التي سيتم استخدامها لإغلاق المشروع. وهناك عدد من المشاكل في الجزء الذي بدء به المشروع ، ولكن بشكل عام فإنه من الضروري أن تصل إلى كفيلك، والعملاء، وأصحاب المصلحة الآخرين وكسب الاتفاق على هذا وتدونها.
لديك أيضا المسؤولية الأساسية لتطوير واستخدام خطة واقعية لتعقب العمل من خلال الإنجاز، وتحقيق مقبول لجميع الاحتياجات في الوقت المناسب.


إنشاء العمليات المطلوبة
وتشمل العمليات المستخدمة لإدارة المشاريع أي التي يتم بتكليف من المؤسسة الخاصة بك بالإضافة إلى أي الأهداف التي تحددها لمشروع الخاص بك. وتشمل العمليات الرئيسية للمشروع الخاص بك والاتصالات، والتخطيط، والتنفيذ. للاتصالات، وتحديد كيف ومتى سوف يجتمع وعدد المرات التي ستقوم بجمع وإرسال معلومات المشروع والتقارير. أيضا تحديد أين وكيف سيتم إنشاء نظام معلومات إدارة المشاريع الخاصة بك أو أرشفة معلومات المشروع.
التخطيط وإنشاء عمليات لتحليل مشروع شامل وواقعي، بما في ذلك كيف سيتم إشراك أعضاء فريقك. تنفيذ ومراقبة العمليات ضرورة أيضا، ولكن ليس هناك ما هو أكثر أهمية من الطريقة التي يقترح على تحليل وإدارة التغييرات المشروع. 
وضع العمليات والحصول والشراء بالنسبة لهم هو ضروري، ولكنه غير كاف أبدا. يجب عليك أيضا تثقيف أعضاء فريقك وأصحاب المصلحة ذوي الصلة لضمان أن الجميع يدرك العمليات التي التزمت. أيضا وضع مقاييس مناسبة لمراقبة العملية واستخدامها بجد لمراقبة العمل في جميع أنحاء المشروع.

قيادة فريقك
مسؤولية كبيرة ثالثة بقيادة الفريق. تقع القيادة على أساس من الثقة والعلاقات المتينة. مديري المشاريع الفعالين يقضون وقتا كافيا مع كل عضو في الفريق لإقامة روابط قوية. وهذا أمر صعب لا سيما مع فرق موزعة، ولكن إذا كنت تستثمر في مجال الاتصالات غير الرسمية متكررة ودورية و التفاعلات وجها لوجه يمكنك تأسيس اتصال حتى مع المساهمين بعيد المنال.
سوف تجد العديد من الاقتراحات المفيدة للتعامل مع هذا في جميع أنحاء جزءا من هذا الكتاب على العمل الجماعي.
مشاريع لا تنجح وهي سهلة. مشاريع تنجح لأن الناس يهتمون بها. ويستتبع القيادة أيضا الحصول على جميع المساهمين المشروع لمشاركة في رؤية العمل التي تهمهم شخصيا. يجب أن تجد بعض اتصال بين ما يسعى المشروع إلى القيام به، وشيء أن يهتم كل عضو في الفريق حول. كشف "ما في ذلك بالنسبة لي؟ 'عامل' للجميع على الفريق هو أمر أساسي للقيادة الناجحة الخاصة بك.

تعليقي:
أصعب المواقف التي تواجهها مديري المشاريع الأشياء التي لم تؤخذ في الإعتبار قبل بدء المشاريع مثل التغييرات في مجال عمل أو المخاطر الغير محسوبة..


----------



## رمزة الزبير (29 مارس 2015)

المشكلة الخامسة:
. ما هي قيمة شهادة إدارة المشاريع؟ ماذا عن الدرجات العلمية في إدارة المشاريع؟

يعتمد على:
- العمر والخلفية
- الحقل الحالي أو التدريب (أو المستقبل المنشود)
- النظر في شهادة إدارة المشاريع

نمت شعبية شهادة إدارة المشاريع بشكل كبير في السنوات الأخيرة، وبشكل من الأشكال أو بأخر تشجع على نحو متزايد أو حاجة لكثير من الوظائف في إدارة المشاريع. إدارة المشاريع الفنية (PMP؟) شهادة من معهد إدارة المشاريع في الولايات المتحدة وشهادات مماثلة من غيرها من المجتمعات وإدارة المشاريع المهنية في جميع أنحاء العالم، وليس من الصعب جدا تحقيقها، وخاصة لمن لديهم خبرة في إدارة المشاريع.

بالنسبة لكثير من مديري المشاريع، بل هو حالة '' لا يمكن أن يصب وأنه قد يساعد '' مع حياتك المهنية في كثير من الأحيان. في مهنتهم تلك من وقت مبكر، أو تبحث لاتخاذ خطوة إلى إدارة المشاريع، أو تسعى للحصول على نوع من وظيفة حيث تكون شهادة إلزامية، والسعي للشهادة ليس قرارا صعبا.
الشهادة في إدارة المشاريع هي متاح في العديد من الجامعات والكليات أيضا. على الرغم من أن العديد من هذه البرامج توفر التعليم الممتاز لإدارة المشاريع، وبشكل عام هذا النوع من الشهادات نادرا ما يحمل وزنا من شهادة من جمعية مهنية. ويمكن لبرامج شهادة الجامعة أن توفر استعدادا للتصفيات المؤهلة لشهادات أخرى، رغم ذلك، والشهادة من الجامعات جديرة بالاحترام قد تضيف بريقا لسيرتك الذاتية داخل المنطقة المحلية للجامعة.
بالنسبة لأولئك مديري المشاريع الذين هم في المجالات التي لا ينظر إلى الشهادات والمؤهلات في الوقت الحاضر بالكثير من الأهمية، فإن التكلفة والجهد من للحصول على شهادة في إدارة المشاريع قد لا يكون من المجدي. وبالنسبة للبعض، والاستثمار في التعليم في تخصص مثل الهندسة أو الأعمال التجارية يمكن أن يكون خيارا أفضل، وللحصول على شهادة أخرى في التخصص الوظيفي محددة سوف تحدث فرقا مهني أكبر.
حتى بالنسبة لفرص العمل حيث شهادة إدارة المشاريع ليس كثيرا في الوقت الحاضر ، رغم ذلك، قد يكون هناك ميل في هذا الاتجاهات . قبل عقد من الزمان، وأن عدد قليل من فرص في إدارة مشاريع تكنولوجيا المعلومات تتطلب شهادة من أي نوع؛ اليوم بالنسبة للكثيرين انها إلزامية، واتجاهات مماثلة مرئية في مجالات أخرى.

وبالنظر إلى درجة إدارة المشاريع
وكانت الحركة الحديثة المتعلقة بالنمو في درجات علمية في إدارة المشاريع. المزيد والمزيد من الجامعات التي تقدم درجة الماجستير في إدارة المشاريع، وغالبا ما ترتبط المناهج بأعمالهم.
مثل هذه البرامج قد تساعد بعض الناس بشكل كبير، وخاصة أولئك الذين يرغبون في الانتقال إلى إدارة المشروع من وظيفة حيث أنهم يشعرون أنها غير مرضية أو يرغب في الانتقال إلى حقل جديد. وهناك درجة minted degree حديثا ،يمكن إعادة تركيز مقابلة عمل على الإنجازات الأكاديمية بدلا من التركيز على تفاصيل خبرات العمل السابقة.
الشروع في برنامج الدرجة هو صفقة كبيرة بالنسبة لمعظم الناس، وإن كان. سيكلف الكثير من المال، ويتطلب على الأقل بدوام كامل العام (أو عدة سنوات لجزء من الوقت مع الاستمرار في العمل). قبل البدء في برنامج درجة الأكاديمي الصارم في إدارة المشاريع، وتوازن بعناية للمفاضلة بين التكاليف الكبيرة والفوائد التي يمكن تحقيقها واقعيا، والنظر في ما إذا كان درجة في بعض تدريب الآخرين قد يكون أفضل لاختيار مهنة بعيدة المدى.
وثمة عامل آخر للنظر، كما هو الحال مع أي برنامج درجة أكاديمية، هو السمعة والجودة للمؤسسة الذي تم اختياره. بعض مديري التوظيف قد يختار مرشح مع شهادة إدارة المشاريع من مدرسة هم يعرفون ذات سمعة مرقومة على شخص ما لديه درجة الماجستير من مؤسسة أنهم لم يسمعوا أو لا يعتبرونها للغاية.


تعليقي:
المهم الحصول على شهادة إدارة المشاريع من جهة دولية معروفة ولكن الخبرة بعد شهادة جامعية تلعب دور أكبر في إدارة المشاريع..على الصعيد الشخصي أنا حاصلة على بكالوريوس هندسة صناعية وعملت لمدة 11 عام في مجال إدارة المشاريع وتحصلت على شهادة إدارة المشاريع من الأكاديمية الأمريكية لإدارة المشاريع عام 2013م وعلى شهادة الماجستير الاحترافية في إدارة الأعمال من جامعة كارديف الأمريكية عام 2014م وخبرتي ساعدت كثيراً في التفوق للحصول على هذه الشهادات.
ليس صعب عليك كمهندس الحصول على الشهادات من المؤسسات الدولية طالما كان لديك الاهتمام والرغبة.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (30 مارس 2015)

المشكلة السادسة:
. هناك العديد من منهجيات تطوير المشروع. ما الذي يجب أن يؤخذ في الاعتبار عند اعتماد المعايير مثل إدارة المشاريع pmbok ؟

يعتمد على:
- المعايير والمتطلبات التنظيمية
- اللوائح القانونية
- الصناعة الخاصة بك أو التدريب

تقييم هياكل إدارة المشاريع
وكانت إدارة المشاريع الحديثة في جميع أنحاء لأكثر من مائة عام، مع العديد من التقنيات الأساسية تتبع إلى فريد تايلور، هنري جانت، وغيرهم بشكل مركزي إلى "حركة الإدارة العلمية في أوائل القرن العشرين. وقد بقت هذه العمليات وإدارة المشاريع الأساسية لفترة طويلة لأنها عملية. يعملون بها إلى حد اليوم الذي دمجت به مجموعة مذهلة من المنهجيات والمعايير والمبادئ التوجيهية الأخرى لإدارة المشروعات والبرامج الحالية، فإنها يمكن أن تكون ذات قيمة كبيرة، وخاصة لرئيس المشروع المبتدئ.
المعايير والمنهجيات تنبع من مصادر عديدة: بعضها حكومي والبعض الآخر أكاديمي أو من المؤسسات التجارية، وكثير منهم من الجمعيات المهنية.
بالنسبة للعديد من المشاريع الحكومية، وتطبيق واستخدام المعايير مثل تكليف كما prince (مشاريع في بيئة تسيطر عليها) لبعض أنواع المشاريع في المملكة المتحدة أو الأجزاء من إدارة المشاريع من معهد هندسة البرمجيات في تكامل نموذج نضوج المقدرة (cmmi) بالنسبة للكثير من مشاريع وزارة الدفاع الامريكية ليست اختيارية. لبيئات المشاريع الأخرى، على الرغم من اختيار لاعتماد معيار محدد هو تقديري. في هذه الحالات، سوف يكون من الأفضل أن يقوم اختيارك على تحليل المفاضلة بين التكاليف والنفقات العامة لنهج معين والفوائد المتوقعة من خلال استخدامه.

المنهجيات التجارية من الشركات الاستشارية والباعة من التطبيقات البرمجية المعقدة يمكن أن تكون مفيدة جدا، لا سيما في الحالات التي يتم فيها تنفيذ مشاريع كبيرة لتنفيذ شيء معقد وليس من المرجح أن يتكرر ما هو خارج من الخبرات الأساسية للمنظمة. المنهجيات التي تشمل المناهج وتفاصيل محددة حول معالجة جوانب صعبة التنفيذ للغاية يمكن ان يوفر الكثير من الوقت والجهد والمال.
المنهجيات التجارية الأكثر عمومية المتاحة من منظمات الاستشارات ومن فروع الخدمات ومن بائعين المنتج يمكن أن يكون لها أيضا قيمة، ولكن مع مرور الوقت تميل معظم المنظمات لتخصيص استخدامها بشدة و التخلي عن الأجزاء التي لها القيمة المضافة منخفضة وتعديل أو زيادة الباقي للمشروع لأفضل احتياجاتها.
المعايير من المنظمات المهنية هي الأقل في ضيق الأفق ويمكن أن تكون مفيدة في مجموعة واسعة من بيئات المشروع. الفهم يعتمد بشكل كبير على عمليات المنشأة الناجحة وتعدل بشكل دوري من قبل الممارسين الذين لهم الدراية، لذلك كما أنها توفر التوجيه لأنواع جديدة والناشئة من المشاريع. هذا يمكن أن يكون بمثابة نعمة ونقمة، ولكن بسبب مرور الوقت هذه المعايير تميل إلى أن تصبح متضخمة جدا، تحتوي على الكثير مما هو ذات قيمة فقط في بيئات مشاريع محددة جدا.
ظهور pmbok في السنوات الأخيرة لهيئة إدارة المشاريع للمعارف من معهد إدارة المشاريع مقرها في الولايات المتحدة كمعيار في جميع أنحاء العالم هو حالة مثيرة للاهتمام من هذا. في الواقع، فإن '' pmbok '' غير موجود في الواقع في أي معنى عملي. 
الوثيقة التي يشار إليها عموما '' في pmbok '' في الواقع هو بعنوان دليل لهيئة إدارة المشروع للمعارف (أو دليل pmbok؟).
وليس المقصود أن يكون شامل (انه مجرد '' دليل '') ولا منهجية. أنه يميل إلى التوسع مع كل دورة لمراجعة لمدة أربع سنوات قليلا مثل كرة الثلج المتداول أسفل التل، التقاط الأفكار الجديدة ، مع بعض التطبيق والدعم المحدود، واسقاط القليل جدا من محتوى الإصدارات السابقة. وعلى الرغم من ذلك، فإن العديد من الجادون مع حسن النية، والمتطوعين على دراية عموما و يقومون بهذا المشروع العملاق كل أربع سنوات كما يجب أن تفعل الوظيفة الجيدة ،كما أنهم قادرين على ضمان أن يكون مفيدا بقدر الإمكان لمجتمع إدارة المشاريع في جميع أنحاء العالم. ولم يصمم هذا البرنامج أبدا، ليكون منهجية إدارة المشاريع لأنه يفتقر إلى معلومات عملية محددة للتنفيذ (مرة أخرى، ان pmbok دليل؟)؛ أنه لا يعالج العديد من التفاصيل اللازمة لتحقيق النجاح لمشاريع محددة؛ و، في محاولة ليكون شامل، ويتضمن قدرا كبيرا وقد يكون قليلا (أو لا) قيمة لبعض المشاريع. ويشمل أيضا بعض المحتوى الذي يتناقض مع المحتوى في أي مكان آخر في الدليل لأنه هو مكتوب، وإعادة كتابة، من خلال اللجان الفرعية التي قد لا تتفق كل الوقت. لاستخدامه كأساس لإدارة المشاريع الفعالة في التنظيم سينطوي بعمل كبير في توثيق تفاصيل العمليات المتضمنة ذات الصلة، وتحديد الأجزاء التي ليست ذات الصلة، وإضافة محتوى حاجة العملية التي لم يتم تضمينها في توجيه pmbok؟.

اختيار نهجكم
في اختيار منهجية أو معيار لاستخدامها في إدارة المشاريع، يجب التمييز بين الضرورة والكافي. ما هو ضروري يشمل الممارسات العامة التي تنطبق على معظم أنواع المشاريع في معظم الوقت. وأيا كان مصدر إرشادات كتاب، دورة تدريبية، منهجية، هناك تنظيما من المرجح أن يكون هناك الكثير من هذا المحتوى. المعايير والهيئات المعرفة من المصادر الأكاديمية والجمعيات المهنية هي قوية في هذا المجال، لكنها غالبا ما تذهب أبعد من ذلك قليلا. إدارة المشاريع الناجحة في بيئة معينة تتطلب قدرا كبيرا فريد من نوعه لنوع مشروع معين، وأحيانا، بل هو محددة لمشاريع واحدة. المنهجيات التجارية والمتطلبات الحكومية المكلفة قد تجسد العمليات لتشمل كل ما هو مطلوب للمشروع الناجح، ولكن إذا لم يحدث ذلك فإن منظمة أو رئيس المشروع يحتاج إلى النظر في ماذا سوف تكون هناك حاجة إلى أن يشمل ذلك، لضمان أن النهج سوف يكون كافي.
وهناك اعتبار آخر في كل هذه القائمة أسباب عدم اعتماد معيار إدارة المشاريع. جميع نهج منظمة إدارة المشاريع تشمل النفقات العامة، والنظر في ذلك ما إذا كان الجهد الإضافي الذي يمثله نهج معين سوف يكون له ما يبرره من قبل الفوائد الواقعية (بما في ذلك إعادة صياغة أقل، أقل خطوات عملية غابت أو المتطلبات، وإدارة أكثر تماسكا في المشاريع ذات الصلة). إذا المنهجية المعقدة تنطوي على ملء الكثير من النماذج والتقارير تفصيلا،
تقدير القيمة المضافة المحتملة لهذا الجهد قبل اعتماده.
وأخيرا، قبل الشروع في بذل جهد كبير لاعتماد نهج جديد لإدارة المشاريع، وضمان أن هناك رعاية الإدارة الكافية لمثل هذا الجهد. وشبح تقويض الجهود بسهولة لتأسيس منهجيات إدارة المشاريع، وتميل إلى أن تكون قصيرة الأجل، وخاصة في المنظمات التي لديها رهب إدارة العملية.

تعليقي:
من في موقع المشروع هو سيد الموقف وهناك أسس لكل المشاريع ولكن كل مشروع هو فريد عن الآخر لو في أجزاء بسيطة والمنهجية مطلوبة في إدارة المشاريع ..ولكن هل في دولنا العربية هناك منهجية لإدارة مشاريعنا؟؟


----------



## رمزة الزبير (31 مارس 2015)

. ما هي الاعتبارات الرئيسية عند وضع أو مراجعة دورة حياة المشروع دورة؟ ما الذي يجب أن الاعتبار عند اختيار بين دورات الحياة'شلال _Waterfall_' 'و' 'دوري _Cyclic_' ' ؟

يعتمد على:
- خطورة المشروع
- مدة وحجم المشروع 
- الوصول إلى مستخدمي ومعلومات المشروع

النظر في أنواع دورة الحياة
مثل المنهجيات هناك أنواع عديدة من دورات الحياة، والتي تختلف بقدر كبير لأنواع مختلفة من المشاريع. وغالبا ما تستخدم أيضا دورات الحياة إما مع، أو حتى كجزء من منهجية المشروع للمساعدة في مراقبة وتنسيق المشاريع. النوعان الأكثر شيوعا من دورة الحياة و'' الشلال _Waterfa__ll_ '' و '' الدوري _Cyclic_. '
دورة الشلال _Waterfall_ من نوع الحياة هو خيار فعال للمشاريع واضحة المعالم مع مخرجات واضحة. هذه دورة الحياة لديها عدد قليل من مراحل أو مراحل لعمل المشروع الذي تتالي متسلسل من خلال لإتمام المشروع.
بالنسبة للمشروعات الجديدة التي يجب أن تبدأ في مواجهة مجهولة كبيرة وعدم اليقين، ومع ذلك، ينص على تسليم تدريجي من الوظائف وكثرة ردود الفعل التقييم قد تكون دورة حياة دوري _Cyclic_ خيارا أفضل.

تقييم دورات الحياة الشلال Assessing Waterfall Life Cycles
على الرغم من أن هناك المئات من الاختلافات في تسمية قطاعات محددة حيث يتم أنتهاء المشروع، كل دورات الحياة شلال لها مرحلة واحد أو أكثر للشروع و التي تركز على التفكير والتحليل والتخطيط. مراحل الجزء الأوسط من دورة الحياة تتصف بأنها ثقيلة (التصميم والتطوير والبناء، والخلق، وغيرها) من الأعمال اللازمة لإنتاج تسليم المشروع. دورات حياة الشلال تختتم مع التركيز على إغلاق واحد أو أكثر من مراحل من المشروع ، بما في ذلك الاختبار، وتصحيح الخلل، والتنفيذ، والتسليم. مهما كانت يمكن أن يسمى كل مراحل أو مراحل دورة الحياة، يفصلها عن التي تليها مراجعات أو بوابات حيث المتطلبات العملية محددة هي الواجب توافرها قبل البدء مع الجزء التالي في دورة الحياة. ضمان أن المشاريع تلبي معايير محددة للخروج ضمن دورة الحياة هي وسيلة جيدة لتجنب فقدان خطوات أساسية، ولا سيما بالنسبة للبرامج الكبيرة حيث تحتاج المشاريع التي تدار بشكل فردي لتكون متزامنة ومنسقة.
نوع دورة حياة المشروع الشلال هي في كثير من الأحيان أكثر من عملية الرقابة الإدارية من أداة لإدارة المشاريع، ولهذا السبب غالبا ما يكون موازية المراحل المركزية في دورة حياة تطوير المنتجات الطويلة التي قد تشمل المراحل اللاحقة لأعمال الصيانة والتقادم التي تتبع العمل في المشروع وغالبا ما يكون المراحل التي تسبق بدء المشروع. مهما كانت التفاصيل، عندما يتم ضبط دورة حياة المشروع الشلال وصقلها لتعكس الممارسات المشروع جيدة، وأنها تساعد على ضمان أن المشاريع ستسير بطريقة منظمة حتى في أوقات الشدة.

تقييم دورات الحياة دوري Assessing Cyclic Life Cycles
دورات حياة دوري مفيدة لمشاريع حيث يتم تعريف نطاق أقل أيضا. في مكان من سلسلة من مراحل اسمه، يتم تعيين دورات حياة دوري مع سلسلة من مراحل مشابهة حيث يحتوي كل تطوير واختبار. ويعرف كل مرحلة دوري لتقديم زيادة إضافية صغيرة من الوظيفة. كما هو الحال مع دورات حياة شلال، وغالبا ما تحدد دورات حياة دوري تصل في اتصال مع منهجية المشروع، عادة و"مرونة" "منهجية" حيث يتم تعريف محتوى كل دورة لاحقة حيوي كما اكتمال كل دورة السابقة. وبالنسبة لبعض دورات حياة دوري، يتم تعيين عدد من الدورات المحددة مسبقا، ولكن ما إذا كان يعرف جيدا عدد دورات أو ترك الباب مفتوحا، وتفاصيل دقيقة من الميزات والوظائف ليتم تضمينها في كل دورة سوف تتطور في جميع مراحل المشروع. فقط يتم تعيين وصف عام للتسليم النهائي في بداية المشروع. تطوير البرمجيات هي البيئة الأكثر شيوعا حيث يتم تطبيق هذا النوع من دورة الحياة، وعلى مشاريع البرمجيات مرونة كل دورة تميل إلى أن تكون قصيرة جدا، ما بين واحد وثلاثة أسابيع.
بالنسبة للمشروعات العامة، دورة حياة شلال هو عادة أفضل ومناسبة. ويوفر هذا النهج عموما سياق التخطيط المناسب والتحكم مع الحد الأدنى من النفقات العامة. أظهرت مشاريع مماثلة تم تنفيذها باستخدام النهجين قبل بضع سنوات بمثابة اختبار في شركة هيوليت باكارد أن النهج التقليدي شلال أسفرت النتائج بسرعة أكثر من ذلك بكثير وأقل تكلفة مع (كانت فترات نصف وكانت التكاليف الإجمالية حوالي الثلث). كان إلى حد كبير بسبب طبيعة بدء وقف من هذا طريقة دوري والجهد الإضافي اللازم لاختبار المطلوبة الدوري، وتقييم ردود الفعل، وإعادة تعريف. أساليب مرنة ودورات الحياة دوري ومع ذلك لا تكون فعالة، عندما يكون المشروع عاجل والمعلومات المتاحة لتحديد النطاق غير متوفر. باستخدام ردود الفعل المتكرر من الاختبار وعائدات المشروع تكرار تسلسل الولادات البرمجيات وتتلاقى على حل جيد يمكن أن يكون بشكل ملحوظ أكثر فعالية من بدء المشروع شلال دورة الحياة باستخدام التخمين.
بعض المعايير في الاعتبار عند اختيار دورة حياة مدرجة في الجدول التالي:

CyclicWaterfallNovelWell definedDeliverable(s)SmallMedium to largeTeam sizeSmall-scale software
developmentLarge scale or hardware
development, Fee-for-service,
Construction, Research and developmentProject typeConstantInfrequentUser involvement

تأسيس المراجعات، عمليات التغيير، والقياسات
أيا كان اختيارك من دورة الحياة، وسوف تكون الأكثر نجاحا مع عمليات قوية ومناسبة محددة. إعداد مراجعة نقاط في ختام كل مرحلة في دورة حياة شلال إن لا يوجد تباعدا من حوالي ثلاثة أشهر، وتأسيس دعم أصحاب المصلحة لعملية الاستعراض ل مقدما. تحدد بوضوح متطلبات المراجعة في نهاية كل دورة أو مرحلة، واستخدام عملية الاستعراض للكشف والتعامل مع القضايا المشروع. إذا كانت هناك حاجة إلى تغييرات كبيرة في انجاز المشروع، ويجب الشروع فورا في التقييم الرسمي للتغييرات قبل بدء المرحلة التالية من المشروع. إذا أهداف المشروع مهددة والتحقيق فيها إعادة خط الأساس للمشروع. 
الحصول على دعم أصحاب المصلحة في ختام كل جزء من المشروع قبل الاستمرار في المرحلة المقبلة.
مقاييس دورة الحياة هي أيضا من الاعتبارات المهمة. عند التخطيط، وتقدير متطلبات المدة والموارد لكل جزء من دورة الحياة. كذلك اكتمال كل مرحلة، وتحديد أي الفروق ضد التوقعات وضد نتائج المشاريع السابقة. سوف مقاييس دورة الحياة مع مرور الوقت تمكنك من تحديد شكل المشاريع- كم من الوقت والتكلفة ويستهلك في كل جزء من المشروع.
إذا مرحلة في دورة حياة تصبح كبيرة جدا، قد ترغب في النظر في تقسيمها إلى مرحلتين أو أكثر من مراحل جديدة. إذا المراحل في وقت متأخر من المشروع هي مزمنة أطول أو أكثر تكلفة مما كان متوقعا، مزيد من التحليل والتخطيط في المراحل السابقة قد تكون ضرورية.
المقاييس هي أيضا مفيدة مع دورات حياة دوري. مدة وتكلفة كل دورة ينبغي أن تختلف قليلا، ولكن يمكنك قياس كمية الوظائف الإضافية وتسليمها في كل دورة. يمكنك أيضا استخدام مقاييس لتحديد عدد الدورات اللازمة لإتمام مشروع نموذجي، ووضع توقعات أكثر واقعية.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (31 مارس 2015)

نموذج الشلال (شلال النموذجي) هو إطار تطوير المشروع، وبدأت عملية التنمية من خلال تصميم سلسلة من المراحل في النظام، من البداية حتى تحليل متطلبات النظام المنتج نشرت والحفاظ عليها، فإن كل مرحلة لها حلقة مفرغة، لذلك إذا كان هناك معلومات لا مغطاة أو اكتشاف المشكلة، فمن الأفضل أن "العودة" على مرحلة وإجراء التغييرات المناسبة، عملية تطوير المشروع من مرحلة واحدة "تدفق" إلى المرحلة التالية، والتي هي أصل نموذج الشلال اسم. بما في ذلك تطوير هندسة البرمجيات، وتطوير مشروع المؤسسة، إنتاج وتسويق نموذج الشلال البناء.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (1 أبريل 2015)

المشكلة الثامنة 
. كيف يمكنني إدارة المشاريع الصغيرة miniprojects بكفاءة (أقل من ستة أشهر مع القليل من الموارد المخصصة)؟

بالنسبة للمشروعات الأقل تعقيدا، ويمكن تبسيط عملية إدارة المشاريع عامة وتسهيلها ، ولكن لا يزال مطلوبا التخطيط وبناء الفريق، وإنشاء الحد الأدنى من العمليات، وإغلاق كلها ضرورياً.

أفعل المسار السريع التخطيط
هي مشاريع صغيرة، قصيرة في كثير من الأحيان مشابهة جدا لمشاريع كنت قد فعلت من قبل، حتى تكون وسيلة فعالة جدا لضمان بداية سريعة في تطوير القوالب المناسبة لخطط المشروع والجداول الزمنية التي يمكن تعديلها بسهولة لاستخدامها في مشاريع جديدة. إذا كانت هذه القوالب ليست متاحة، جدولة جلسة تخطيط المسار السريع مع جزء على الأقل من الموظفين الذين من المحتمل أن يشاركوا في هذا المشروع، ، وكما يمكنك تطوير وثائق المشروع والاحتفاظ بها النسخ الاحتياطية التي يمكن استخدامها كقوالب لمشاريع مماثلة في المستقبل. 
المشروعات الصغيرة هي أيضا في كثير من الأحيان تنفذ بعدد قليل من الوظائف، إن وجدت، والمساهمين المخصصين بدوام كامل. لتكون ناجح مع هذا النوع من المشاريع، يجب إشراك الكفيل وأصحاب المصلحة الرئيسيين الآخرين مع التخطيط. العمل لفهم الأسباب التي تدفه أمور المشروع، وأثناء التخطيط والتواصل مع الناس لسبب الذي بدأ المشروع أنه من الأهمية بمكان.

بناء فريقك
دون دوام كامل، والموظفين المتفانين، قد يكون لديك بعض الصعوبة في الحصول على التزامات يمكن الاعتماد عليها. العمل مع كل مساهم في إقامة علاقة عمل جيدة والثقة المتبادلة. تحديد أي جوانب المشروع التي يبدو أنها تهم المساهمين الخاصين بك، بما في ذلك أي العمل الذي وجدوا فيه أي فرص التعلم المرغوب فيه أو متعة أنهم قد يقدروا، على الأهمية المحتملة للتسليم، أو أي شيء آخر أن كل فرد قد يهتم به. الحصول على التزام لعمل المشروع كلا من أعضاء فريقك ومن إدارتها المباشرة.
حتى على المدى القصير، والمشاريع الصغيرة، والمكافآت والتقدير مفيدين، لذلك خذ في إعتبارك أي فرص لديك لشكر الناس، والاعتراف الرسمي، والمكافآت الرسمية.

إنشاء العمليات
يمكن تبسيط العمليات على مشاريع صغيرة، ولكن لا ينبغي إلغائها. مراقبة التغيير يمكن أن تكون بشكل غير رسمي نسبيا، وإذا كان المشروع هو واضح بما فيه الكفاية حتى أنه قد يبدو من غير الضروري. ومع ذلك، سوف يخدم بشكل جيد من خلال إنشاء العملية مقدما للتعامل مع أية التغييرات المطلوبة في المشاريع الصغيرة. إنشاء ما لا يقل عن بعض المتطلبات الأساسية للطلب وتوثيق التغييرات المحتملة. إعداد عملية المراجعة ليتفق الجميع عليها مقدما، وتحديد شخص (مثالي أنت) الذي لديه السلطة ليقول '' لا ''
التصعيد أمر حاسم في المشاريع القصيرة حيث قد لا تتمتع بسلطة كبيرة. إذا قمت بالإدارة إلى الصعوبات التي كنت غير قادر على حلها بنفسك أو تتطلب التدخل للمضي قدما، وعلى الفور إشراك كفيلك أو غيرها من أصحاب المصلحة الذين يستطيعون تفكيك الأمور. المشاكل في المشاريع القصيرة يمكن أن تسبب في ارباك الجدول الزمني بسرعة إذا لم يتم التعامل بالطريقة الصحيحة.
قد تكون الاتصالات أيضا ضئيل في المشاريع البسيطة، ولكن يجب أن تكون هناك خطة لجمع المعلومات في الأسبوع على الأقل والإبلاغ، وعقد اجتماعات دورية فريق قصيرة في جميع مراحل المشروع.

إغلاق مشروع صغير
المشاريع دون تفصيل، المخرجات المعقدة عموما ليس من الصعب إغلاقه.المتطلبات وعادة ما تكون واضحة، لذلك التحقق من أنهم قد استوفيت ليس معقدة. قد يكون فكرة جيدة مع اقتراب إنجاز المشروع للقيام '' ما قبل وثيقة '' مع أصحاب المصلحة الرئيسيين لضمان أن المتطلبات الأولية لا تزال صحيحة وتجنب المفاجآت. نعمل على التأكد من أن الاكتمال الختامي في نهاية المشروع صحيح.
نستنتج المشاريع الصغيرة حتى مع تقييم سريع للدروس المستفادة لالتقاط ما يرام وما ينبغي تغييرها. ضبط التخطيط والمعلومات كقالب أخر لاستخدامها في مشاريع مماثلة في المستقبل. أيضا، أشكر جميع المساهمين وإغلاق المشروع مع تقرير قصير للوضع النهائي .

تعليقي:
تختلف درجة التعقيد بين المشاريع ، لكن قد لا تدرك الإدارة العليا للمالك ذلك وتساهم تلك الإدارة بشكل أو بآخر في تعقيد الإجراءات بإتباع نفس إجراءات الاعتماد حتى للمشاريع الصغيرة .


----------



## رمزة الزبير (1 أبريل 2015)

المشكلة التاسعة:
. كيف يجب أن أكون صارم وغير رسمي عند إدارة مشروع صغير؟

يعتمد على:
- الخبرة السابقة
- خلفية فريقك
- جميع جوانب حجم المشروع

التحديد الشكلي
الجواب القصير (والمسلم لا مفيد جدا) على هذا السؤال هو '' رسمي بما فيه الكفاية. '
كما نوقش في المشكلة 8، الشكل الشامل في المشاريع الصغيرة يمكن أن يكون بقدر كبير أقل من التركيز على المشاريع الكبيرة، ولكن لا ينبغي أبدا أن يكون لا شيء.
أحد الجوانب الهامة للنظر هو تعقيد المشروع، وليس فقط في التوظيف أو مدتها. يمكن حتى المشاريع الصغيرة جدا أن تكون معقدة، لذلك تحديد مستوى عملية الشكلية التي تنسجم مع الجوانب الأكثر شاقة من المشروع الخاص بك. العمل مع فريقك لتحديد ما سوف يكون مفيدا وتبقيكم بعيدا عن المشاكل، واعتماد أساليب أقل رسمية فقط حيث المعرفة الشخصية يبرر حق ذلك.
كما أنه من الأفضل لبدء مشروع مع أكثر قليلا الشكلية العملية مما تعتقدون أن هو ضروري حقا. تخفيف العمليات الخاصة بك خلال مشروع أسهل دائما من الإضافة لها مرة واحدة خلال مشروعك الجاري.

تأسيس الحد الأدنى 
وحتى بالنسبة للمشاريع البسيطة القصيرة، وتحديد الأهداف وتوثيق المتطلبات كتابة. جوانب أخرى من بدء المشروع قد تكون مبسطة، ولكن لا تبخل على تعريف تحديد النطاق.
كما يمكن تبسيط التخطيط، وكنت قد لا تحتاج إلى استخدام تفصيلا (أو في بعض الحالات وجدت) جدولة وإدارة برمجيات المشاريع لتوثيق المشروع. مع مشاريع واضحة بما فيه الكفاية، حتى لاصقة صفراء للملاحظات المتناثرة المبينة على لوحة بيضاء قد تكون كافية.إذا تم فصل فريقك جغرافيا، على الرغم من ضمان أن يكون لديك خطة المشروع التي يمكن استخدامها بشكل فعال من قبل الجميع.
رصد المشاريع قد تكون أيضا أقل رسمية، ولكن يجب جمع وتوزيع تقارير حالة المشروع أسبوعياً على الأقل، والحفاظ على الاتصالات الفعالة مستمرة مع كل مساهم المشروع. أن انضباط الجدول الزمني والاجتماعات فريق العمل و الاتصال الدوري على حد سواء واحد على واحد للحفاظ على الحركة وتحت السيطرة.
وعموما، مراقبة المشاكل والصعوبات، وتعديل عمليات الاستخدام لكل مشروع ومن مشروع إلى آخر لتحقيق التوازن في المفاضلة بين النفقات العامة المفرطة والسيطرة غير الكافية.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (2 أبريل 2015)

المشكلة العاشرة:
كيف يمكنني التعامل مع مشاريع متكررة جدا، مثل طرح المنتجات؟

إنشاء القوالب والخطط
كما هو الحال مع المشاريع الصغيرة جدا والمشاريع المتكررة تدار بسهولة أكبر باستخدام القوالب المفصلة والخطط التي توثق العمل اللازم من المشاريع السابقة. ويمكن أن تشمل القوالب المناسبة لتفصيل العمل التي تم الاحتفاظ بها تحديث جل الأنشطة اللازمة وتقليل جهود التخطيط للإضافات الطفيفة والحذف، والتعديلات الصغيرة للتقديرات، والتنازل عن ملكيتها. في حالة عدم وجود أي قوالب، واستخراج المعلومات التخطيط الأساسية من وثائق المشاريع السابقة أو الشروع في عملية التخطيط المسار السريع.
تقييم استعادية المشروع
النظر في الصعوبات التي تواجهها المشاريع الماضية والتوصيات للتغيير التي ظهرت خلال التحليلات السابقة بعد انتهاء المشروع.
أيضا تحديد أي عمل الذي تم إضافته أو الأساليب الجديدة التي كانوا يعملون بنجاح على مشاريع مماثلة أنجزت مؤخرا. العمل مع فريق المشروع الخاص لإيجاد التغييرات التي من شأنها تحسين قوالب التخطيط وإجراء تعديلات عليها.

دمج الاختلافات المحددة
وأخيرا، والسعي للجوانب التي تختلف أو المفقودة. جميع المشاريع هي فريدة من نوعها، وبالتالي فإن لا يوجد قالب يغطي كل جانب من جوانب مشروع جديد تماما. مراجعة المتطلبات المحددة للكشف عن أي تلك الجوانب التي تتعارض مع المشاريع السابقة. إضافة أي عمل ضروري لهذه المتطلبات سيتطلب. معايير إنجاز التوثيق والتقييم، والبحث عن أي الجوانب الجديدة، وضبط خطط لاستيعابها. استعراض جميع العمل في قوالب التخطيط المعدلة والتحقق من أن كل ذلك هو هناك حاجة فعلا لحذف أي عمل غير ضروري لهذا المشروع بشكل خاص.

تتبع العمل
جميع مراحل المشروع، بدقة تتبع العمل باستخدام وثائق التخطيط الخاص بك. المراقبة لمواجهة الصعوبات والرد عليها فورا.
عند العثور على الجوانب المفقودة أو المخطط لها بشكل كاف العمل، لاحظ تفاصيل وتحديث قوالب التخطيط لتحسينها للمشاريع المستقبلية.

تعليقي:
لا أدري إن كان لحسن الحظ أو سوئه إن معظم مشاريعنا في دولنا العربية هي متكررة، ولا يوجد لدينا مشاريع مجهولة الملامح أو مشاريع في الفضاء.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 أبريل 2015)

. كيف يمكنني إدارة مشاريع معقدة و قصيرة وديناميكية؟

يعتمد على:
- حجم الموظفين والالتزامات
- طبيعة التعقيد

التعامل مع التعقيد تحت الضغط
المشاريع التي تمثل الكثير من التغيير بشكل متسارع و لها عدد كبير ومربك من وسائل الفشل. الجزء الصعب يكون ضغط التوقيت، في كثير من الأحيان مع مدة وضعت في حوالي تسعين يوما لإنجاز العمل. عند القيام بالكثير من العمل في فترة زمنية قصيرة، ويمكن حتى المشاكل التي تبدو تافهة تؤدي إلى تسبب مشكلة أخرى وتتسبب للمشروع في تتالي بسرعة خارج نطاق السيطرة. إذا كان التعقيد الفني التخطيط الشامل يمكن أن يساعد. إذا كان التعقيد تنظيمي، الاهتمام القوي و الاتصالات الاستثنائية الفعالة سوف تحدث فرقا.
كل ما يجعل المشروع معقد، فإن عمليات إدارة المشاريع بالتركيز والانضباط في قلب واحد يساعد في تجنب الكارثة.

الحفاظ على الدعم
العمل مع الرعاة وأصحاب المصلحة الرئيسيين للتحقق من أسباب التي تتعلق بالعمل ل 'حادث' نهج '' لهذا المشروع. فهم ما فوائد المخرجات التي سوف تكون وتوثيق حالة موثوقة لسبب في أنها تهم. أيضا تحديد ما هي النتائج المترتبة على المشروع الغير ناجحة . استخدام حالة الأعمال للعمل على تأمين الكافي للموظفين والتمويل للعمل، بما في ذلك احتياطي الميزانية لتغطية أي حالات طارئة عند ظهورها. أيضا تأسيس عملية التصعيد الفوري وقرار القضايا التي هي خارجة عن إرادتك، مع التزام للاستجابة في الوقت المناسب والسلطة لاتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لوحدك في غياب قرار الإدارة ضمن إطار زمني محدد.
جميع مراحل المشروع، والتواصل بشكل متكرر مع كفيلك وأصحاب المصلحة الرئيسيين، وتقديم الأخبار سواء كانت جيدة أو سيئة دون تأخير مع تقدم المشروع. لا تسمح أبدا للمشاكل الصغيرة أن تتطور إلى مآزق لا يمكن تسويته، لأنها سوف تصبح بسرعة في مشاريع الضغط العالي. استمرارية الموظفين أمر بالغ الأهمية في هذا النوع من المشاريع، لذلك قاوم بقوة، وحشد الدعم من كفيلك لمنع كل المحاولات للتغيير أو للحد من التوظيف في المشروع لأنها العائدات.

تخطيط العمل
في المشاريع القصيرة، يجب أن يكون التخطيط مكثف ولفعال. للحد من الانحرافات، وإمكانية العمل خارج الموقع، وإذا كان لديك أي المساهمين بعيدين جغرافيا، أفعل كل ما عليك القيام به لتمكينهم من المشاركة شخصيا لتخطيط المشاريع.
إشراك الفريق الأساسي الخاص بك في اكتساب فهم عميق لجميع متطلبات المشروع، والعمل على وضع خطة مفصلة بما فيه الكفاية ذات مصداقية لتلبيتها. ميزة واحدة في المشروع القصير هي أن الإطار الزمني قصير نسبيا يقيد عدد من الخيارات، لذلك قد يكون من الممكن وضع خطة مفصلة متينة في فترة زمنية معقولة (على افتراض، بطبيعة الحال، أن المشروع هو في الواقع ممكن). كجزء من عملية التخطيط، وتحديد خصوصيات تقييم جميع الاختبارات والقبول، والتحقق منها مع أصحاب المصلحة الخاصة بك عند خط أساس المشروع.

تأسيس العمليات
في المشاريع مكثفة، وذات المسار السريع، واضحة المعالم والعمليات الحرجة المتفق عليها. عمليات الاتصال، وتصعيد المشكلة (المشار إليها سابقا)، وإدارة المخاطر، والعديد من الجوانب الأخرى لإدارة المشروع هي حاسمة، ولكن ليس هناك ما هو أكثر أهمية عند تنفيذ المشروع القصير المعقد للغاية من عملية إدارة تغيير نطاق عمل المشروع. كجزء من البدء، التأسيس القوي لعملية رسمية وكافي لتقييم التغييرات المطلوبة بسرعة. احصل دعم من فريق المشروع الخاص وأصحاب المصلحة الرئيسيين للعملية وكل من لهم دور في ذلك مع التصرف الافتراضي '' رفض '' لجميع التغييرات، بغض النظر عمن يقدم لهم. تحديد من لديه السلطة ليقول '' لا '' - مهم لك كمدير المشروع. إنشاء توقع أنه حتى بالنسبة للتغييرات التي لديها الجدارة، من المرجح أن تكون إما '' ليس بعد '' للسماح للمشروع لاستكمال النحو المحدد وللتعامل مع التغيير كجزء من جهد للمتابعة لاحقة التصرف، أو '' نعم مع بعض التعديلات، '' لقبول فقط تلك الأجزاء من التغيير المطلوب والتي هي ضرورية حقا. وسيؤدي التغير المفرط لضمان كارثة على ومشاريع الضغط العالي والمعقدة.

الرصد والتواصل
وأخيرا، وتتبع الفعال والتواصل أمر ضروري. الخطط الحازمة يجب أن تتبع دائما مع الانضباط عالية. دورات الحالة أن تكون أسبوعيا على الأقل، وزيادة وتيرة عندما لا تسير الأمور كما هو مخطط لها. أثناء أوقات التوتر العالي، والجدول الزمني قصير خمس إلى عشر دقائق للوقوف هاتفياً أو عبر الهاتف اجتماعات الحالة كل يوم للبقاء على رأس من تطور تقدم المشروع. التعامل مع المشاكل والانحرافات عن الخطط الموضوعة ضمن فريقك عندما يكون ذلك ممكنا، ولكن لا تتردد في تصعيد الحالات التي يكون فيها القرار خارج عن إرادتك، وخاصة في أي حالة يمكن أن تعرض نجاح المشروع ككل للخطر.
حالة التواصل بشكل واضح وعلى الأقل أسبوعيا، وتفعل أكثر من ذلك أكثر أحيانا عند الضرورة. استخدام تعداد نقطي ليبزر في الملخص التنفيذي للتأكيد أي معلومات حاسمة في تقارير الحالة الخاصة بك. استخدام '' مؤشرات التوقف '' لأنشطة المشروع، وعدم التردد في تسمية أسماء وعناصر اللون الأحمر أو الأصفر أينما يبدو أن إظهار المشاكل. (تحذير الناس دائما مقدما، لمنحهم فرصة لإصلاح الأمور.)
وعموما، تسعى جاهد لتبقى التركيز على المشروع الخاص بك ومتاح لجميع المشاركين في العمل. لا تخطي دورات حالة جمع المعلومات أو التقرير، حتى عندما تكون في وضع التصعيد، وتفويض المسؤولية إلى عضو قادر في فريق المشروع الخاص بك كلما أنت مشغول.

تعليقي:
فعلاً أكبر تعقيد يواجه مدير المشروع هو التعامل مع تغيير نطاق العمل في المشاريع القصيرة والمعقدة ، أغلب الصعوبات التي تواجهها مثل تلك المشاريع هي الإجراءات الإدارية التنظيمية.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (6 أبريل 2015)

لا أري أي تفاعل يذكر مع الموضوع من أعضاء الملتقي خاصة ذوي الخبرة..تفاعلكم بالتأكيد سيزيد من قيمة الموضوع و تبادل الخبرات وحافراً لنا لاستكماله.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (6 أبريل 2015)

المشكلة 12:
كيف يمكنني تحقيق التوازن بين ممارسات الإدارة الجيدة للمشاريع مع ارتفاع الضغط إلى '' انجاز ذلك "؟ كيف يمكنني بناء الدعم التنظيمي للتخطيط الفعال للمشاريع وإدارتها ؟

التعامل مع عملية الخوف المرضي
في بعض البيئات حيث يتم تنفيذ المشاريع، والتسامح مع إدارة المشاريع بالكاد باسم '' النفقات العامة اللازمة '' أو ما هو أسوأ، بالإحباط تماما. على الرغم من أن المشروعات الصغيرة جدا والمباشرة قد تكون ناجحة مع قليل من التخطيط وأي نهج منظم، كلما تصبح مشاريع أكبر وأطول وأكثر تعقيدا يمكن أن تصبح هذه الممارسة مكلفة للغاية.
قد يقول مدير المشروع أو الراعي الذي يحظر الممارسات الجيدة للمشروع بالقول: '' لماذا يضيعون الوقت مع كل هذا الهراء (التخطيط)؟ لماذا لا تعمل؟ 'سيتم قريبا الاستفسار فلماذا المشروع هو جيدا في الماضي في الموعد النهائي المقصود وإعادة بعض الأعمال للمرة الثالثة أو الرابعة.
المقاومة لاستخدام عمليات المشروع الجيدة يمكن أن يكون من إدارة فوقك، أو من أعضاء فريق المشروع الخاص بك، أو حتى منهم كلهم على حد سواء. على الرغم من أنك قد لا تكون قادر على إزالة المقاومة تماما من أي مصدر، هناك التكتيكات التي يمكن أن تساعد.

بناء دعم الممول
في نهاية المطاف، فإن أفضل التكتيكات لاستخدامها عند اقتراب إدارة حول المزيد من العمليات الرسمية لإدارة المشاريع تعتمد على الحجج المالية. على الرغم من أنه قد يكون من الصعب '' إثبات '' أن عمليات المشروع الجيدة سوف توفر المال، هناك دائما الأماكن المعقولة للبدء. الأفضل أن تشمل مقاييس المشروع ذات مصداقية، وخصوصا تلك التي هي بالفعل مرئية في المكان، ، وتتعارض بالمقارنة السلبية مع التوقعات.
حتى إذا كانت نفقات مشاريع أكثر من الميزانية، أو خلاف ذلك التسبب في القضايا التنظيمية ، يمكنك القيام ببعض تحليل السبب الجذري لربط مقاييس الأداء لضعف ممارسات المشروع مثل ضوابط تغيير التراخي أو عدم كفاية التخطيط.
حتى في حالة عدم وجود المقاييس المعمول بها، قد تكون لا تزال قادر على العثور على مصادر الألم التي هي واضحة ويمكن أن تعفى مع انضباط أفضل للمشروع.
قد أن تكون قادرا على إقناع الإدارة الخاص بك مع التقديرات المعقولة من الوفورات المحتملة أو الأدلة القولية استنادا إلى قصص النجاح سواء داخل المؤسسة أو حالات مماثلة من خارجها.
عندما ترى أن الممارسات الرسمية للمشاريع الرسمية هي نفقات عامة غير ضرورية في الغالب هو منتشر بكثرة، قد تجد أن التقدم في كسب التأييد بطيء جدا وصعب. إذا كان الأمر كذلك، انتقل تدريجيا مع مرور الوقت، طالبا دعم العمليات التي كنت تعتقد سوف تجعل أكبر الفرق أولا، والعمل على إضافة المزيد من هيكلية تدريجيا مع مرور الوقت.

بناء دعم الفريق
عندما يكون لديك صعوبة في تشجيع الممارسات الجيدة في فريقك، وأفضل مكان للبدء هو من خلال تحديد مصادر الألم وتبين كيف يمكن أن توفر أفضل عمليات التخفيف.
على سبيل المثال، العديد من الفرق يترددون في استثمار الوقت في التخطيط الدقيق، وخاصة عندما يكون المساهمين عديمي الخبرة نسبيا. فرق المشاريع الجديدة وغالبا ما يكون هناك ميل قوي للعمل، ولا يبدو التخطيط والتفكير يشكل إنتاجية أو متعة كثيرة. الواقع، رغم ذلك، هو أن التخطيط هو الجانب الأكثر أهمية في المشروع وهو التأكد من أن الشيء التالي اختياره للعمل هو الشيء الأكثر أهمية للعمل ، وهذا ممكن فقط مع تحليل دقيق لعمل المشروع. قبل المشروع أن تكتمل، يجب تحديد جميع الأنشطة، وينبغي ألا يكون من الصعب الاختيار بين ما إذا كنا نفعل ذلك مقدما وتنظيم عمل أو القيام بذلك جزءا بعد جزء، يوما بعد يوم في جميع مراحل المشروع. شاملاً التخطيط مقدما ليس فقط ينشئ العمل في المشروع بطريقة تتسم بالكفاءة والفعالية، كما يوفر لقائد المشروع والفريق بالمعرفة (أو على الأقل اعتقاد راسخ) أن المشروع ممكن. في حالة عدم وجود خطة، أفضل ما لدينا آمال وأحلام، فإن أيا من الذي يوفر أساسا متينا وخصوصا لنجاح المشروع.
على الرغم من أنه سوف يظهر للبعض أن التخطيط سيؤخر بدء العمل ويجعل المشروع في نهاية المطاف يستغرق وقتا أطول، فمن السهل أن تثبت أن مبدأ 'الذهاب بطية في البداية للذهاب السريع لاحقا ' 'هو ضروري لكفاءة المشاريع و التي تحصل على معظم الأمور في نصابها الصحيح من خلال أول مرة.
في نهاية المطاف، والحصول على تعاون فريق المشروع للعمليات الفعالة تعتمد على التوجيه المفيد والتدريس. مدير المشروع جيد مثالا يحتذى به، ووضع نماذج للسلوكيات التي يرغب فيها في فرقه.

اللجوء إلى وضع تسلل لإدارة المشاريع
كسب الجدل حول ما إذا كانت عمليات إدارة المشاريع جديرة بالاهتمام يعتمد على الأقل على رحابة صدر من بعض جانب الآخرين. 
عندما لا تجد آذان صاغية لأفضل حججك، قد تجد أنه من الضروري أن تأخذ عملياتك تحت الأرض. هذه ليست طريقة مرغوب فيه على المضي قدما، لكنه أفضل من الفشل. بعض قادة المشروع يقوم بالتخطيط، وإدارة المخاطر، وغيرها من الأعمال تحليل المشروع في المنزل أو خارج ساعات العمل العادية. مع مرور الوقت، سوف تجد من المرجح أن المتآمرين يساعدوك، تبذل جهودك على حد سواء أكثر فعالية وأقل عزلة. ومن الممكن أيضا أن إدارتك للمشروع الواضحة أكثر نجاحا سوف تلاحظ من الإدارة العليا. عندما الاقترب من معرفة السبب، يمكنك استخدام هذا الانفتاح على الدخول في المناقشة التي يمكن أن تؤدي إلى المزيد من التقبل والدعم للممارسات الأفضل للمشروع بشكل عام ومفتوح.

تعليقي:
شخصياً عملت كثيراً خارج أوقات الدوام الرسمي والعطلات لتخطيط وتنظيم المشاريع التي كنت أقوم بمتابعتها وأكيد الكثير من أعضاء الملتقي قام بذلك ،لابد من إتقان العمل حتى لو كان المرود قليلاً ،سيأتي اليوم الذي تعرف فيها الإدارة العليا مجهوداتك.






​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (8 أبريل 2015)

المشكلة 13:

. كيف تختلف إدارة مشاريع تختلف مشاريع الأجهزة Hardwareعن مشاريع البرمجيات software ؟

يعتمد على:
- حجم المشروع وتعقيده.

التعامل مع النواتج الملموسة وغير الملموسة
المبادئ الأساسية لإدارة المشاريع قابلة للتطبيق على مشاريع من أي نوع، ولكن هناك بعض الاختلافات الرئيسية بينها الجدير بالذكر أن مشاريع تطوير الأجهزة ووجود مخرجات مادية ملموسة ومشاريع البرمجيات التي تولد نتائج أقل ملموسة. تفاصيل دورة حياة المشروع قد تكون متباينة، وغالبا ما تكون هناك اختلافات في العمليات، مثل تلك المتصلة بالاختبارات وتغيير نطاق السيطرة.

تحديد دورات الحياة
مشاريع البرمجيات، ولا سيما مع مخرجات جديدة جدا والتي هي صغيرة نسبيا، قد يختار لاستخدام '' رشيقة ‘‘agile’’ '' أو دورة الحياة دوري cyclic life cycle، كما نوقش في مشكلة 7.
مشاريع الأجهزة ومشاريع البرمجيات الكبيرة توظف عموما دورة حياة نوع شلال التقليدية waterfall-type life cycle، ولكن أسماء مراحل دورة الحياة قد تختلف لمشاريع تطوير المنتجات، سواء الأجهزة أو البرمجيات، وسوف تبدأ دورة حياة نموذجية مع التركيز على تعريف وتحليل واحد أو أكثر من مراحل، مع قرار تجاري لتنفيذ المشروع إلى الأمام في مرحلة مبكرة نسبيا للعملية. تطوير البرمجيات التي تقوم على أساس رسوم مقابل الخدمة، من ناحية أخرى، وعادة ما يكون أكثر مراحل على الواجهة الأمامية تتعلق أنشطة المبيعات واقتراح ما يلزم للفوز في الأعمال التجارية. قرار العمل في هذه الحالة هو كذلك على طول تسلسل المراحل ويمثل هذا القرار من قبل العميل للموافقة على اقتراح وتوقيع العقد. قد يكون هناك مرحلة أو مرحلتين فقط لاحقة لهذه النقطة لقرار تنفيذ أعمال العقد، ومن ثم الحصول على موافقة والسداد.

تأسيس العمليات والأدوار
مع مشروع الأجهزة محددة جيدا، ومن المتوقع أن تكون نادرة التغييرات في تحديد النطاق، وعادة ما يتم تعريف عملية لإدارة هذه التغييرات رسميا تماما.. تحتاج مشاريع البرنامج أيضا عمليات الإدارة الجيدة لتحدي النطاق، لكن التغييرات الحتمية الأكثر شيوعا، و(سواء كان هو في الواقع صحيحا أم لا) يتم النظر في التغييرات أن تكون أقل تكلفة وتعطيلا لمشاريع البرمجيات.. ولا سيما في مشروع البرمجيات في وقت مبكر، والعملية المستخدمة لإدارة تغييرات على انجازه يمكن أن يكون غير رسمي نسبيا، حتى بعد أن تم وضع المخطط الأساسي.
الاختبار هو مجال آخر حيث غالبا ما تكون هناك خلافات. قد يكون مشاريع البرمجيات ذات مخرجات المؤقتة المتعددة التي تحتاج لفحصها وتقييمها، لذلك قد يكون من الضروري اختبار جميع أنحاء مشروع البرمجيات.
ونظرا لطبيعة مشاريع الأجهزة، فإن معظم الاختبارات تميل أنها مقررة قريباً من إنهاء المشروع ، بما في ذلك الاختبارات وحدة من المكونات الفرعية لتسليم النظام المعقد.لأن مكونات الأجهزة قد تأتي معا في تكوين تشغيل قابلة للاختبار فقط بالقرب من النهاية، التقييم (باستثناء أن يتم كجزء من التحقيق الجدوى المبكر) ومعظمها يتم في وقت متأخر إلى حد ما في المشروع.
لجميع المشاريع، والنجاح يعتمد على موضوع الخبرة مدير المشروع، ولكن قادة مشروع البرمجيات قد يكونون أكثر اعتمادا بشكل كبير على الخلفيات المتخصصة من أعضاء فريقهم. وبسبب هذا، وطبيعة متزايدة عبر الوظيفية لمشاريع البرمجيات، يحتاج القادة الفعالين لمشاريع البرمجيات أن يكون لديهم مهارات قيادة الناس خاصة متطورة.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (8 أبريل 2015)

. المشكلة 14:
كم عدد المشاريع يمكن لمدير المشروع التعامل معها واقعيا في وقت واحد؟

يعتمد على:
- حجم ز الفريق 
- تعقيد المشروع
- إستمرارية سير العمل المشروع 
فهم حدود المراقبة
عدد من المشاريع التي يمكن حتى مدير المشروع من ذوي الخبرة، كبير السن إدارتها بشكل فعال هو واحد عادة. هناك استثناءات لهذا، ولكن إدارة عدة مشاريع مستقلة في وقت واحد، حيث قد تحتاج إلى أي منها أو كلها كل الاهتمام في أي وقت، وغالبا ما يؤدي إلى فقدان الرؤية والسيطرة، ومشاكل خطيرة، والفشل المحتمل من واحد أو أكثر منها. إدارة جيدة لأكثر من مشروع يتطلب إما أن تكون المشاريع صغيرة وبسيطة، أو أنها لا تتطلب جهدا دون انقطاع.
ينفق قادة المشروع عادة حوالي 10 في المئة من وقتهم للتفاعل مع كل عضو متفرغ من فريق المشروع (أو فرق)، للمشاريع مع نحو عشرة من المساهمين سوف تمثل كل الوقت الذي هو متاح، وفوق ذلك. يمكن إدارة عدة فرق من 10-12 شخصا يعملون على مشاريع منفصلة تكون ناجحة من خلال تفويض المسؤولية لقادة لكل الذين يستطيعون إدارة المشاريع المسندة إليها. مثل هذا التفويض هو تكتيك أساسي من إدارة البرنامج، والتي تركز على إدارة مشاريع متعددة ذات الصلة.

إدارة المشاريع الصغيرة جدا
فمن الممكن لإدارة أكثر من مشروع واحد إذا كان كل صغيرة نسبيا وعدد من المساهمين في المجموع حوالي اثني عشر أو أقل. حتى لو كان بعض من أعضاء الفريق يشاركون مع أكثر من مشروع واحد، يجب أن تكون قادرا على إبقاء الأمور في توازن طالما توقيت المشروع عبر الموارد وخلاف الصراعات تكاد تكون معدومة.
بغض النظر عن مدى صغر المشاريع، رغم ذلك، في سبيل الحفاظ على سلامة العقل الخاص يجب أن يقل عدد من المشاريع في وقت واحد عن ست.

إدارة المشاريع المتقطعة
حالة أخرى حيث إدارة أكثر من مشروع واحد قد يكون ممكنة هو المكان الذي توجد به فجوات طبيعية كبيرة في العمل. بالنسبة للمشروعات الصغيرة التي لديها قدر كبير من المتأصلة '' الانتظار فترة '' في جداولها، يمكنك يحتمل أن تكون قادر على إدارة عدد أكبر في آن واحد. الحد الأقصى يعتمد على تعقيد العمل والنسبة من وقت العمل لانتظار الوقت.
مدير مشروع واحد قادرة للغاية مع الخبرة تلك التي التي تمكنوا مشاريع الطباعة المعقدة نسبيا كان عادة ما بين خمس عشرة وثلاثين مشروعا يسير بسرعة في أي وقت من الأوقات، ولكن بالطبع معظمهم مطلوب فقط فترات قصيرة من الاهتمام عن مرة واحدة في الأسبوع.

تعليقي:
في حالة توفر الموارد والدعم والتفاهم يمكن إدارة أكثر من ثلاثة مشاريع في نفس الوقت بكفاءة.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (12 أبريل 2015)

المشكلة 15:

كيف يمكنني التعامل مع المهام يوما بيوم جنبا إلى جنب مع إدارة المشروع؟

يعتمد على:
- إذا كان لديك عدد صغير أو كبير من المسؤوليات الأخرى

تحديد وقتك المتاح
هناك جانبان لهذه المسألة، على المدى القصير والمدى الطويل.
وعلى المدى القصير، مواكبة مسؤولياتك يبدأ مع الحفاظ على الأقل على وقت الركود يذكر في الجدول الزمني الخاص بك. ولضمان ذلك، ومراجعة الجداول الزمنية اليومية على الأقل يومياً أو كل يومين والحفاظ على مقدار صغير من الوقت مفتوحاً في كلا من الصباح وبعد الظهر للتعامل مع الاحتياجات غير المتوقعة. في نهاية يوم العودة إلى الاجتماعات، سيكون لديك بلا شك عدد من المهام المعلقة، وبعضها سيكون في وقت متأخر. أيضا، التحقق دائما من الجدول الزمني الخاص بك للحفاظ على قليل من الركود قبل قبول طلبات الاجتماع جديدة أو التزامات جديدة أخرى (أو عند التخطيط لعقد لقاءات جديدة بنفسك). وعندما يجب أن تقول '' لا '' للطلبات التي لا يمكن الوفاء بها.
على المدى الطويل، وتحقيق التوازن بين مسؤولياتكم مع الوقت المتاح لديك يبدأ بتقييم واقعي للقدرة الخاصة بك. عندما تتجاوز المسؤوليات العامة الخاصة بك ما يمكنك القيام به بشكل معقول، وسوف تحتاج في نهاية المطاف إلى أي مندوب أو التخلص من بعض عملك. بالنسبة لمعظم مديري المشاريع، وعدد الساعات المتاحة في الأسبوع تميل إلى أن يكون مرنة، وإنما هي محدودة. بالضبط كيف اخترت تقدير القدرة الخاصة بك هو متروك لكم، وإنما هي فكرة جيدة لتبدأ كحد أقصى على أساس الجمع بين ما كنت قد فعلته عموما في الماضي، وتفضيلاتك الشخصية، والتوقعات التنظيمية. بعد تحديد قدرتك النظرية الخاصة بك، يجب أن تقتطع نحو 10 في المئة أو نحو ذلك لحساب الطوارئ غير المتوقعة والوقت الشخصي خارج العمل لقضاء العطلات ووقت آخر بعيدا عن العمل. الجزء المتبقي من الوقت الخاص بك هو ما هو متاح واقعي للالتزامات ومسؤوليات رسمية. (إذا حددت أن خمسين ساعات هو عبء العمل معقول ، فإنك تحتاج إلى حجز ما معدله ساعة غير ملتزم بها يوميا في الأسبوع لمدة خمسة أيام.)

تقييم مسؤوليات إدارة مشروعك
وبعد ذلك، تقييم مقدار الوقت الذي تتطلبه مسؤوليات إدارة المشروع. كمبدأ عام، فإن كل مساهم أن تتفاعل معه بشكل منتظم بحاجة إلى نحو 10 في المئة من وقتك. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، قد يكون لديك مسؤوليات الإدارة الأخرى ذات الصلة، مثل ملء التقارير والتقييم وإعداد تقارير حول الأداء الوظيفي، وإدارة علاقات الاستعانة بمصادر خارجية، والمشاركة في الاجتماعات ذات الصلة بالمشروع، والتواصل بشكل روتيني مع الآخرين خارج فريقك. عندما تتجاوز مسؤوليات إدارة مشروعك ككل 80 في المئة من الوقت المتاح لديك، وربما لديك صعوبة كبيرة في مواكبة مسؤوليات أخرى.
إعطاء الأولوية لمسؤولياتك أخرى
سرد كل ما تبذلونه من المسؤوليات في غير المشروع، مثل الدعم الجاري و أنشطة الإنتاج، والمشاركة في فرق العمل واللجان التنظيمية، وطلبات الإدارة. رتب الطلب بقائمتك باستخدام معايير التقييم مثل:
1. قيمة المنظمة
2. حساسية الوقت والاستعجال
3. القيمة لك شخصيا عندما يكتمل بنجاح
4. عواقب لك شخصيا عندما لا يكتمل بنجاح
ويمكن أن يكون مفيدا لتحديد كل من أهمية وإلحاح لهذه البنود. فقط لأن الطلب العاجل لا يعني دائما أنه ينبغي أن يكون له أولوية عالية.

تحقيق التوازن بين مسؤولياتك
إدراج المشروع (أو المشاريع) في القائمة التي تم فرزها مباشرة فوق أي من المسؤوليات الحالية التي هي أقل أهمية. تقييم الوقت والجهد لجميع المتطلبات من مسؤولياتك التي هي مذكورة أعلاه لعمل مشروعك (إن وجدت). إذا كان حجم العمل الكلي يمثله العمل في المشروع ومسؤولياتك ذات الأولوية العالية يتجاوز القدرات المتاحة لديك، وسوف تحتاج لتفويض (أو جعل الآخرين يفوض) ما يكفي منه لجعل إنجازه واقعي.
إذا كان الفرق هو صغير، وكنت بذلك قادرا على التعامل مع ذلك بنفسك من خلال تفويض العمل لبعض مسؤولياتك الرئيسية أو أنشطة المشروع.
عند تفويض العمل، والسعي دائما أن يكون المالكين على استعداد، وبخصوص اى مسئوليات حيث يمكن أن تظل مسئوليتك في نهاية المطاف، أن نتذكر أن بعض الجهد سيبقى لك.
إذا كان الفرق كبير، ستكون الأرجح محتاج إلى تصعيد الأمور.
قد تكون قادرا على إقناع إدارتك لتخصيص بعض المهام أولوية عالية التي هي خارج المشروع للآخرين. إذا كان هذا هو المستحيل (أو غير مرغوب فيه)، لا يزال قد تكون قادرا على الحصول على تخفيف من خلال تأمين المساعدة في القيام بالعمل المطلوب. إذا، على الرغم من أفضل الجهود التي تبذلونها، كنت غير قادر على تخفيف عبء العمل من المسؤوليات التي هي خارج مشروعك، فإنك قد تحتاج إلى تفريغ بعض العمل في المشروع، تعديل خط الأساس للمشروع، أو غير ذلك ضبط كمية من الوقت اللازم لبقاء السيطرة على المشروع.
إدارة المشاريع بدوام جزئي ونادرا ما تكون ناجحة، ومع ذلك، لذا يجب عليك توقع استمرار الصعوبات إذا كنت غير قادر على تخصيص واقعي للأغلبية العظمي من وقتك لأنشطة إدارة المشروع.
بعد موازنة مشروعك وغيره من المسؤوليات ذات الأولوية العليا مقابل مقدرتك، قد يكون لديك بعض العمل المتبقي ذو أولوية منخفضة في الجزء السفلي من لائحة متفاوتة المراتب. إذا كان الأمر كذلك، سوف تحتاج إلى تفويض العمل أو الحصول عليه تعيين لشخص آخر. في الحالات التي يكون فيها العمل غير مهم حقا، يمكنك حتى الابتعاد مع توصيل نيتك بعدم فعل ذلك، وببساطة تجاهل ذلك.
إعادة تقييم عبء عملك
مشكلة زحف عبء العمل هي دائمة. بعد فترة وجيزة لديك مسؤوليات و متوازنة بنجاح تعطى نفسك فرصة معقولة لمواكبة عملك، وفمن المرجح أن تجد نفسك غارق مرة أخرى. الحفاظ على بعض الركود قصير المدى في جداولك يومية سوف يساعد، كما عليك القول بحكمة '' لا '' على الأقل لبعض الطلبات التي تأتي في طريقك.
كما انها ممارسة جيدة لإعادة تقييم عبء عملك مقابل مقدرتك مرة واحدة كل ربع سنة. العمل مع فريقك وإدارة تفويض وإسناد العمل لضمان التزامات هامة تظل واقعية. لا أحد يستفيد عند تجاوز التواريخ، ومستويات إجهاد مبالغ فيها، والأخطاء متكررة تصبح محرقة للناس.

تعليقي:
قول "لا" قد يكون صعب لبعضنا وخاصة عندما تضع الإدارة العليا بك الثقة لإنجاز عمل بالوجه الصحيح مع أنه يمكن لغيرك القيام بها.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (12 أبريل 2015)

المشكلة 16:
كيف يمكنني تطوير والحفاظ على الرعاية الداعمة طوال المشروع؟

جميع المشاريع تحتاج الرعاية قوية. هذا يبدأ مع بدء المشروع، ويمتد من خلال التخطيط والتنفيذ. أكثر من أي شيء آخر والرعاية المستمرة تتطلب التواصل الفعال.

تأسيس الاتصالات
طوال مشروعك، والحفاظ على أساس لاتصالات متكررة وصادقة.
في جميع الاتصالات مع الجهات الراعية، والتأكيد على العوامل التي تهمهم. عند كنت تواجه مشكلة، والتأكيد على لماذا الحل أمر حاسم بالنسبة لهم. عندما يكون لديك أخبار جيدة، يجب تسليط الضوء على كيفية إظهار فوائد تلك الأخبار.
وضع خطة الاتصال الفعال لمشروعك ، ومراجعة ذلك مع كفيلك وأصحاب المصلحة الرئيسيين. الحصول في رضاهم والموافقة عليها لدعم الاتصال المستمر في الاتجاهين. كلما كان ذلك ممكنا، وخطة للاتصال وجها لوجه.

بدء مشروعك
حالما يطلب منك لإدارة المشروع، والبدء في حوار مع كفيلك للتحقق من صحة أهداف المشروع. طرح الأسئلة لتحديد سبب بدأ كفيلك من المشروع والإجابة على السؤال '' ما في ذلك بالنسبة لي؟ "" من وجهة نظر الراعي الخاص بك. توثيق الغرض من المشروع في ميثاق مشروعك والتحقق من صحة الميثاق الخاص بك مع كفيلك وأصحاب المصلحة الرئيسيين الآخرين. كجزء من عملية استئجار، ومناقشة التحمل للخطر والتحقيق في ما يعتقد أصحاب المصلحة الرئيسيين قد تكون محفوفة بالمخاطر حول المشروع.
أيضا مراجعة العمليات الرئيسية الخاصة بك مع كفيلك خلال بدء المشروع، وخاصة عملية صنع القرار ومشكلة التصعيد.
تحديد توقعات كيف ستكون طلبات الاتصال ، ومدى السرعة التي سوف نتوقع بها القرار. إذا كان ذلك ممكنا، الحصول على الموافقة على عملية تسمح لك لاتخاذ القرارات والمضي قدما إذا كان الكفيل غير متاح أو فشل في الاستجابة في الوقت المناسب.
العمل مع كفيلك لتنظيم ورشة عمل بدء مشروع وتخصيص وقت على جدول الأعمال الخاص لكفيلك للمشاركة، إما في بداية أو في نهاية ورشة العمل.

خطط مشروعك
إذا كان المشروع كبيرا أو معقدا، وضع توقعات ومع كفيلك من شأنها أن تسمح الوقت والجهد الكافي للتخطيط. إذا تخطيط مشاريعك سوف يستغرق أكثر من عدة أيام، وتحديث معلومات كفيلك على الأقل أسبوعياً على التقدم المحرز بمشروعك.
عندما تبدأ لانهاء عملية التخطيط الخاص بك، وإعداد ملخص لخططك للمناقشة مع كفيلك. اقامة لقاء وجه لوجه مع كفيلك ومراجعة الخطط الخاصة بك. إذا أن دعم الخطط الخاصة بك هو الهدف الأولي للمشروع، التحقق من صحتها لكفيلك وتعيين خط الأساس للمشروع. إذا تبين خططك أن هدف المشروع غير منسجم مع غايات المشروع، وضع ملخص واضح ودقيق يبين لماذا. مناقشة المخاطر للمشروع مع كفيلك واستخدام تحليل المخاطر لدعم طلب الميزانية أو الاحتياطي الموعد المحدد. استخدام البيانات الخاصة بك للتفاوض على خط الأساس الواقعي للمشروع والحصول على موافقة من كفيلك والمضي قدما.

تنفيذ مشروعك
التواصل في كثير من الأحيان من خلال المشروع للحفاظ على تحديث معلومات كفيلك.
تجنب التفاصيل التي لا داعي لها في الاتصالات، ولكن أن تكون شامل وصادق في التقارير الخاصة بك.
عندما تصل إلى المشاكل، والتواصل لوضع المشروع على وجه السرعة ودائما تشمل خططك عن الحل. استخدام عملية التصعيد الخاصة بك فقط عند الضرورة القصوى، ولكن صعد بسرعة كلما وقعت إلى المشكلة التي لم تتمكن من حل لوحدك.
طوال المشروع، وإدارة التغييرات باجتهاد. استخدام السلطة كفيلك لتجنب التغييرات التي ليست ضرورية.
الأهم من ذلك كله، والسعي لتظهر الكفاءة. ما إذا كنت تعرف فعلا ما تقوم به أم لا، وضمان أن يبدو دائما ما تفعله.

تعليقي:
كثيراً من مديري المشاريع رغم أن لديهم الصلاحيات في أغلب مسئوليات مشاريعهم إلا أنهم يسعون إلى إعتماد كل قراراتهم بمشاريعهم من إداراتهم العليا وذلك لتجنب المسئولية ، وهذا خطأ لأن الإنسان لا يتقدم إلا إذ تحمل كامل مسئولية عمله.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (13 أبريل 2015)

المشكلة رقم 17:
ما الذي يمكنني القيام به عندما يفقد مشروعي راعيه؟
المشاريع تبدأ دائما مع الكفيل. في بعض الأحيان كلما تقدم المشروع الجهات الراعية تترك المشروع وتفقد الفائدة، أو تفك الارتباط من المشاريع التي بدأت. الرعاية القوية أمر ضروري لمدير المشروع الناجح لذلك إذا كنت فقدت كفيلك، وعليك العمل لايجاد واحد جديد في أقرب وقت ممكن.

تحديد الراعي المرشح
أي المدراء في مؤسستك الذين سوف يعاني العواقب في حال فشل مشروعك هم الرعاة الجدد المحتملين لمشروعك. احتمالات أخرى تؤخذ بالإعتبار هي المدراء الذين لديهم السلطة لإلغاء المشروع. استبدال أفضل المرشحين ليكون الكفيل المديرين الذين لديهم شغف لأهداف مشروعك، أو الذين يهتمون بعمق عن أمر يخدم الهدف. إذا وجدت العديد من المرشحين المحتملين، وعليك النظر في البداية إلى المديرين الذين هم على مستوى ليس بعيدا جدا عن مشروعك وداخل مؤسستك.

بيع مشروعك
قبل الاقتراب من الكفيل الجديد المحتمل، وتلخيص حالة عملك. تبدأ من خلال وضع '' خطاب المصعد، '' ‘‘elevator speech,’’وصفا موجزا لمشروعك أن لا يستغرق أكثر من دقيقة واحدة. في خطاب المصعد الخاص بك عليك التأكيد على جوانب المشروع الذي كنت تعتقد سوف تهم الراعي المحتمل. أيضا تكون على استعداد لمناقشة رؤية المشروع.
وصف كيف تسير الأمور بشكل مختلف عندما يتم الانتهاء من المشروع، للمنظمة وكذلك الراعي المحتمل.
إذا كفيلك الجديد المحتمل يبدو مترددا، قد تكون قادر على التماس مساعدة مقنعة من الكفيل السابق الخاص بك، والمدراء الأعلى في التنظيم، أو بعض من أصحاب المصلحة الرئيسيين لمشروعك.

ضمان التزام الراعي
بناء أفضل الأحوال أن كنت قادرا على طلب الالتزام من الكفيل المحتمل لدعم المشروع. إذا لم تكن قادرا على الحصول على التزام وتحديد مرشح آخر وحاول مرة أخرى. الاستمرار في العمل حتى يكون تؤمن الراعي الجديد بنجاح.
عندما تجد البديل، والحفاظ على دعم الكفيل الجديد الخاص بك من خلال الاتصالات الفعالة الجارية،و وجها لوجه الاجتماعات، والتفاعل المنتظم الآخر.

تعليقي:
قبل كتابة تعليقي سوف أعرف ما هو '' خطاب المصعد، '' ‘‘elevator speech,’’:
خطاب المصعد – Elevator Speech (ويسمى أيضاً Elevator Pitch) هو حديث موجز 30 ثانية و هي الفترة التي يستغرقها المصعد للإنتقال بين الأدوار، الهدف من هذا الخطاب *هو شد إنتباه المستمع و إثارة إهتمامه مع تقديم فكرة واضحه عن الشيء الذي تقدمه له*، و ليس شرطاً أن يكون هذا الحديث داخل المصعد فقط.
هذا خطاب المصعد هو:
• بالتأكيد لا يزيد من 25 إلى 30 ثانية
• أو - بمعنى - ما يقرب من 80 إلى 90 كلمة
• أو - من 8 إلى 10 جمل.
أما تعليقي فهو أن أكبر مشكلة تواجه المشاريع في دولنا العربية في المؤسسات العامة على وجه الخصوص هي تغيير الإدارة العليا أو تغيير المدراء الذين تتبعهم تلك المشاريع. في ذلك الوقت يكون على مدير المشروع بذل جهد كبير لتعريف المدير الجديد بتفاصيل المشروع خاصة إذ كان المدير الجديد من خارج الإدارة. أحيانا تكون المشكلة أكبر في حالة عدم اقتناع الإدارة العليا الجديدة بأهمية المشروع أو وجود شك في إدارة المشروع أو رغبتهم في إظهار الإدارة العليا السابقة بمظهر الإدارة الفاشلة.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (13 أبريل 2015)

المشكلة 18:
كيف يمكنني الحصول على والاحتفاظ بالتمويل الكافي طوال مشروعي؟
أهم عامل في ضمان التمويل الكافي هو الحفاظ على الرعاية القوية للمشروع. كما نوقش في المشكلتين السابقتين، والرعاية القوية تعتمد على الحفاظ على التزام الرسمي من كفيلك وفهم وجهة نظر الراعي الخاص بك على '' ماذا في ذلك بالنسبة لي؟

باستخدام دراسة جدوى المشروع 
كل مشروع مالياً له رقمين والتي تهم حقا. عدد أكبر (على الأقل هذا ما يفترض أن يكون عدد أكبر) هو ما هي فائدة المشروع -قيمته. الرقم الثاني هو ما تكاليف المشروع -ميزانيتها. إذا كانت دراسة جدوى المشروع سليمة والقيمة كبيرة، الدفاع عن تمويل مشاريعك قد لا يتطلب سوى التذكير الدوري ما هي فائدة المشروع ل أصحاب المصلحة الرئيسيين الخاص بك. عند تحديد خط الأساس للمشروع، استخدم التخطيط وغيرها من تحليل المشروع من أسفل إلى أعلى لتبرير ميزانية كافية. ضمان التزام أكيد بالتمويل لخط الأساس لمشروعك، بما في ذلك احتياطي كاف للتعامل مع مخاطر المشروع التي تم تحديدها. الحفاظ على الموارد الكافية المشروع يبدأ مع وضع ميزانية واقعية مرتبطة بتخطيط دقيق للمشروع. 
حماية المشروع من التخفيضات أيضا قد تعتمد على وجود رؤية قوية ودامغة للمشروع على أن يبين بشكل واضح على حد سواء ما سيكون أفضل عندما يتم المشروع والعواقب السلبية من المحتمل إذا لم يكن ناجح.

التواصل التقدم
استخدام وتقديم تقارير الحالة الدورية الأسبوعية أو غيرها لإظهار تقدم مقابل خط الأساس مشروعك، والتأكيد على أنك على الطريق الصحيح وتتحرك بنجاح نحو الإغلاق. دائما تكون على استعداد و بسرعة لتحليل تأثير التغييرات المقترحة مثل تخفيض عدد الموظفين أو تخفيض التمويل. في الشائعات الأولى من التخفيضات، بإعداد ملخص يظهر تأثير التغييرات، من حيث التأخير في الجدول الزمني، وانخفاض الجودة أو تغييرات تحديد النطاق الأخرى أو زيادة مخاطر المشروع. مناقشة عواقب هذه التغييرات مع كفيلك وأصحاب المصلحة الرئيسيين الآخرين، والاعتماد على البيانات المستندة على التخطيط، وليس فقط المخاوف الغامضة في إصدار الرهاب.

حماية أولويتك
بغض النظر عن مدى الإقناع قد تكون هناك أوقات عندما يجب أن يتم انقطاع في المنظمات الأفضل من نوعها منظمات إدارة مثل '' التحجيم الصحيح'' (أو أي شيء قد يكون تعبير ملطف يفضل حاليا) باستخدام تحليل الأولويات وإدارة المحافظ. يتم تأجيل أو إلغاء مشاريع التي هي أقل أهمية، والحفاظ على التمويل، وأحيانا حتى زيادة للمشاريع الأكثر أهمية. هذا النهج، ومع ذلك، يتطلب بيانات جيدة والكثير من الجهد لذلك تستخدم العديد من المنظمات طريقة بسيطة شاملة عبر حدود التخفيضات. إذا تحتاج المنظمة إلى توفير 10٪، وكل ميزانيات مشاريع تخفض بمقدار هذا المبلغ، في كثير من الأحيان من خلال تسريح العمال الموظفين.



تعليقي:
في المؤسسات العامة في دولنا العربية الهم الأكبر لمديري المشاريع هي الحفاظ على تكلفة المشروع ضمن الميزانية المعتمدة ، ولكن قد يعرض بعض من ليس لهم علاقة بإدارة المشروع (بعض المسئولين عند المالك) تنفيذ جزء من المشروع من خلال مستخدمي الشركة (المالك) أو إستخدام بعض المواد المتاحة بمخازن المالك لتوفير جزء من الميزانية.
هذا جيد في حالة التنفيذ المطابق لمواصفات المشروع وكذلك الأمر لجودة المواد ولكن في حالة عكس ذلك فأن العواقب قد تكون وخيمة على المالك مما يعطي المقاول المنفذ التنصل من جزء من مسئولياته. 
لذلك على مدير المشروع أن يكون على دراية بمثل هذه الأمور، وعليه تقديم تحليل لمثل هذه التغييرات ونتائجها على المشروع سواء سلباً أو إيجابا.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (14 أبريل 2015)

المشكلة رقم 19:
هل يمكن الاستعانة بمصادر خارجية لوظيفة إدارة المشروع؟
يعتمد على:
- العلاقة بين المشروع إلى عمل آخر
- ما إذا المشروع ذا الصلة إلى الكفاءات الأساسية للمنظمة

تجنب الاستعانة بمصادر خارجية لإدارة المشاريع
قد تكون هذه المشكلة أسهل في الكتاب بأكمله؛ الجواب على هذا السؤال هو دائما تقريبا '' لا '' وذلك لأن الإدارة الفعالة للمشروع منسوجة تماما في نسيج المنظمة. أن الاستعانة بمصادر خارجية ينبغي النظر فقط كملاذ أخير. المنظمات تنفيذ استراتيجياتها من خلال المشاريع، لذلك فمن الممارسات الجيدة لضمان فهم مديري المشاريع و يهتمون بالأعمال. 
وجود مديري المشاريع في المسئولية وهم يعملون في منظمات أخرى يمكن أن يؤدي إلى التحفيز المحتمل وقضايا المواءمة ، وربما يؤدي إلى تضارب المصالح وصعوبات أخرى.
يتم إجراء العديد من المشاريع كجزء من الأهداف التنظيمية المستمرة وطويلة الأجل، والتي قد يكون هناك موضوع وعملية اعتبارات هامة. إذا مديري المشاريع ليسوا جزء من الصورة التنظيمية الدائمة والكفاءات اللازمة لدعم العمل في المستقبل، وربما تكون مبادرات جديدة غير متوفرة.
وبالإضافة إلى كل هذه الاعتبارات، ويضطلع عدد قليل جدا من المشاريع في الفراغ. يجب على مديري المشاريع المسؤولين عن المشاريع ذات الصلة التواصل الفعال والعمل معا على نحو محكم. يمكن للقادة المشروع الذين هم الغرباء أن يسبب مشاكل كبيرة على البرامج المعقدة الكبيرة، ويمكن أيضا عرقلة جهود أصغر المشروع حيث التفاعل المتكرر ضروري.
يمكن لقرارات الاستعانة بمصادر خارجية أن تستهلك الكثير من الجهد، ولكنه يمكن أن يكون خطيرا ومكلفا لاتخاذ الاختصارات. حالات كثيرة جدا، قررت منظمات الاستعانة بمصادر خارجية لعمل تستند على الإجابة على سؤالين بسيطين للغاية. السؤال الأول هو: '' هل هذا المشروع ضروري؟ "" عندما كان الجواب "بنعم"، "لقد تبع ذلك السؤال الثاني: '' هل لدينا أي شخص متاح لقيادة المشروع؟ '' لأن الجواب هو تقريبا دائما '' لا '' خيار الاستعانة بمصادر خارجية يمكن أن يكون لا مفر منه تقريبا. على الرغم من أن هناك حالات حيث الاستعانة بمصادر خارجية لقيادة المشروع يمكن أن تعمل بشكل جيد، والتعاقد مع جهات خارجية لتشغيل المشاريع القائمة معتمداً فقط على إجابات لهذه الأسئلة اثنين يمكن أن يكون كارثيا.

اعتماد الاستعانة بمصادر خارجية لإدارة المشاريع في ظروف استثنائية
هناك استثناءات لمعظم قواعد، ولكن، بما فيها هذا واحد. يمكن الاستعانة بمصادر خارجية لإدارة المشاريع ويكون قرار جيد جدا في أي حالة ينطوي فيها المشروع على عمل جديد لا أحد في مؤسستك على دراية به، لاسيما إذا كان من غير المرجح أن تتكرر في المستقبل. مشاريع لتحويل برنامج جديد، والأجهزة والنظم أو بنية تحتية جديدة أخرى قد تكون أكثر كفاءة وبتكلفة زهيدة الانتهاء باستخدام فرق المشروع والمديرين الذين يتخصصون في الأعمال الضرورية. الاستعانة بمصادر خارجية قد يكون جيدا وأفضل حل لأي مشروع لمرة واحدة الذي هو إلزامي ولكن هذا لا يملك إلا القليل أو لا شيء لعلاقة مع العمل الجاري للمنظمة. 
اعتبار رئيسي آخر عند التفكير في الاستعانة بمصادر خارجية لإدارة المشاريع هو مقدار استقلالية المشروع. إذا كان المشروع ليس له بالفعل علاقة مع غيرها من أعمال مشروع آخر حالياً، الاستعانة بمصادر خارجية قد يكون خيارا جيدا. هذا يعمل بشكل أفضل عندما لا يتم اعتبار التكنولوجيا المستخدمة مفتاح لأي استراتيجية تنظيمية.
حالة نهائية واحدة، حيث يمكن لإدارة المشاريع الاستعانة بمصادر خارجية له معنى عمل جيد جدا هو أين المشروع بأكمله هو الاستعانة بمصادر خارجية تماما، جنبا إلى جنب مع جميع المشاريع للمتابعة المحتملة. عندما يكون جزءا من العملية الخاصة بك يمكن فصل منطقيا من الأنشطة الأخرى، والتعاقد مع شركة خارجية لتحمل المسؤولية الكاملة لذلك على أساس تعاقدي قد يكون خيارا جيدا. بعض الأمثلة على ذلك تشمل الدعم المستمر للمنتجات القديمة التي لا تزال تحت الضمان، وإنتاج مكونات غير حرجة ولكنها ضرورية ، أو أية وظائف أخرى تعتقد أنها يمكن التعامل معها بشكل أكثر كفاءة من قبل شخص خارج عملك. مرة أخرى، وهذا يعمل بشكل أفضل عندما لا يرتبط العمل في المشروع باعتبار إستراتيجية تنظيمية ويمكن أن تكون منقطعة تماما عن الأنشطة الأخرى أي شيء.

تعليقي:
نحن نقول باللهجة الليبية " قلبه على الشركة" أي لا يهتم بمصلحة الشركة إلا من كان له انتمائه لها.
من هذا وحسب خبرتي، أنا ليست من المؤيدين لموضوع الاستعانة بمصادر خارجية إلا في الحالات القصوى. لأن المصدر الخارجي تنتهي علاقته بمالك المشروع بمجرد حصوله على مقابل خدماته ،، ويعاني المالك من مشاكل لا حصراً لها في التشغيل والإنتاج..
بعض الحالات للأسف الشديد يتم الاستعانة بمصادر خارجية تملك سمعة جيدة ولكن ليست له خبرة في مجال المشروع.مثلاً الاستعانة بجهات إستشارية متخصصة في أعمال البناء والتشييد في مجال الهندسة المدنية لتنفيذ مشروع في مصافي النفط أو مستودعات الوقود.
أيضا قد يستغل المصدر الخارجي المواصفات والرسومات الهندسية في مشروع آخر دون إعلام مالك المشروع الأصلي.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (15 أبريل 2015)

المشكلة رقم 20: 
كيف يمكنني ضمان الممارسات الجيدة لإدارة المشاريع خلال عملية التغييرات التنظيمية؟

يعتمد على:
- حجم التغييرات التنظيمية
- مصدر التغييرات التنظيمية

توقع التغييرات
تغيير المنظمة أمر لا مفر منه، وفي بعض المنظمات يحدث مع تردد محيرا. كما أنه يساعد إذا يمكنك أن ترى الأشياء القادمة، حتى تكون على اطلاع على عمليات إعادة التنظيم المحتملة أو التغييرات الإدارية، والمشاكل واسعة الانتشار أن أي شخص سوف يضطر إلى التعامل معها (عاجلا أم آجلا)، وأي شيء هام الذي يحتوي على أزير الشائعات. خلال أوقات التغيير التنظيمي، ممارسات إدارة مشاريعك الحالية قد تكون مهددة ، ولكن مع الإعداد الحكيم يمكنك حمايته، وربما حتى تحسينها.

الحفاظ الفعال '' كما هو '' العمليات
إذا كان ذلك ممكنا، إشراك نفسك في مشروع التغيير التنظيمي والعمل لتشمل ممارسات إدارة المشاريع الحالية المفيدة في عملية التوثيق الأولية. كما أن أهداف المشروع تأتي في التركيز، والنظر في العلاقة بين إدارة المشروع والأهداف العامة للمشروع. تحديد الكيفية التي تدعم ممارسات إدارة المشاريع الحالية التغييرات المطلوبة. أيضا ضع في الاعتبار التحسينات الممكنة بعملية إدارة المشاريع التي يمكن دمجها في التغييرات الشاملة.
دمج إدارة المشاريع إلى جديدة '' لتكون '' العمليات كما يتم تعريف عمليات جديدة للتغيير التنظيمي، وتحديد أي التعديلات المقترحة التي تتعلق بإدارة المشروع.
إذا كانت هناك تهديدات للعمليات الجيدة لإدارة المشاريع، العمل على الحد منها.و إذا كانت تنطوي على التغييرات في الإدارة الجديدة التي تبدو أنها معادية لعملية إدارة المشاريع الجيدة، والعمل على حشد الدعم والتواصل الفعال لما تقوم به اليوم. استخدام النتائج، المقاييس، وقصص النجاح للمشاريع التي تدار بشكل جيد للتدليل على قيمة الإدارة الجيدة للمشاريع. بناء دعم الإدارة من خلال توثيق الفوائد التي تحققها المشاريع التي تدار بنجاح.
كما خطط لإجراء تغييرات في العمليات التنظيمية تجتمع معا، وتحديد الفرص المتاحة لتشمل ممارسات إدارة المشاريع وإنجازها في الاتصال و مواد التدريب. إذا كانت التغييرات التنظيمية يمكن أن تكون بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر لها تأثير سلبي على كيفية إدارة المشاريع، الاقتراب من الناس الذين هم المسؤولين عن التغييرات والعمل لمساعدتهم على فهم المشاكل التي سوف يتسببه ذلك. مراقبة البرامج الرائدة وتوفير التغذية المرتدة إذا كانت التغييرات لها تأثير سلبي على المشاريع. العمل للمساعدة في ضبط العمليات الجديدة بحيث تتضمن أساليب لإدارة المشروع والتي تكون على الأقل جيدة مثل ما جاء من قبل.

توحيد العمليات الجديدة
تحديث وثائق عن عمليات إدارة المشاريع الحالية، وإذا أمكن، والمساهمة بمحتوى مماثل إلى الوثائق المرتبطة بعملية التنظيمية الجديدة. إذا كنت غير قادرا على الحصول على المشاركة مباشرة، والعمل على الأقل مع الناس الذين يتحملون المسؤولية لضمان الاتساق.
إذا كان هناك أي تغييرات على عمليات إدارة المشروع كجزء من محاولة تغيير واسعة بالمنظمة، وشرحها لفريقك، وكفيلك، وأصحاب المصلحة الرئيسيين بمشروعك. العمل على إنشاء دعمهم ورضاهم.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (15 أبريل 2015)

المشكلة رقم 21:
ما هو أفضل هيكل لإدارة البرنامج لضمان تحقيق نتائج مرضية للعملاء؟

يعتمد على:
- التعقيد الكلي
- حجم البرنامج 

التعامل مع البرامج
مبادئ إدارة المشاريع تعمل بشكل أفضل مع التعهدات الواضحة الصغيرة نسبيا. كلما زاد مقدار وتعقيد العمل، ممارسات إدارة المشاريع لا تعد كافية، لذلك سيعتمد نجاحك أيضا على مبادئ إدارة البرنامج.
التعقيد له عدة أبعاد. يرتبط التعقيد التقني لانجازه والعمليات التي يتطلبها العمل. وثمة جانب آخر من التعقيد ينشأ من عدد من الفرق المستقلة من الناس الذين يجب أن يعملوا سوية، والتعقيد ينمو بشكل ملحوظ إذا كان أي من الفرق المشاركة هي من منظمات مختلفة. الحجم المتوقع للتعهد يهم أيضا، وعما إذا كان يقاس التوظيف العام، والميزانية، أو عدد من المواقع المشاركة، والحجم يزيد من عدد أوضاع الفشل المحتملة. للتعامل بفعالية مع كل هذا، وإدارة البرامج تعتمد بشكل كبير على مبادئ التحلل والتفويض. يتم تقسيم البرامج لتصل إلى المشاريع التي يمكن إدارتها بواسطة فرق العمل بشكل مستقل من قبل قادة المشروع الذين يتحملون المسؤولية عن المشاريع المترابطة الصغيرة بما يكفي لتكون متسقة مع ممارسات إدارة المشاريع.
وهناك عدد من المشاكل سوف تناقش في وقت لاحق في هذا الكتاب .ممارسات إدارة البرامج المتعلقة بالتخطيط والتنفيذ، لكن القيام بهذا أيضا يعتمد على تأسيس مكتب البرنامج وإنشاء الاتصال الفعال.

تأسيس مكتب برنامج
لبرامج متواضعة الحجم وجود عدد قليل من الفرق المستقلة للتعامل مع التعقيد ، قد تكون هناك حاجة كبيرة لموظفي البرنامج أو عمليات مركزية. كلما تنمو البرامج في الحجم، يصبح مكتب البرنامج ضرورة. وسيقوم مكتب البرنامج بمجموعة كبيرة من المشاريع المترابطة وله عدد محتمل من الموظفين لا بأس به. الوظائف التي يمكن أن تدار من قبل أفراد من موظفي البرنامج ما يلي:
- تحديد وتوثيق العمليات لاستخدامها في البرنامج
- وضع وتنفيذ سياسات البرنامج، والأساليب، دورات الحياة، ومراجعة السياسات
- توفير التعليم والتدريب والاستشارات
- دعم تخطيط المشاريع
- المساعدة في تسهيل اجتماعات المشروع
- إنشاء المقاولات المركزية، وتتبع الوقت، والممارسات المالية
موظفي البرنامج عليهم أيضا مسئولية التخطيط الشامل للبرنامج، وإدارة المخاطر، وتحليل الموارد، وإعداد التقارير على مستوى البرامج. فإن حجم موظفي برنامج يتسع مع حجم وتعقيد البرنامج، ولكن عادة ما سيكون لها ما يقرب من شخص واحد لكل عشرين شخصا المقترن بالبرنامج العام.

التواصل الفعال
متطلبات اتصالات البرنامج هي معقدة للغاية. وتشمل الاتصالات الداخلية وضع الوارد المرسل من قادة المشروع ورسائل الإذاعة إلى قادة المشروع، بل وأكثر الرسائل بين قادة المشروع. وتشمل الاتصالات الخارجية التفاعلات مع العملاء وأصحاب المصلحة واللجان التوجيهية، وغيرها.
وتعتمد سيطرة البرنامج على تخزين المعلومات على شبكة الإنترنت فعالة ومنظمة تنظيما جيدا مع الحصول على ما يكفي لجميع المساهمين والأمن المناسب. ويتوقف أيضا على التكرار والاتصالات الواضحة لمعلومات حالة البرنامج، وتشجيع اتصالات في اتجاهين مفتوحة على جميع مستويات التسلسل الهرمي للبرنامج.

تعليقي:
إدارة الشؤون الفنية وتشمل في العادة إدارة الهندسة وإدارة المشروعات وإدارة التفتيش والمتابعة ووحدة إدارية للعقود والتوثيق هي من يمارس وظائف إدارة البرنامج في مؤسساتنا العامة .هذا حسب خبرتي المتواضعة.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (15 أبريل 2015)

إلى هنا أنتهى الجزء الأول الخاص بالمشاكل العامة بإدارة المشاريع، المشاركات القادمة ستكون عن الجزء الثاني هو المشاكل ببدء المشاريع..
إبداء رأيكم ومشاركتكم ضرورية لدعم الموضوع وتشجيعاً على الإستمرار.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (24 مايو 2015)

المشكلة 22:
. كيف يمكنني إدارة فعالة توقعات العملاء؟
يعتمد على:
- وجود معرفة أو عميل واحد مقابل وجود أن تملك "سوق" العميل
- وجود المستخدمين الذين قد لا يكون المشتري الاقتصادي
الكشف عن الاحتياجات والرغبات
العمل مع كفيلك وأصحاب المصلحة الرئيسيين في بداية المشروع إلى جمع ما يعرفونه عن احتياجات العملاء. توثيق ما يعتقد أن يكون معروفا والعمل على التحقق من معلوماتك مباشرة مع العملاء والمستخدمين. إذا كان العميل معروف، وإعداد الاجتماعات لمناقشة ما سوف يقدم المشروع. كلما أمكن ذلك،مشاهدة عمل العملاء في البيئة التي سيتم استخدامها لتسليم مشروعك؛ قد تكون هناك اختلافات كبيرة بين ما سوف يخبرك به الزبائن وما يفعلونه في الواقع.
بعض المشاريع تشارك في تطوير المنتجات للمستخدمين الذين هم جزء من السوق والتي لا يمكن تحديدها مسبقا. إذا كان هذا هو الحال، تخطط للقاء العملاء السابقين الذين يعتقد أن يكون ممثل المستخدمين المستهدفين لانجاز مشروعك الجديد. استشارة المعلومات المتاحة عن زبائنك المحتملين، وعند الضرورة، وتنفيذ خطة أبحاث السوق بين العملاء المستهدفة لفهم أفضل للسوق ومتطلباته.
العمل للتحقق من صحة متطلبات تسليماتك. قائمة سواء ما للتسليم هو وليس ما هو عليه. . وسوف تشمل القائمة الأولى كل من المتطلبات لديك التحقق من صحتها حيث إلزامية للمشروع . القائمة ليست مجرد قائمة من الأشياء التافهة التي لا يمكن لأحد أن يتصور أي وقت مضى كجزء من مشروعك. ويشمل ميزات معقولة ومتطلبات محتملة لانجازه بك أن العملاء سوف تجد على الأرجح مرغوب فيه، ولكن ان كنت رغم ذلك تخطط لاستثناء من المشروع.
والقائمة لا يمكن أن تكون أداة قوية جدا لإدارة توقعات العملاء. قائمة من الأشياء سوف لن يتم تسلم مجموعات حدود لمشروعك، وأنها توفر أساسا شاملا لتحديد نطاق المناقشات مع المستخدمين والعملاء. بعض الأشياء المذكورة مبدئياً لن تكون مقبولة، و مناقشتها سوف تمكنك من ازالتها من توقعات العملاء. غيرها من البنود المدرجة ستكون حتما غير مقبولة، ومناقشتها سوف توفر لك التوجيه لضبط نطاق المشروع. وفي كلتا الحالتين، سواء توثيق ما هو التسليم الخاص بك، وليس ما هو عليه سوف تساعد على ضمان الاتساق في كيفية والزبائن ينظرون إلى نطاق المشروع.

تحقيق الجدوى
عند تحديد نطاق المشروع، والعمل أيضا لتحديد ما هو ممكن وما هو غير ذلك. إذا كنت تشك في أن بعض جوانب لتسليم المشروع غير مجدية، والشروع في أنشطة المشروع للتحقيق. إذا أظهر التحقيق الخاص بك أن شيئا متوقعاً من قبل عملائك و ربما يكون من المستحيل، سبب توثيق واستخدام البيانات الخاصة بك لمناقشته مع أصحاب المصلحة والعملاء لضمان أن يتم استبعاده من النطاق.
وكبديل لذلك، إذا كان بعض جوانب مشروعك يبدو محفوفا بالمخاطر بشكل مفرط، وجعل التزامات ثابتة إلا على ما كنت تعتقد بواقعية أن تتمكن من تحقيق ذلك. ومن الأفضل دائما لمشاريع underpromise and
overdeliver من أن تفعل العكس.

توثيق نطاق بوضوح
يتم تعيين توقعات العملاء في بداية المشروع، لكنها الأكثر أهمية في نهاية المطاف. يتطلب تلبية توقعات العملاء التي تقوم بتأسيس والتحقق من صحة معايير التقييم والقبول في وقت مبكر، وذلك عندما يتم تطبيقها في نهاية المشروع سوف لن تكون هناك مفاجآت. القيام بذلك كجزء من الفحص الأولي للمشروع هو فعال في ضمان أن تفهم لماذا كل متطلبات في نطاق مشروعك هو مهم للمستخدمين، وكيف سيكون الحكم على ما إذا كنت قد اجتمعت احتياجاتهم. ووضع معايير التحقق من صحتها في بداية المشروع أيضا تساعدك على القضاء على أي متطلبات ليست إلزامية. طوال المشروع، وإدارة توقعات عملائك باستخدام المناقشات الجارية؛ ردود الفعل من الاختبار؛ البيان العملي من النماذج والأدلة والنماذج، والتسليمات الوسيطة. وغيرها من التفاعل مع العملاء الدوري.
بالنسبة للمشروعات الطويلة، إعادة تأكيد متطلباتك على الأقل كل ستة أشهر، وذلك باستخدام وجهات النظر العملاء الإضافية أو أبحاث السوق حسب الضرورة. العمل بشكل وثيق مع العملاء وأصحاب المصلحة لإدارة التوقعات التالية لأي تغيير تم قبوله الذي يؤدي إلى تعديل كبير النطاق.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (25 مايو 2015)

عندما يقوم شخص بوعود طموحة ثم الفشل في الارتقاء إلى مستواها، والعملاء يميلون إلى زيادة الغضب، والشعور بأن الإعلانات التي قدمت كانت كاذبة. الفشل المتكرر لترقى إلى مستوى التوقعات يمكن أن تجعل الشركة تبدو سيئة، وخاصة عندما تكون الشركة نفسها هي من تحدد تلك التوقعات. المنتجات التي يتم تسليمها بشكل روتيني في وقت متأخر، المشاريع التي لم يكتمل حتى الآن، والمواعيد النهائية التي لم يلتق قط هي طريقة ناجحة جداً لإثارة حفيظة العملاء. طريقة واحدة لتجنب هذه المشكلة هي تحت وعد وأكثر من تحقيق ذلك under promises and over delivers .


----------



## رمزة الزبير (25 مايو 2015)

المشكلة 23:
كيف يمكنني التوفيق بين المتنافسين الإقليميين / أجندات متعددة الوظائف؟
يعتمد على:
- سلطة الرعاية
- مواءمة الأولويات

إنشاء إصدار واحد لجنة تقصي الحقائق
في أولى بوادر الخلاف حول المسائل التي يمكن أن تؤثر تأثيرا كبيرا على مشروعك، والبدء في صياغة وثيقة واحدة التي يمكنك استخدامها لتلخيص أي خلافات. تبدأ الوثيقة من خلال سرد كل شيء بشكل عام يتعلق بالنزاع (أو صراع محتمل) حيث هناك اتفاق عام.
التالي، تحديد الجوانب التي كنت على علم، أو اشتباه في أنه قد يكون هناك اختلافات في الرأي. قبل أن يضيف شيئا عنهم إلى مستندك، والنظر في الكيفية التي تفضل التعامل مع كل واحد.
في نهاية المطاف انه المشروع الخاص بك، بحيث رأيك يهم كثيرا، وأنه يمثل أيضا ما كنت أعتقد أنه سيكون أفضل طريق لنجاح المشروع.
لاحظ تفضيلاتك لكل من القضايا المفتوحة، ومن ثم توثيق أي وجهات النظر الأخرى التي كنت على علم بها.
التالي، إعداد اجتماع مع كفيلك لمناقشة الوضع.الخطوط العريضة لنقاط الاتفاق العام لكفيلك، ثم شرح أسباب تفضيلاتك بشأن القضايا المتبقية. في العرض التقديمي، والتأكيد على الكيفية التي تسهم توصياتك للأهداف التي كنت تعلم أهميتها بالنسبة لكفيلك. يمكن للرعاة الرد على القضايا المفتوحة المثيرة للجدل في واحدة من ثلاث طرق. استجابة أكثر من المرغوب فيه هو أنهم اتفقوا معك، وسوف يستخدمون سلطتهم للتدخل وحل النزاع.
الاستجابة الثانية هي أن كانت تحبذ توصيتك ولكن إما لا يرغبون في التورط أو يفتقرون إلى سلطة اتخاذ الكثير من الفرق. والاحتمال الثالث هو اللامبالاة، ليس لديهم رأي وقانعون بترك الأمور لك.
للقضايا التي كفيلك غير مستعدا وقادرا على التدخل نيابة عنك، يمكنك على الأقل نقل مبدئيا بند إلى الجزء العلوي من الوثيقة التي تتضمن مجالات الاتفاق. (وحتى في الحالات التي تكون فيها قرارات يمكن أن يجبر باستخدام سلطة أعلى، هي دائما فكرة جيدة للتحقق من أنها لن تقبل بأقل قدر من المشاعر الغير مقبولة. الحصول على طريقك من خلال القوة وتشدد الناس يجب أن تعمل معه في العملية قد تضر بمشروعك أكثر مما تنفعه.)
في الحالات التي يدعم كفيلك وضعك ولكن لن أو لا يمكن أن تجبر هذه القضية، وتشمل تفضيل له أو لها على لائحة جنبا إلى جنب معك. في أسوأ الحالات، حيث يتراجع كفيلك على المشاركة، وسوف تحتاج إلى المضي قدما لوحدك. لكل من هذه الحالات، سوف تحتاج إلى التفاوض والتوصل إلى حلول وسط.

بناء التوافق
تحديد جميع أصحاب المصلحة الذين تريدهم للحضور إلى اتفاق. إلى أفضل من قدرتك، قائمة بهم من اجل السلطة التنظيمية النسبية. إعداد اجتماع مع الفرد الذي له معظم السلطة والنفوذ على قائمتك لمناقشة المستند. تحقق اتفاق مع البنود في بداية مستندك، بما في ذلك أي منها حيث تدخل كفيلك. بالنسبة للبنود الأخرى، تحقق من الاتفاق مع أصحاب المصلحة مع وضعك لجميع البنود حيث أنت توافق ،و بالنسبة للبنود التي لا توافق عليها، وتسأل عن الأولويات والدوافع والتحقيق لاكتشاف مصادر النزاع. كما يمكنك المضي قدما، لاحظ تفضيلات أصحاب المصالح لمشروعك أعرب لكل بند مثير للجدل، إضافتها إلى المستند. من دون الإدلاء بأي التزامات، وعد بالعودة لمناقشة هذا أبعد من ذلك.
جدولة المناقشات الفردية مماثلة مع الجهات المعنية الأخرى الخاصة بك واستخدام ما تتعلمه مع بعضها لتوجيه مناقشاتكم مع أولئك الذين مازالوا متبقيين. الحصول على شعور جيد حيث يتفق الناس مع توصياتكم وحيث لم يفعلوا ذلك. حيث هناك اختلافات، تحديد مقدارها لكل أمر. العمل على تحديد ما إذا كان أي من أصحاب المصلحة لمشروعك قد يصعد أي من الخلافات المتبقية في وتصدرت المشروع.
لبعض البنود المثيرة للجدل، قد تكون هناك الأغلبية الكبيرة من أصحاب المصلحة في اتفاق مع توصيتك. إذا كان الأمر كذلك، استطلاع الأقلية لمعرفة ما إذا كانوا جميعا على استعداد للإذعان. عن الأمور التي يمكن أن تولد القبول وتوثيق موقف الأغلبية والمضي قدما. إذا كان هناك الأغلبية لصالح الموقف الذي كنت لا توافق عليه، تقييم كم الاعتماد الذي من شأنه أن يؤثر المشروع. إذا تقرر أنك يمكن أن العيش معه، والإذعان.
عن أي من القضايا التي لا تزال قائمة، وهناك أساليب أخرى لمحاولة التي قد تؤدي إلى قرار. يمكنك أن تلتقي مع أصحاب المصلحة الذين تشعر الأكثر الموالية بقوة ويخدعوا حول قضية لمعرفة ما إذا التقارب قد يؤدي إلى اتفاق. في بعض الأحيان '' الحصول على جميع المخادعين في غرفة واحدة '' سيتسبب في تحول آراء. قد يكون هناك أيضا خيارات تتجاوز تلك التي يجري النظر فيها بالفعل، و'' الطريق الثالث '' حل وسط قد تنشأ من شأنه أن يكون مقبولا للجميع.
كحل أخير للمسائل التي فشلت في مناقشتها والتفاوض المبدئي لتحقيق الاتفاق، قد تحتاج إلى تصعيد لسلطة أعلى. حتى لو أن الرعاة والمديرين يظهرون في البداية غير مبالين، وعادة ما سوف تكون قادرا على إشراكهم في التعامل مع المسائل التي يعتبر نجاح مشروعك أو فشله معلقا في الميزان.

توثيق اتفاق 
تحديث موجزك مع جميع البنود والقرارات المرتبطة به. وبتعميمه على كفيلك وأصحاب المصلحة يتم التحقق من قبوله، واستخدام القرارات لتوجيه المشروع.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (28 مايو 2015)

المشكلة 24:
. كيف لي أن أتعامل بشكل فعال مع العداء المشترك أو التردد عند البدء؟
المساهمين في المشروع يميلون إلى أن يكونوا إما حلفاء أو خصوم. أثناء الشروع، سوف تحتاج إلى تحديد جميع أولئك الذين هم خصوم وإما تحويلهم إلى حلفاء أو تحديد كيفية المضي قدما، إما عن طريق القيام بدونهم أو من خلال إيجاد وسيلة للتعامل مع آثار سلوكهم على مشروعك.

تحديد الحاجة إلى مشاركة
إذا كان شخص ما في فريق المشروع ليس داعم للمشروع، تحديد ما إذا مشاركته ضرورية.
دراسة البدائل، مثل استخدام مختلف المساهمين ذوي المهارات والمواهب المماثلة، أو وسائل أخرى لاستكمال العمل في المشروع التي يمكن تفويضها للآخرين في فريق المشروع. في بعض المشاريع التي قد يكون من الممكن الاستغناء تماما عن واحد أو أكثر من المساهمين الذين تم تعيينهم في بداية مشروعك. إذا كان لديك بديل جيد، ويعتمد عليه، التخلص من الموظف الغير ضروري الذي يبدو من المرجح أن يعرقل تقدمك.

تحويل الخصوم
إذا لم تكن هناك خيارات أخرى جيدة من العمل مع شخص الذي يبدو معادي لمشروعك، ومعرفة لماذا الشخص يشعر على هذا النحو.
بعض الناس سلبيين لأسباب الشخصية. يمكن ببساطة أن يعارض البعض الآخر لهذا المشروع. إذا كنت لا تعرف لماذا يبدو أحد أعضاء الفريق غير مبال أو عدائي، وتجتمع مع الشخص ومناقشة الوضع. إذا كانت المشكلة مع الآخرين، قد تكون قادرا على حلها من خلال بناء الألفة والعمل الجماعي. إقامة العلاقات والثقة أمر ضروري لكسب تعاون الموظفين المترددين. العمل على إيجاد الأشياء التي أنت وأعضاء الفريق الآخرين قد تكون مشتركة فيها مع المساهمين المتمردين، مثل المصالح، والدراسات، والهوايات، والمشاريع السابقة، وما يحب، ما يكره، أو أي شيء على الإطلاق.
تحديد الزملاء الذي تعرف عموما، وخاصة الناس الذين يتعاملون بالاحترام المتبادل.إشراك أعضاء فريق المترددين في تخطيط المشاريع واتخاذ القرارات، وذلك باستخدام مداخلاتهم وتبين أن مساهماتهم القيمة.إذا كانت المشكلة هي فقيرة (أو علاقة غير موجودة) ويمكنك تحسينها، و الاستفادة منها بمشروعك. 
قد تكون قادراً على التعامل بفعالية مع الحالات التي يكون لديك فيها مساهم يعارض مشروعك أيضا. بدء المناقشات عن طريق اكتشاف لماذا عضو في فريقك هو ضد المشروع. ربما الشخص الآخر حقا لا يفهم مشروعك، أو ليس لديه الوعي لماذا هو الضروري. يمكن مناقشة المشروع لجلب المساهمين المعادين حولك، خصوصا إذا كان لديك رؤية مقنعة للتواصل وتبين لماذا المشروع مهم للمنظمة وللآخرين. إذا كانت هناك جوانب بمشروعك يتردد صداها مع الأولويات الفردية لأعضاء فريقك، والتأكيد لهم. حتى لو فشل المشروع ككل للتحفيز، وبعض جوانب منه قد يكون جذابا على سبيل المثال، فرص التدريب، والرؤية للإدارة، أو الحصول على المعلومات أو التكنولوجيا الجديدة. يمكن ربط مشروعك إلى اهتمام ما للناس بذلك تقطع شوطا طويلا نحو تحويل الخصوم إلى مساهمين منتجين. إذا كنت ناجحا في الحصول على الدعم من أعضاء الفريق الغير متحمسين، وستجعل بقية مشروعك أسهل كثيرا. إذ كنت، على الرغم من كل الجهود التي تبذلونها، تجد أن عمل عالق مع شخص لا يزال معاديا، وسوف تحتاج للتعامل معه. لتفويض العمل لأحد أعضاء الفريق الذي هو الخصم، وضمان أنه سيكون لديك معلومات وافية ومتكررة حول التقدم (أو عدمه) وسائل فعالة للتصعيد إذا كانت هناك مشاكل. كما انه الأفضل لإعداد المشروع بحيث أن أي المساهمين الذين قد يضر تماسك وتعاون الفريق يعزل عن الآخرين كلما أمكن. يمكنك أن تكون ناجح في رائدة أعضاء الفريق ودياً وجدلياً، ولكن هذا الكثير من العمل ويجب الاحتراس من وجود مواقف عدائية تضر الروح المعنوية للفريق بأكمله.

الحفاظ على التحالفات والبحث عن البدائل
إنشاء الدعم عند الشروع بالمشروع أمر ضروري، ولكنه غير كاف. يجب الحفاظ عليه في جميع أنحاء المشروع باستخدام المكافآت، والتقدير، وردود الفعل الإيجابية. إبقاء الانتقادات وردود الفعل السلبية في الاحتياط، وذلك باستخدام هذه فقط كملاذ أخير لإبقاء الأمور تتحرك. حتى إذا وجدت أنه من الضروري عزل بعض المساهمين من تفاعلات الفريق، وسوف تحتاج إلى الاستثمار في كثرة اتصال واحد على واحد ورصد يقظ من كل عمل مفوض.
كما انه من الحكمة أن يكون هناك بعض الخيارات المحتملة المتاحة في حال تدهورت العلاقات بشكل كافي ليهدد بإفشال المشروع. التحقيق من أساليب الانتعاش المحتملة مثل الاستعانة بمصادر خارجية، وبناء المهارات استباقيا والتدريب لأكثر من أعضاء الفريق التعاوني، واستخدام أساليب وتكنولوجيات بديلة، أو أي شيء آخر يمكن أن يعمل.
إذا يمكنك تحويل عدو إلى حليف، وهذا عظيم. مديري المشاريع في حاجة إلى كل الأصدقاء يمكن أن يحصلوا عليهم. ومع ذلك، إذا كنت لا تجد أنه من الضروري لإكمال المشروع حيث ظل واحد أو أكثر من المساهمين الرئيسيين خصوم طوال المشروع ، وقضاء بعض الوقت للتفكير في الكيفية التي سوف تجنب هذا على مشروعك المقبل.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (31 مايو 2015)

المشكلة رقم 25:
متى يكون المشروع كبير بما فيه الكفاية لتبرير استثمار إجتماع يومين في إطلاق المشروع ؟
يعتمد على:
- حجم المشروع والتعقيد
- أولوية المشروع
- تماسك الفريق

تبرير اجتماع الإطلاق
ما إذا كان يطلق علي بدء المشروع ورشة عمل workshop، إطلاق launch، ضربة الافتتاح kickoff، البدء an initiation، أو أي شيء آخر، عقد الاجتماع المبكر يجمع مساهمي المشروع هو وسيلة رائعة لحصول المشروع على بداية سريعة. مدة الاجتماع بها الكثير لتفعله مع تفاصيل جدول الأعمال، والتي غالبا ما تشمل:
- العروض ومناقشة المشروع الشامل
- أنشطة تنظيم المشاريع 
- بناء فريق 
- تفويض المسؤوليات والحصول في الموافقة
إذا كان هناك قدرا كبيرا من التواصل الفعال، ومعظم المساهمين يعرفون بعضهم البعض، والمشروع ليس معقدا جدا، الاجتماع لمدة نصف يوم أو حتى أقصر قد يكون كافيا. للمشاريع لأكثر تعقيدا، والمشاريع الكبيرة، ، يمكن وضع جدول أعمال مثمر يتم بسهولة في يومين أو حتى لفترة أطول.
وهذه النقطة هي لإقامة لقاء البدء من شأنها أن توفر المزيد من الوقت على المشروع من يستخدم ذلك، بغض النظر عن طوله.


التحجيم جدول أعمال الاجتماع
بشكل عام، يجب أن يكون لقاء الإطلاق مدة ما يقرب نسبة مئوية من مدة المشروع الإجمالية المتوقعة. فإذ كان من المتوقع أن يستغرق المشروع حوالي 200 يوم عمل، أي ما يقرب من عشرة أشهر العمل، يمكن أن يبرر بسهولة لمدة يومين ورشة عمل لبدء المشروع.
مشاريع الأقصر و معقدة سوف تستفيد أيضا خلال يومين من تركيز العمل والمناقشة. اعتبار آخر لتحديد طول جدول الأعمال هو الألفة النسبية بين الناس في فريق المشروع. إذا كان الفريق لم يعمل معا من قبل، فإن الاجتماع سيوفر الأساس الأولي أن المشروع يعتمد على العمل الجماعي الفعال، وهذا يستغرق وقتا. هذا الجانب من الاجتماع التحضيري للمشروع أهمية خاصة بالنسبة لفريق المشروع التي يتم توزيعه جغرافيا ولا يتوقع أن نرى بعضها البعض كثيراً أثناء تنفيذ المشروع. أحد الأهداف الرئيسية لإطلاق المشروع الفعال هو بناء فريق عالي الأداء. دون وجود وقت كافي ووجها لوجه هذا سيكون من الصعب جدا، إن لم يكن مستحيلا.

تقييم المفاضلات
إذا الحصول على الموافقة من شخص في المشروع تستغرق عدة أيام بدء الاجتماع يبرهن الصعب، وضع بيانات تقدير كل من تكاليف عقد الاجتماع وتكلفة عدم فعل ذلك. في حين أن تكاليف القيام بالإجتماع مثل السفر ، والخدمات اللوجستية، وساعات من وقت الناس .من السهل عادة للتقييم والتكاليف عدم إجراء الاجتماع قد يكون أقل وضوحا. بالإضافة إلى فقدان فرصة ممتازة لبناء العمل الجماعي، والعلاقات، والثقة، وهناك تكاليف باهظة الأخرى المرتبطة لا تقيم إطلاق المشروع. الجهود المركزة من عملية انطلاقة المشروع يجمع بين الطاقة العالية لبدء المشروع الجديد مع التركيز المحكم على التخطيط الأولي والإعداد. يوم أنفق في ورشة عمل بدء المشروع، لا سيما عندما تجرى خارج الموقع مع الحد الأدنى من الانحرافات، ويمكن أن يساوي عدة أيام من الجهد المبذول في بيئة العمل العادية.
تكلفة الفرصة البديلة الأخرى هامة تحملها عندما يتم يؤبه أنشطة إطلاق المشروع هو زيادة المخاطر المرتبطة مع أقل تماسكا من فهم المشروع وعدم كفاية التعاون في تحليل مشكلة المناطق المحتملة.

تعليقي:
أغلب الإدارات العليا بمؤسساتنا العربية لا تهتم بالإجتماعات التمهيدية لبدء المشروع وكل همهم هو تسليم الموقع والبدء السريع في التنفيذ بالموقع..
التنسيق المبكر بين الوحدات الإدارية ذات العلاقة والمستفيدة من المشروع ( التشغيل - الشؤون الفنية -السلامة والصحة المهنية ....) داخل مؤسسة مالك المشروع والمقاول مهم جداً جداً لنجاح المشروع وعدم تأخره وعدم ظهور مشاكل قد تعرقل تنفيذه..


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (1 يونيو 2015)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## رمزة الزبير (2 يونيو 2015)

المشكلة رقم 26:
. كيف يمكنني بسط سيطرت في البداية عندما يكون مشروعي ضخم؟
المشاريع الكبيرة جداً، أو البرامج، يتطلب التسلسل الهرمي تنظيمها إلى مشاريع أصغر حيث يمكن تفويض القيادة والتنظيم والتنسيق.

تحلل المشاريع الكبرى
ممارسات إدارة المشاريع تعمل بشكل أفضل على مشاريع ذات حجم متواضع. طريقة واحدة للاستفادة من هذا على البرامج الكبيرة هي نفككها إلى مشاريع صغيرة. ويمكن التحكم في المشاريع الناتجة عنها، وتدار من قبل قادة المشروع مسئولين عن أجزاء من العمل الذي يمكن أن تدار بشكل جيد. تحلل البرامج إلى مشاريع تميل إلى أن تكون عملية تكرارية، لأن حجم والتعقيد، وتعريف البداية غالبا ما يكون ناقص في المشاريع الرئيسية يجعل من الصعب جداً الحصول على الصح في أول محاولة.
تحلل البرنامج يعمل على نحو مماثل لعملية تفصيل أعمال إدارة المشروع، والهدف من ذلك هو نفسه تعريف وحدات للإدارة، فهي أفضل من العمل الذي يكافئ كبيراً، كلها فوضوية المظهر. الخطوة العملية الأولية تتضمن تحليل منطقي لهذه المهمة بأكملها، وتبحث عن القطع التي يمكن فصلها وتدار بشكل مستقل، أو على الأقل معظمها بشكل مستقل. يسند عادة الخطوة الأولى للمتخصصين، مثل المهندسين المعماريين ومخططي المدن لمشاريع البناء ومهندسي الأنظمة لمشاريع الأجهزة وتطبيقات برمجيات المهندسين المعماريين ، أو غيرهم من الخبراء رفيع المستوى المرتبط بمشاريع كبيرة من أنواع أخرى.
تحلل البرنامج لديه هدفين أساسيين. الهدف الأول هو إقامة المشاريع التي هي صغيرة بما يكفي لأن تدار بشكل مستقل بشكل جيد من قبل قادة المشروع باستخدام مبادئ إدارة المشاريع. الهدف الثاني، وهو نفس القدر من الأهمية، هو التعرف على جميع الوصلات ذات دلالة إحصائية بين المشاريع وتقليل عددها.
السيطرة على مستوى البرنامج يعتمد على التفويض للقادة الذين سيتولون إدارة العمل بكفاءة في المشروع والتي يكونون مسئولين عنه، وكذلك على تحديد وإدارة كل من التبعيات الداخلية للمشروع. عندما تكون هناك اتصالات تفاعل كثيرة جداً بين المشاريع ضمن البرنامج، بل هو علامة على أن يجب أن نعود إلى مرحلة التخطيط ونحاول مرة أخرى. وهناك برنامج مع عشرة مشاريع و 500 تبعيات داخلية للمشاريع يكون لا يمكن السيطرة عليها. الهدف من عملية التحلل هو إنشاء التسلسل الهرمي، مع مستويات متعددة إذا لزم الأمر، حيث أن المشاريع المكونة لها مستقلة بما فيه الكفاية أن قادة المشروع يمكن أن يركزوا في المقام الأول على عمل فرقهم، والتي لا توجد فيها أكثر من حوالي اثني عشر واجهة للتتبع في كل دورة من دورات إعداد التقارير للبرنامج.

بدء وبرامج التخطيط
تبدأ مراقبة البرنامج مع تحديد القادة الأكفاء لكل مشروع. يسعى مديري المشاريع الذين هم من ذوي الخبرة في العمل ويمكن أن تجعل الالتزام بدوام كامل للبرنامج. يتطلب التفويض الفعال قبوله له والملكية، وبالتالي إشراك جميع قادة المشروع في تعريف البرنامج والتخطيط.
نجاح البرامج وتخطيط المشاريع عنصر يعتمد على معلومات واضحة التعريف على مستوى البرامج. تعريف واضح والتواصل عن مخرجات دورة الحياة المتوقعة ومعايير الاختبار والقبول.العمل مع قادة المشروع لضمان متناسقة، وفهم مشترك لأهداف البرنامج بحيث يدير العمل بشكل مستقل سوف تظل متسقة.
وتخطيط البرامج والمشاريع يبدأ في نفس الوقت. بعد تحلل البرنامج وتعيين قادة المشروع، فإن الخطوة التالية هي أن يضع قادة المشروع خطط لمشاريعهم. عند الانتهاء، ويمكن سحب هذه الخطط الفردية معا من قبل مدير البرنامج، الذي يعمل مع قادة المشروع إلى إيجاد القضايا. قائمة القضايا، جنبا إلى جنب مع أي اقتراحات للقرار، ومن ثم يمكن استخدام لبدء تخطيط التكرار الثاني.
هدفك هو بناء مجموعة متكاملة من الجداول الزمنية للمشروع للعمل من خلال سلسلة من تكرارات التخطيط. باستخدام خطط المشاريع الفردية، يمكنك بناء الخطة العامة للبرنامج توثيق كافة التبعيات الداخلية كبيرة.
نجاحك، وخاصة في البرامج المدة الطويلة جداً، ويعتمد أيضا على الاستعراض الدوري وتعديل الخطط والأهداف. الجدول الزمني '' موجة المتداول'' عمليات التخطيط على الأقل كل ستة أشهر طوال أي برنامج رئيسي.

إدارة التفاعلات والاتصالات
يعتمد مراقبة البرنامج أيضا على تأسيس بنية تحتية متينة للاتصالات الرسمية وغير الرسمية على حد سواء. تأكد من أن الاتصالات الشاملة للبرنامج هي متكاملة ومنسقة بشكل جيد مع اتصالات المشروع، وإنشاء عمليات رسمية بما فيه الكفاية لتتبع على مستوى البرامج ، مراقبة التغيير، ومراقبة المخاطر. رابط تعريف العمليات على مستوى المشروع مع عمليات مماثلة على مستوى البرامج التي من شأنه أن يسمح لك لاكتشاف ومعالجة أي شيء يمكن أن يكون لديك تأثير برنامج واسع. كما تساهم الاجتماعات الدورية لموظفي البرنامج للسيطرة، سواء عقدت لأنشطة محددة مثل برنامج البدء أو تركز على عرض الحالة العامة. حتى الاجتماعات عبر الهاتف مبدئياً تبث معلومات كبيرة، وفرق المنفصلة جغرافيا يمكن أن تكون فعالة للغاية، خاصة إذا وفرت فرصة مناسبة لطرح الأسئلة وردود الفعل.
إنشاء أرشفة مركزية لمعلومات المشروع، إما متكامل مع نظام معلومات إدارة البرامج أو مرتبط به. التأكد من أن جميع الذين يحتاجون إلى المعلومات لعملهم يمكنهم الوصول المستمر إليها، وتنظيمها ليسهل الوصول إليها. تقديم تقارير الحالة على مستوى البرامج شهرياً على الأقل ، وإقامة اتجاهين المشروع ووضع برنامج الاستعراضات مع موظفي البرنامج وقادة المشروع في أسبوعياً على الأقل. العمل على كشف القضايا التي قد تؤثر على البرنامج في وقت مبكر، ومحاولة حلها قبل أن تخرج عن السيطرة.
أخيرا، أثناء تأسيس العمل الجماعي الجيد بين كل من عشرات أو مئات من المساهمين من غير المرجح، تعتمد صحة البرنامج على العمل الجماعي الجيد داخل كل من فرق الفردية التي تعمل معا. تشجيع كل رئيس المشروع للحفاظ على علاقات جيدة داخل فريق مشروعه. بناء العمل الجماعي بين العاملين في برنامجك أو مكتب البرنامج. المجتمع من قادة المشروع هو '' الفريق الأساسي '' للبرنامج، لذلك تحتاج أيضا إلى الحفاظ على بيئة تعزز التعاون السلس المتواصل. وأي شيء يمكنك القيام به للحفاظ على علاقات الصداقة والتعاون بين جميع موظفي البرنامج يساهم في السيطرة الشاملة.

تعليقي:
للأسف عدد المشاريع الضخمة قليلة جداً في دولنا العربية وغالباً ما تكون المشاريع الضخمة هي مشاريع الإنشاءات الجديدة ،أما مشاريع الصيانة فأنه غالباً ما يتم تجزئتها حتى يتم قبول وإعتماد الموازنات التقديرية لها ، لتجزئة المشاريع مساوئ منها: 
1. تشتت جهود المهندسين المشرفين وإرهاقهم نتيجة الإشراف على أكثر من مشروع في نفس الوقت مع اختلاف الإدارة لكل مشروع.
2. ضعف السيطرة المركزية.
3. زيادة التكلفة مقارنة لو تم تجميع تلك المشاريع في مشروع ضخم واحد وأعطي للمقاول واحد.
4. عدم قيام المقاولين للمشاريع التي تم تجزئتها بأية أعمال خارج نطاق العمل حتى لو كانت تكلفتها بسيطة ،في حين يقبل المقاول للمشروع الضخم تنفيذ بعض الأعمال خارج نطاق عمل المشروع.
5. عدم اكتساب الخبرة نتيجة أن المشروع الصغير سيقوم بتنفيذ مقاول صغير قد لا يتملك خبرة تذكر، في حين مقاولي المشاريع الضخمة عادة ما يتملكون امكانيات ضخمة وخبرات فنية كبيرة يمكن لفرق المشروع الاستفادة منها بشكل جيد. 
أي تجزئة المشروع قبل طرحه وتسليمه للمقاول لها مساوئ ، في حين أن تجزئة المشروع الضخم بعد التعاقد إلى مجموعة مشاريع تحت إدارة مركزية واحد يساهم في السيطرة على المشروع وتقليل التكلفة.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (7 يونيو 2015)

المشكلة رقم 27:
كيف يمكنني البدء في مشروع جديد مع فريق جديد، أو باستخدام التكنولوجيا الجديدة؟

إقامة علاقات
مع فريق جديد، ورشة عمل بدء المشروع أو الإطلاق، ويمكن أن يكون وسيلة ممتازة للحصول بداية العلاقات. أيضا، والاستفادة من جميع الاجتماعات والمحادثات وجها لوجه لمعرفة المزيد عن الناس في فريقك. قضاء بعض الوقت في البداية لاستكشاف وتحديد الأدوار والمسؤوليات في مشروعك، لذلك يجب أن يعرف الجميع كيف وأين هو أو هي وتناسبه في الفريق. التخطيط واتخاذ القرارات معا، بحيث يساهم جميعها في إعداد المشاريع وسوف نرى الجهد العام باسم '' لنا '' بدلا من '' لهم '' أو مجرد '' لك. ''
أيضا، إشراك فريقك في صنع العملية والقرارات الأخرى حول كيف سيتم تشغيل المشروع.
ويمكن للأنشطة المحددة جلب فريق معا، سواء كانت تتعلق بالمشروع مثل تلك المذكورة أعلاه أم لا. يمكن أن يكون فعال جدا أن تفعل شيء ممتع كفريق واحد، خاصة إذا كان يساعد على تفتيت التخطيط المطول أو اجتماع بدء المشروع. إذا لم تقرر إقامة النشاط اللامنهجي مع الفريق الجديد، تحقق من أن الجميع سيشارك عن طيب خاطر ويجدون متعة. ذلك لن يساعد العمل الجماعي لاتخاذ فريق عرضة لدوار البحر حتى في رحلة الإبحار قصيرة.
تناول الطعام هو شيء واحد أن لكل فرد أي من القواسم المشتركة، وأنه يمكن أن يكون وسيلة ممتازة لبناء العلاقات. تقديم وجبات خفيفة في الاجتماعات، والبحث في أحيان أخرى عندما يمكن أن تأكل معا وأفراد فريقك. مرة أخرى، إشراك أعضاء الفريق في اتخاذ القرارات حول ما تتناول الطعام. ليس كل من يحبون، أو يمكن أن تأكل حتى، كل ما قد يتمتع بها.
إذا كنت اكتشاف أي علامات عزوف أو تردد من بعض الناس كنت لا تعرفها جيدا، في محاولة على استعداد لها أكثر مع بعض الأفكار في مشكلة 24.

التعامل مع عمليات جديدة أو تقنية
المشاريع كلها فريدة من نوعها، وعندما تكون الاختلافات بين المشروع الحالي وتجاربك السابقة كبيرة، تحتاج إلى التعامل معها. إذا كنت تواجه تحديات التكنولوجيا، ومناقشتها مع كفيلك وأصحاب المصلحة الرئيسيين ووضع توقعات مناسبة. يمكن منحني تعلم القضايا يكون كبير. والتغلب عليها ربما يتطلب على الأقل الوقت، وربما التمويل الإضافي. إذا سوف تكون هناك حاجة إلى التدريب والمعدات الجديدة، والسفر، أو غيرها من الاستثمارات، مناقشة هذا الأمر مع راعي مشروعك والتفاوض للحصول على التمويل المناسب. فرص للتعلم قد يكون من المرغوب فيه لمساهمي مشروعك، وذلك باستخدام اعتماد تكنولوجيا جديدة أو طرق لتحفيز أعضاء فريقك الذين يرغبون في تحسين معارفهم ومهاراتهم. وإذا كان بعض أعضاء الفريق هم مقاومين لاعتماد أساليب جديدة أو غير مهتمين في التكنولوجيا الناشئة، إما بإرشاد لهم لمساعدتهم على التكيف مع وقبول التغييرات، أو إشراكهم في أجزاء من المشروع التي ستكون أقل تأثرا بهم.
يمكن اعتماد مناهج جديدة لعملك أن يكون وسيلة رائعة للحفاظ على أشياء جديدة ومثيرة للاهتمام، حتى تكون على اطلاع على الفرص المتاحة لتحسين أساليب مشروعك وتحقيق نتائج أفضل. كما يمكن أن يكون أسهل بكثير للحصول على الناس متحمسون ويشارك في المشروع الجديد عندما تكون هناك عناصر الابتكار؛ قليل من الناس تريد أن تفعل أساسا نفس المشروع مرارا وتكرارا.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (8 يونيو 2015)

المشكلة رقم 28:
كيف ينبغي أن يتم تقييم وصناعة '' الصناعة مقابل شراء '' لقرارات المشروع؟
وتواجه جميع مشاريع البدائل في كيفية التعامل مع العمل. بعض المنظمات قد متأصلة ثقافات '' لم يخترع هنا '' وأنها تميل إلى إعادة اختراع العجلة كلما كان ذلك ممكنا. بيئات أخرى عرضة لأخذ في اختصارات، مع وجود تحيز نحو حلول تشكيل ائتلاف حلول باستخدام مكونات من على الرف off-the-shelf components حتى في الحالات التي قد تؤثر سلبا على انجازه. أفضل نهج يختلف باختلاف المشروع، لذلك هناك حاجة إلى عملية اتخاذ القرار جيدة. وينبغي أن يكلف الاعتبارات الرئيسية، واللياقة ، والتوقيت، والاحتياجات التنظيمية، وأثر على الفريق.
النظر في التكاليف 
تحليل التكاليف لتجعل في المقابل .قرار الشراء غالبا ما يكون بالغ الأهمية في تحديد المسار الذي تم اتخاذه. على الرغم من أن هذا قد يبدو سهلا، ويفعل ذلك أيضا يمكن أن تشارك تماما. على كلا الجانبين هناك ميل إلى التقليل، لذلك يساعد على أن يكون متشككا بعض الشيء.
تكلفة استخدام شراء الشئ تتضمن التكلفة المباشرة، سعر الشراء الخارج من الجيب ، ولكن الأمر لا ينتهي بالضرورة هناك. قد تحتاج إلى تخصيص، تثبيت، أو استثمار الجهد قبل أن تتمكن من استخدامها.
قد كون هناك إعتبارات منحنى التدريب والتعلم كذلك، لذلك فمن السهل أن يخطئ في الحكم على التكلفة النهائية للتوظيف المكونات المتوفرة.
بدلا من ذلك، فإن تكلفة مما تحتاجه لنفسك تبدأ مع شراء أي مواد الخام وتشمل تكلفة كل العمل لإنجاز ذلك. التخطيط التفصيلي لهذه الأنشطة عادة غير متوفرة عند اتخاذ قرار لشراء شيء أو جعلها نفسك، لذلك يميل جهد التقديرات أن يستند إلى تحليل رفيع المستوى (أو '' تخمينات '') ويمكن أن يكون متفائلا إلى حد كبير. عندما تكون التقديرات المتناقضة ، النظر في مصادرها وعما إذا كان لدى أي شخص أي تقدم بيانات المصالح ذات الصلة أو المكتسبة.

النظر في اللياقة
اللياقة هو عادة ليس من الصعب تقييمها، على افتراض أن مشروعك معرف جيدا إلى حد معقول. ويفترض أن اللياقة يمكنك إجرائه عموما أن تكون جيدة جدا، أو أنك لن تفكر في تقديم ذلك في المقام الأول. قد يكون تقييم اللياقة للعناصر التي تم شراؤها أيضا واضحة، وخاصة إذا كان لديك تجربة قابلة للتطبيق من المشاريع السابقة. تباين كبير بين ما يمكنك شراء ما تحتاجه سيدفع التكلفة التقديرية لأعلى، وربما حتى مستبعدا خيار 'شراء'.

النظر في التوقيت
بعض المشاريع في ظل القيود الشديدة للوقت، مما يجعل قرار تقييم واقعية الجدولة معيارا رئيسيا. كما هو الحال مع التكلفة، ودقة تقديرات التوقيت تعتمد كثيرا على نوعية التحليل.
فمن السهل أن نقلل من مدة لبناء جزء أو مكون عندما تكون جميع المعلومات التخطيط هو الجنينية. أيضا، في حين أن المكون المراد شراؤه قد يبدو تمثيل أساسا ولا استثمار في الوقت، والوقت الإضافي عن التخصيص أو أي عمل آخر قد يكون ضروريا، ومرات الشحن للأشياء التي لا مصادر محلية يمكن أن يكون كبيرا.

النظر في الاحتياجات التنظيمية
تقرير ما إذا كان الصنع أو الشراء ما تحتاجه يمكن أن يكون له أيضا تأثير التنظيمي. خذ في الاعتبار الأشياء خارج المشروع ما يلي:
- هل العنصر المراد شراؤه ذو العلاقة إلى الكفاءة الأساسية المحددة؟
- هل سيكون هناك ميزة تنافسية محتملة في بناء الجزء نفسك؟
- هل سيؤثر شراء العنصر على الدعم الجاري أو تكاليف الضمان ؟
- هل هناك اعتبارات طويلة الأجل التي يمكن أن يكون لها عواقب للمشاريع المستقبلية (مثل إعادة استخدام محتمل والنفوذ للتنمية الداخلية)؟

النظر في فريقك
أخيراً الشراء بشكل روتيني ما تحتاجه يمكن أن تؤثر على تحفيز الفريق.
عندما يتم شراء معظم ما تحتاجه أو الاستعانة بمصادر خارجية، يجوز أن يبدأ أعضاء فريقك في الانحسار وراء في مجالات خبراتهم. إذا كان هناك عدد قليل من الفرص لتطوير الشخصية وبناء المهارات، قد يبدأ المساهمين في فك الارتباط، ومعدل دوران الموظفين يمكن أن يصبح مشكلة.

صنع القرار
عندما تواجه مع الصناعة أو خيار الشراء ، تجميع ما تعرفه عن كل من الخيارات المتاحة أمامك. إذا كانت هناك اعتبارات غير تلك المذكورة هنا، وتشمل تلك البيانات أيضا. يصطف المعلومات عن الخيارات المتاحة أمامك مقابل أهداف المشروع والمعوقات والوزن بموضوعية على أساس أهميتها النسبية. استخدام حكمك لتحديد الخيار الذي يناسب مشروعك.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (9 يونيو 2015)

المشكلة رقم 29:
كيف يمكنني بسرعة الإشراك الجيد لمختصي العقد؟
توظيف المساعدة الخارجية أصبحت شائعة للغاية في المشاريع. يمكن أن يكون وسيلة فعالة لإضافة أعضاء فريق المشروع بسرعة، ولكن يمكن أيضا أن يكون محبطا ويستهلك وقتا أطول بكثير مما كان متوقعا.
الحصول على المساعدة
قادة المشروع لا يتم توظيف عموما المهنيين أو مختصي العقد. إذا كنت في حاجة إلى زيادة موظفي مشاريعك بسرعة، الحصول على مساعدة من الناس الذين يعرفون ماذا يفعلون. بعض الاحتمالات لهذا وتشمل الدائرة القانونية الخاصة بك، وإدارة الموارد البشرية و مختصي التعاقد في إدارة المشتريات الخاصة بك، والمهنيين من الخارج الذين يعملون مع وكالات مؤقتة، وغيرها الكثير. اعتمادا على مؤسستك والاحتياجات المحددة الخاصة بك، شخص ما يجب أن تكون قادر على المساعدة.
إذا كان لديك خبرة سابقة في العمل مع مساعدة العقد في المشاريع، والاستفادة منه. حتى لو لم يكن لديك خبرة مباشرة، قد يكون لديك الأقران أو الزملاء الذين يفعلون ذلك. النظر في التجارب الخاصة، وتلك من مديري المشاريع الآخرين في تحديد الأفراد أو الجهات التي ربما يمكنها تلبية احتياجاتك. جلب الموظفين من الخارج بسرعة هو أسهل عندما تكون قادرا على الحصول على الناس لديهم خبرة سابقة ذات الصلة. إذا كنت بدأت شيئا جديدا أو لسبب هناك القليل الخبرة السابقة في الاعتماد عليها، عن شبكة النت. إيجاد المساعدة المؤهلة بسرعة هو أسهل عندما يكون لديك الكثير من الخيارات.
النظر في جميع البدائل المعقولة لتعريف الافتتاح الخاص بك، بما في ذلك خدمات الإنترنت والجمعيات المهنية المحلية وشبكات من زملائك. فإنه من الأفضل دائما أن لديك الكثير من السير الذاتية للنظر فيها من عدد قليل جدا. غربلة كومة كبيرة من الخيارات هو عناء أقل بكثير من محاولة للمضي قدما باستخدام قائمة صغيرة من المرشحين غير المؤهلين. اختيار عدد قليل من المرشحين الواعدين ودعوتهم لإجراء مقابلة، أو على الأقل لفحص الهاتف telephone screening. يجب أن تركز المناقشات الخاصة بك على عمل الشخص الذي تحتاج إلى توظيفه ، وتنمية الشعور لاختصاص كل مرشح. مناقشة أيضا المعدلات، والتوقيت، وأية قيود أخرى للتأكد من أن الأفراد الذي تتحدث إليهم يمكن أن يلبوا احتياجاتك.

إغلاق الاتفاق
العمل بسرعة لتقييم المرشحين كنت قد تحدثت معهم وإجراء اختيارك. حتى بعد أن كنت قد اختيرت شخص الذي كنت ترغب في توظيفه، لا يزال هناك احتمال تأخير. كلما كان ذلك ممكنا، والاستفادة من نماذج العقود المطبوعة مسبقا والتي تم اعتمادها من قبل المؤسسة. هذا لا يسرع العملية فقط، فإنه يضمن أيضا أن جميع البنود والشروط القانونية المطلوبة مدرجة. إذا كان نهج المرشح الأول يوحي بتغييرات كبيرة في شروط العقد القياسية، والتحقيق بسرعة ما الذي قد يترتب عليها. تغيير شروط العقد غالبا ما يشتمل على المحامين، ويمكن أن يستغرق أسابيع، إن لم يكن أشهر.
قد يكون من المستحسن أن تذهب مع الخيار الثاني بدلا من الانتظار للحصول على عقد تم تعديله ليتم الموافقة عليه.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (10 يونيو 2015)

المشكلة رقم 30:
في مشروع كبير، ومتى يجب أن تسعى للحصول على التزام التمويل الشامل؟
يعتمد على:
- نوع المشروع
- حداثة التكنولوجيا وعملية لاستخدامها
- الدقة المطلوبة لقرار التمويل

صنع قرار الأعمال
للمشاريع الكبيرة جدا، وغالبا ما يكون هناك بعض التمويل للاستقصاء والتحقيق الأولي. هذا التمويل الأولي يتراوح عادة من حوالي 2 % الى 10 % من ميزانية المشروع الإجمالية المتوقعة. الخوض في هذه المرحلة من المشروع، التقديرات العامة تميل إلى أن تكون '' أمر تقريبي للحجم، '' في النطاق الذي يمكن أن يكون زائد أو ناقص 50 %. أثناء التحقيق الأولي، وسيتم وضع معلومات أكثر دقة حول تحديد النطاق، والتخطيط، وتقدير التكاليف، وغيرها من التفاصيل.
سوف تحصل على موافقة رسمية المشروع وتمويل ملتزم به عندما يكون لديك معلومات كافية لجعل الانتقال من التحقيق الأولي في عملية التنمية. متى يتم ذلك بالضبط في الجدول الزمني للمشروع يعتمد إلى حد كبير على نوع المشروع. بالنسبة للمشروعات التي تقوم على أساس تعاقدي، ويخلص التحقيق الأولي مع كتابة الاقتراح. لمشاريع البحث والتطوير، وعادة يتم إنفاق 5 % من الوقت والتمويل المتوقع للمشروع الشامل في تحقيق المزيد إذا كان الجهد متعدد و معقد، أو غير ذلك من المتوقع أن تكون محفوفة بالمخاطر. أنواع أخرى من المشاريع قد تستخدم 10 % أو أكثر من المتوقع في التمويل الإجمالي قبل اتخاذ قرار العمل على التزام المشروع من خلال لإنجاز.
على أساس الجدوى تحقيقك والتخطيط، قد يكون هناك اختلاف كبير بين التمويل الواقعي والتوقعات الأولية.
يعتمد القرار التجاري الجيد بشكل كبير جدا على التعديل المناسب للتوقعات تعديل. قرارات تمويل الأعمال قد تحمل المشروع إلى الأمام على النحو المتوخى في البداية، وإلغاء الجهد بالكامل، أو المضي قدما في التعديلات.

المحاسبة المتعلقة باالمخاطر
الحجم هو عامل مخاطرة كبير، لذلك تمويل المشاريع الكبيرة جدا وينبغي أن يشمل التمويل لحالات الطوارئ. بدلا من ذلك، تمويل المشاريع قد يكون فقط مرحلة بمرحلة مع استمرار المشروع. الموافقة على المشاريع التي يتم تمويلها مرحلة واحدة في وقت المعتمد عموما على أساس نطاق تقديرات ، حيثما يشتق من الحد الأدنى لنطاق من أفضل خطة شاملة حالية، ويستند الحد الأعلى على تحليل المخاطر.

تعديل التزام التمويل
بغض النظر عن التمويل الأولي، من المحتمل أن يتم تعديل المشاريع الطويلة حتى يتم المضي قدما. تغييرات مشروع شائعة خلال استعراض مشروع المجدول في تحولات دورة الحياة، أو حول كل 3-6 أشهر. مع تقدم المشاريع، تتعلم المزيد عنها. أشهر في المشروع سوف تكون على بينة على الأمور التي لا يمكن أبدا أن تكون على علم بها في البداية. وكلما اكتشفت تكون أكثر قدرتك على معرفة حجم تحسين المشروع. وبعد تغييرات كبيرة، قد تجد أنه من الضروري لضبط التمويل وإعادة خط الأساس لمشروعك.

تعليقي:
من أكبر المشاكل التي تواجهنا بمشاريعنا هو ضرورة الإلتزام بالميزانية المعتمدة للمشروع وعدم قبول أية إضافات مالية إن كانت لأجل تحقيق أهداف المشروع.


----------



## nofal (10 يونيو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رمزة الزبير (11 يونيو 2015)

المشكلة رقم 31:
عند العمل مع موارد محدودة للغاية، كيف يمكنني أنهي مشروعي دون أن أفعل كل ذلك بنفسي؟

ليست كل المشاريع تبدأ مع الموارد الكافية. إذا كان لديك مشروع محدد بشكل جيد ولكن عدم كفاية الموارد لانجاز ذلك، سوف تحتاج إلى تحديد وتأمين الالتزامات للحصول على المساعدة.

تخطيط العمل
الخطوة الأولى في الحصول على مساعدة هو معرفة الصعوبات التي تواجهك بالضبط. وبناء على النطاق المعروف، وضع قائمة بالأنشطة اللازمة والمهارات المطلوبة الحصول عليها للقيام به. إجراء تقييم تقريبي لمقدار الجهد عموما الذي سوف تحتاجه من كل نوع من مساهمي مشروعك. أيضا تحديد القدرات المتاحة باستخدام أعضاء الفريق المكلف بالفعل لهذا المشروع. إشراك المساهمين الحاليين في تحليلك، واستخدام مساعدتهم لتقدير مدى الجهد الإضافي الذي سيكون مطلوب.

التفاوض من أجل المساعدة
مناقشة الوضع الخاص بك مع راعي مشروعك، واستخدام التقديرات ما تبذلونه من جهد لطلب موظفين إضافيين وتبرير تعيين عدد أكبر من الناس إلى المشروع. إذا كنت تنجح في الحصول على موارد جديدة من كفيلك، على الأقل كسب المساعدة في طلب التوظيف من الآخرين في المؤسسة الخاصة بك.
مقارنة المديرين والأفراد الذين قد يكونوا قادرين على مساعدتك في تغطية أي منطقة حيث يكون لديك عدد غير كاف من الموظفين. استخدام نفوذك لطلب المساعدة، بدءا من الناس الذين يدينون لك بالفضل. عند الاقتراب من الناس لطلب المساعدة، والنظر في ما قد تكون قادراً على تقديم شيء لهم في مقابل الالتزام بالعمل على المشروع. أعضاء الفريق المحتملين قد يرغبون في العمل معك إذا كان المشروع هو المهم. قد تكون هناك فرص التعلم أو لأسباب أخرى لماذا الناس قد تجد جاذبية بمشروعك . النظر في أي جانب من جوانب المشروع قد يراه إليه الآخرين جذاب.
كما أنه يساعد إذا كان المشروع يبدو ممتع. تمكن توم سوير من تبييض السياج له دون أن يفعل في الواقع أي عمل لأنه جعله يبدو ممتع. أراد الناس طلاء السياج لأنه أقنعهم أن هناك شئ وهو لا شيء على الاطلاق و يمكنك أن تفعل ذلك يمكن ان يكون ممتع قدر طلاء الجدار له. جعل مشروعك يبدو وكأنه متعة قد يكون تحديا، ولكن مدير المشروع الجيد يسعى جاهد لتوفير بيئة ملائمة حيث يستطيع الناس العمل. تساعد الفكاهة، كما يجب الحفاظ على علاقات جيدة مع الجميع في هذا المشروع.
عندما تجد الشخص الذي هو على استعداد للمساعدة، وتأمين التزام ذلك الشخص والبدء في إشراكه في التخطيط للمشروع واتخاذ قرار آخر. إذا كنت قد وعدت أي شيء في مقابل التزام الشخص، تأكد من أنك تقدم على ذلك.
رصد التقدم المحرز في جميع أنحاء المشروع. كشف والتعامل بسرعة مع جميع مشكلات في الأداء. كن واعيا، وخاصة مع الناس ومنهم من لم يكن لديه التزامات قوية جدا. عندما يكون هناك مشكلة، ومناقشة ذلك مع الأفراد المعنيين. تذكير الناس للالتزامات التي قطعها وطلب المساعدة في حل القضايا. إذا المساهمين يبدو التخلف في عملهم، الاقتراب منهم للحصول على اقتراحات حول كيفية اللحاق بالركب.
إذا كنت تفقد أعضاء الفريق خلال مشروعك، كرر تحليل قدراتك ومعرفة ما عليك القيام به لاستعادة الموظفين إلى مستويات كافية.
قبل كل شيء، بجد رصد التقدم المحرز الخاص بك. إذا كنت تبدأ في الانخفاض وراء، جعل الوضع مرئي لكفيلك وأصحاب المصلحة الخاصين بك، وغيرهم ممن يمكن أن يساعدك. في أول دلائل تشير إلى أن التوظيف الخاص بك غير كاف، طلب المساعدة ومواصلة البحث عن المساعدة حتى تجدها.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (13 يونيو 2015)

المشكلة رقم 32:
كيف يمكنني البدء في مشروع له أولوية منخفضة نسبيا؟
ليس كل مشروع يمكن أن تكون الأولوية رقم واحد، لذلك يحتاج معظم قادة المشروع لمعرفة كيفية إنجاز الأمور على الرغم من أعمال أخرى قد تكون لها الأسبقية. للنجاح، وهذه المشاريع تحتاج أولوية كافية، ورعاية مستمرة، وفريق متخصص.

التحقق من أولوياتك
قبل تولي مشروع له أولوية منخفضة، ومناقشة الوضع مع كفيلك. استعراض أهداف المشروع والعمل على فهم الفوائد المتوقعة. إذا يبدو أن فوائد المشروع كبيرة وعدم كفاية الأولوية هي تهديد حقيقي لهذه الفوائد، وضمان أن كفيلك يفهم هذا بوضوح.
إذا كانت الأولوية مشروعك هو أقل من مناسبة، أقترح أن يتم رفعها. أم لا أنت ناجح، وتحديد المشاريع التي لها أولوية أعلى مما عندك والتي لديها أقل. النظر في أساليب للحد من الأضرار التي لحقت المشروع من '' المشاريع 'أكثر أهمية ".

كسب رعاية كافية
بغض النظر عن ما هي الأولوية النسبية لمشروعك في المؤسسة الخاصة بك، يمكنك أن تنجح إذا كنت قادرا على الحفاظ على الدعم من كفيلك. تحقق من أن الأولوية الخاصة بك عالية بين مسؤوليات كفيلك وأن التمويل والتوظيف، وغيرها من احتياجاتك ملتزمين بشكل موثوق لمدة المشروع المتوقعة. مناقشة توقعات مشروعك مع كفيلك، والتأكد من أن كل منكما لديه فهم ثابت من عواقب الفشل. كرر هذه المناقشة مع أصحاب المصلحة الرئيسيين كذلك، واستعمال هذه الاجتماعات لتأكيد دعمهم. توثيق التزامات الكفيل وأصحاب المصالح الخاصة بك. تكون على استعداد للاستفادة من هذه الالتزامات لتجنب المشاكل المحتملة وللمساعدة في الاسترداد من أي الذي يحدث.. إذا اكتشفت أن لا يبدو مشروعك مهم جدا حتى لكفيلك ، التحري عن أسباب ويجري الاضطلاع في المقام الأول. ربما ما تتعلمه سوف يساعدك على الحصول على دعم كاف من الآخرين لتتمكن من المضى. إذا كنت غير قادر على توليد الكثير من الاهتمام من كفيلك أو غيرهم في المؤسسة الخاصة بك، النظر في اقتراح مشروعك الذي يحل محله واحد مع حالة عمل أفضل.
كحد أدنى، تخطط لوضع الأساس للمشروع الذي ليس عدواني جدا، وتبقي عينيك مفتوحة عن فرص لرفع ما تعتبره قيمة وذات الأولوية.

تأسيس تماسك الفريق 
العمل الجماعي ضروري على جميع المشاريع، ولكن من المهم بشكل خاص للمشاريع التي ليست رفيعة المستوى. بناء فريق مخلص هو مكان جيد للبدء، وبالتالي العمل على إقامة علاقات ثقة وطيدة مع وبين جميع أعضاء فريق المشروع. المشاريع التي تنجح أن تفعل ذلك في المقام الأول لأن الناس الذين يعملون عليها يهتمون ما يفعلونه، لذلك تسعى لايجاد سبل لتعزيز الاتصال، قبول المشروع، والتزام جميع المساهمين لمشروعك. بعض الاحتمالات عن هذه تشمل التعلم وتنمية الفرص المحتملة، فإن هذه الرؤية للمشروع وقيمة تسليم المشروع. إلى كل من أعضاء فريقك، بيئة عمل ملائمة والناس تحب العمل معا، وربما حتى الإجهاد ينخفض من العمل على المشروع الذي ليس رفيع المستوى ولن يكون دائما تحت مجهر الإدارة. كل ما يمكن أن تكشف عن بناء فريق ملتزم سوف يساعدك على الحصول على من وإلى مشروعك، بغض النظر عن أولويته على ما يبدو.

تعليقي:
للأسف في المؤسسات العامة المملوكة للدولة ستكون مجبراً على تنفيذ المشاريع حتى مع عدم قناعتك بأولويتها.. لا يسمح لك بمناقشة أولويتها وخاصة إن كان معتمد بالميزانية المعتمدة.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (14 يونيو 2015)

المشكلة رقم 33:
كيف يمكنني تنظيم نظام إدارة معلومات مشروعي (pmis) لتسهيل وصول وتجنب '' الكثير من البيانات ''؟
تعتمد المشاريع على البنية التحتية للاتصالات الممتازة، وأرشيف المعلومات الذي يحتوي على معلومات المشروع الأساسية هي جزء أساسي من هذا. لضمان أن الناس يمكنهم العثور على المعلومات التي يحتاجون إليها عندما يحتاجون إليها، إعداده لتعكس بنية مشروعك، والحفاظ على البيانات الحالية '' في الأعلى '' وبعناية إدارة المفاضلة بين الوصول والأمن.

إدارة الهيكل الخاص
ينشىء العديد من قادة المشروع تخزين المعلومات على الانترنت لتعكس الطريقة التي يفكر بها في المشروع، وهذا ليس بالضرورة فكرة سيئة. إذا كان المشروع صغير ومعظم أعضاء الفريق ويشارك تماما مع ما يقرب من كل جانب من جوانب العمل، وجهة نظرك في هذا المشروع هو على الأرجح مماثلة لتلك التي من هي مساهمي مشروعك. ومع ذلك، قد يكون من السذاجة أن نفترض أن الجميع يعرف الكثير عن ما يجري كما تفعل إذا كان المشروع أكبر وينطوي على مضاعفات مثل التعقيد التقني، وفرق فرعية، أو المساهمين المنفصلين جغرافيا.
نهج واحد لتبسيط الحصول على المعلومات المتعلقة بالمشروع لإقامة تسلسل هرمي للطبقات والمجلدات التي تعكس طريقة تنظيم مشروعك. يمكنك استخدام وظائف وأدوار، والمواقع، أو أي مبدأ تنظيم الآخرين من شأنها أن يساعد الناس على العثور بسرعة على ما يبحثون عنه.
بالإضافة إلى إنشاء هيكل بديهي للحصول على معلومات من المستوى الأدنى، وسوف تحتاج أيضا إلى أن تقرر أفضل السبل لتخرين بيانات مشروع واسعة، مثل خطط رفيعة المستوى والتعاريف ،الفحص والتغيير وإصدار إدارة السجلات ، وتقارير الوضع. إنشاء مواقع واضحة للحصول على معلومات بأن الجميع سوف تحتاج إلى الوصول، وضمان أن تكون واضحة جدا من أعلى هرم المعلومات الخاصة بك. توفر العديد من أنظمة إدارة المعرفة القائمة وتقويم الوظائف المفيدة لذلك؛ يمكنك استخدامها لعرضها بشكل بارز المعلومات وروابط التنقل الرئيسية على لوحة الوصول الرئيسية التي يرايها الناس عند استخدام أساليب ويب أو الوصول إلى الشبكة الأخرى.
اختبار فعالية التسلسل الهرمي لمعلومات المشروع المقترحة عن طريق التفكير في الأسئلة التي من المرجح أن يحتاج فريقك للإجابة عليها. توقع الاستفسارات المحتملة وضمان بنية المعلومات التي اخترتها سيجعل العثور على البيانات ذات الصلة واضحة.
على الرغم من أن هذا قد يجعل أرشيف معلوماتك أكثر صعوبة للإنشاء والصيانة، فإنه في نهاية المطاف أقل كثيرا من الإرهاق من الوجود المستمر للإجابة على الأسئلة نفسها. كما سيمكن أعضاء فريقك من الخدمة الذاتية بدلا من الانتظار لتتمكن من الرد عليهم عندما يحتاجون إلى المعلومات ولم تكن متوفرة.

إدارة تداول البيانات 
أنها نصيحة رائعة للحفاظ على كافة إصدارات من كل شيء في الأرشيف. هذا يساعدك على إدارة أين أنت ذاهب في ضوء حيث أنت قد تعرضت، وتوفر جميع البيانات التي تحتاجه للكشف عن الدروس المستفادة في نهاية المشروع. ولكن بينما الحفاظ على كل شيء ممارسات جيدة، وفرة من الملفات المسماة بالمثل يمكن أن يكون مربكا، و يحتمل أن يكون الحصول على المعلومات القديمة مخاطرة حيث قد يتصرف الناس بشكل غير مقصود على ذلك.
لتجنب هذا، والنظر في أفضل السبل للاحتفاظ البيانات القديمة مع ضمان أن ما يجد الناس أولا والأكثر سهولة وتم تحديثه.
إذا التحكم في الإصدار متاح في النظام الذي تستخدمه لحفظ المعلومات، والاستفادة منه. إعداد التخزين الخاص بك بحيث من سيطلبه الناس من الملفات والوثائق الحالية هو ما يراه الناس في طرق العرض الأساسية في الأرشيف الإلكتروني ، و خطوات إضافية عند الوصول إلى الإصدارات السابقة.، وأن خطوات إضافية عند الوصول إلى الإصدارات السابقة. بعض تطبيقات إدارة المعرفة تجعل هذا سهلاً، مع الإصدارات السابقة حافظت تلقائيا في قائمة الدفع إلى أسفل كلما يتم أرشفة ملف جديد بنفس الاسم. إذا كانت هذه الوظيفة غير متوفرة، أنشأت '' أرشيف '' المجلدات في نفس مستوى الهيكل الخاص مثل الملفات التي تحتوي على أحدث المعلومات الخاصة بك، وبعناية تتحرك الإصدارات القديمة للخروج من الطريق وداخل مجلدات الأرشيف كلما قمت بإضافة أو تحديث الملفات الخاصة بك. مهما فعلت، لا تجبر الناس على فك رموز معلومات التاريخ الغامضة مدفونة في أسماء الملفات من أجل تحديد موقع أحدث الإصدارات من الخطط، والوضع، ومتطلبات والتعاريف ،الفحص، والقياسات، والتقارير، أو وثائق المشروع الأخرى.

إدارة الأمن
للحفاظ على المشاريع على المسار الصحيح، لا سيما المشاريع العالمية، وضمان وصول الأشخاص إلى البيانات الرئيسية التي يحتاجونها لعملهم على مشروعك هو متاحة على مدار الساعة. بيانات مشروعك كما يجب الوصول إليها بسهولة من قبل الجميع الذي يحتاج لمعرفة ذلك، ولكن هذا قد لا يكون بالضرورة لفريق مشروعك الموسع بأكمله. عندما تقوم بإعداد أرشيف المعلومات، والنظر إلى من الذي يحتاج إلى معرفة ما، وكما تخطط التسلسل الهرمي الهيكلي الخاص بك، استخدم أيا كان أدوات الأمن المتاحة لديك للتأكد من أن أعضاء فريقك يمكن قراءة كل ما يحتاجونه لرؤيته ولكن يمكن فقط تحديث الملفات والقوائم والجداول حيث من لديهم حاجة مشروعة.
أيضا، والنظر في أي متطلبات قد تضطر لفرض قيود الوصول على سبيل المثال ، في الحالات التي لديك المتعاقدين الخارجيين الذين لا ينبغي أن يكونوا قادرين على سحب المعلومات مقيدة مؤسستك. عموما، وتوازن المفاضلة بين الوصول السهل والمفتوح للجميع مع الاحتياجات الخاصة بك لحراسة المعلومات السرية.
يجب أيضا منع الحذف غير مناسب من المعلومات المطلوبة من الأرشيف. فإنه ليس من غير المألوف للناس الذين يريدون أن '' تنظيف '' الأرشيف بعد أن يكملوا عملهم، أو بعد التغييرات التي تظهر بالمشروع لجعل بعض الملفات تبدو غير ضرورية. بعض الناس قد يحاول أيضا إزالة الملفات التي تحتوي على المعلومات التي يجدون حرجا شخصيا. فمن الأفضل لتجنب تخزين المعلومات مثل هذه في المقام الأول، ولكن لا يمكنك دائما معرفة بالضبط كيف سيكون رد فعل الناس على كل من وضع بند المشروع. لهذه الأسباب، أنها فكرة جيدة للتأكد من أن جميع أعضاء الفريق يمكن أن يرى مع التحديث (مثالي مع أرشفة الإصدار التلقائي) كل ما يحتاجونه، ولكن أيضا أن معظم الناس لا يمكن أن يمحو أي معلومات.
حجز سلطة حذف المعلومات الموجودة في الأرشيف لنفسك فقط وربما عدد محدود جدا من الناس من فريقك الأساسي. في حين تنظيف الملف قد يكون ضروريا أحيانا، الحذف غير المنضبط للملفات المشاريع خطير بشكل واضح.
قد لا يكون دائما واضحا ما هي المعلومات حقا لم تعد هناك حاجة لها، وبمجرد حذف ملف قد لا تكون قادرا على الحصول عليه، أو إصدارات سابقة، والعودة مرة أخرى. أنت لا تستطيع أن تخاطر بفقدان معلومات المشروع يحتمل أن تكون حاسمة بشكل دائم.

تعليقي: 
أحيانا كثيرة يحدث خلل في تحديد آخر تحديث لمستندات المشاريع ، خاصة عند غياب مدير المشاريع وتفويض آخر بصلاحياته..


----------



## رمزة الزبير (14 يونيو 2015)

المشكلة رقم 34: 
كيف يمكنني تنظيم فريقي لأقصى قدر من الإبداع، والمرونة، والنجاح؟
يعتمد على:
- تجربة الفريق
- حجم الفريق

النظر إلى تجربة الفريق
لفرق جديدة، وخاصة فرق مع عدد من المساهمين المبتدئين، الخطوات الأولى لبناء فريق عالي الأداء تنطوي على الانتقال عبر مراحل '' تشكيل واقتحام '' في أسرع وقت ممكن. التعاون كفريق واحد في العصف الذهني، والتخطيط، والانخراط في أنشطة بناء الفريق سوف يساعد على تحقيق علاقات جيدة والثقة المتبادلة المطلوبة لتحصل في '' تعيين و'' حيث يبدأ الناس أن يروا أنفسهم كأعضاء في الفريق.
توفير التوجيه والإرشاد لأعضاء الفريق الأقل خبرة لمساعدتهم في أن يصبحوا بسرعة إنتاجية المساهمين. أيضا ضع في الاعتبار احتياجات تطوير للفريق ككل، والتركيز على أي تدريب أو بناء المهارة من شأنها أن تساعدك على تغطية مسؤولياتكم والاستفادة المشروع.
إشراك أعضاء الأكثر خبرة من فريقك في هذا التوجيه والتدريب، مؤكدا تقديرك الخاص لخبرتهم وقيمتهم للفريق. إعداد المكافآت للإبداع وحل المشكلة. عند التعامل مع أعضاء فريقك الذين لديهم تاريخ طويل من النجاحات ، تركيز المناقشات على ما يحتاجه المشروع من أجل الإنجاز. ترك تفاصيل كيفية قيام بهذا العمل في الغالب يعود إليهم. أنها ربما تعرف قدرا كبيرا أكثر حول هذا الموضوع مما تفعله على أي حال. الملكية والمسؤولية عن الأجزاء الرئيسية للمشروع هي العوامل المحفزة الرئيسية. تشجيع الإدارة الذاتية، وثقة الناس من ذوي الخبرة أن يفعلوا ما التزموا به على الأقل حتى يكون لديك ما يدعو للاعتقاد خلاف ذلك. كما كان مؤسس شركة هيوليت باكارد بيل هيوليت مولعا قائلا: '' يفعل الناس ما هو متوقع، وليس ما يتم تفتيشه. ''

النظر في حجم الفريق
في الفرق الصغيرة، وحتى إلى حد ما في الشركات الكبيرة، يمكن لأنشطة بناء الفريق والمكافآت للإبداع أن تكون فعالة جدا. عندما يصبح فريق المشروع من الضخامة بحيث تقنيات إدارة البرنامج تدخل في الاعتبار، ومع ذلك، فإن المسؤولية الأولى عن تشجيع الابتكار والحفاظ على العلاقات والثقة تحتاج إلى أن توكل إلى قادة كل فريق المشروع. هياكل على مستوى البرامج والحوافز التي تسهل كيفية عمل الأشياء قد تساعد، ولكن أهم عوامل النجاح التي هي تحت سيطرتك يجدون قادة المشروع الذين هم جذابين وذوي الكفاءة، والعمل على تقليل تبعيات المشروع الداخلية ضمن البرنامج. والبرنامج يكون قادرا على الاستفادة القصوى من كل المواهب والإبداع المتاحة فقط إذا تم تعيين كل فريق المشروع حتى العمل بشكل مستقل، ويمكن أن يكون إلى حد كبير الإدارة ذاتياً.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (15 يونيو 2015)

المشكلة رقم 35:
كيف يمكنني العمل بفعالية مع فرق المشاريع الأخرى والقادة الذين لديهم خبرة قليلة جدا لإدارة المشاريع؟
هناك أوقات حيث نجاحك يعتمد إلى حد كبير على كفاءة وتعاون قادة المشروع الآخر. إذا من زملائك ذوي الخبرة بما فيه الكفاية، فمن المرجح أن تسير الأشياء على ما يرام. إذا لم تكن كذلك، وربما كنت في حاجة لمساعدتهم على الحصول على ما يصل إلى السرعة.

القيادة بالقدوة
إذا كنت ترى القليل من الأدلة على أن قادة المشروع يجب العمل مع يبذلون ما يتعين عليهم القيام به، قد تكون قادرا على حملهم على الطريق الصحيح من خلال تقديم الأمثلة الجيدة. إذا معلومات التخطيط التي تحتاجها حول مشاريعهم مفقودة أو غير واضحة، وتبادل الخطط الخاصة بك وتقديم القوالب والمساعدات وظيفة أخرى للحصول عليها. إذا كانت العمليات التي يستخدمونها لا تعمل بشكل جيد، وتقدم لمساعدتهم من خلال التوجيه وتقديم وصف جيد للعملية لهم. جعل المرجعية و مواد التدريب المتاحة للمساعدة في تحسين الطريقة التي يعملون وبناء مهارات إدارة المشاريع.
انتقاد قادة المشروع الآخر لا يكن موضع تقدير أو فعال، ولكن تكتيك ذو الصلة التي غالبا ما يعمل أسأل الكثير من الأسئلة. إذا الاعتماد الذي لديك على المشروع ر ذي الصلة يسير بشكل سيئ، الإجتماع مع قائد مشروع آخر لمناقشته. التركيز على التفاعلات التفصيلية المحددة والنفاذ إلى هذه القضايا. استكشاف حالة المشروع باستخدام أسئلة قائمة على الحقائق يمكن أن توفر وسيلة لحفظ ماء الوجه للآخرين للتغيير. عندما يدركون أن ما كان ينبغي القيام به، فإنهم يمكن أن يتحولوا دون الحاجة إلى الاعتراف بأن ليس لديهم أي فكرة عما كانوا يفعلون. تركز الأسئلة على التوقيت، والموارد، للتسليم، أو القضايا الواقعية الأخرى، واقتراحات العمل في الأسئلة عن الكيفية التي يمكن بها تحسين الأمور.
فكرة أخرى التي قد تكون فعالة هي إدراك حيث يوجد فراغ في القيادة والقفز على ذلك. إذا التخطيط الشامل غير متماسكا بما فيه الكفاية، وتقدم لقيادة عملية التخطيط التعاونية لا يمكن أن يكون مجرد وسيلة جيدة لضمان أن التخطيط سيتم إن أحسنت صنعا، ولكن أيضا وسيلة متستر لتعليم الآخرين المشاركين كيف يجب فعله.

استخدام أدوات مشتركة
وهناك طريقة أخرى لتشجيع اعتماد عمليات مشتركة وفعالة في تشجيع استخدام أدوات إدارة المشاريع متسقة. إذا كان الجميع يقومون باستخدام نفس الأداة لوظائف مثل الجدولة وإدارة معلومات المشروع، يمكنك ممارسة الكثير من التأثير من خلال توفير التوجيه بشأن الهيكل و أداة التدريب والتوجيه، وأيضا من خلال تقديم أمثلة محددة من الأشياء المميزة بالمشروع جيدة المنتجة باستخدام التطبيقات المشتركة . مكتبات القوالب وثائق المشروع يمكن أن يكون مؤثرا جدا في تحسين نوعية إدارة مشاريع زملائك ".

استخدام نفوذكم
على الرغم من أنه غالباً هو الحال أن الناس الذين تعمل معهم لا يستخدمون عمليات إدارة المشروع بشكل كافي لأنهم لا يعرفون الكيفية، وأحيانا يحدث هذا لأسباب أخرى. بعض الناس لديهم عملية رهاب ويفضلون عدم التفكير في ما يجب أن تفعل الكثير في وقت مبكر. قد لا يكون مجرد الكثير من الاستعداد لإدارة المشروع. إذا وجدت أنك يجب أن تعمل مع قادة المشروع الآخر الذين ليسوا مهتمين جدا في القيام بذلك بشكل جيد، وكنت قد تكون قادرا على تغيير عقولهم عن طريق بيع فوائد إدارة المشاريع الجيدة. في حالات أخرى، قد تكون قادرا على التصعيد لكفيلك أو لمدير آخر أعلى مستوى لحشد المساعدة في تشجيع تعاون أفضل.
ولكن، حتى في الحالات التي كنت ناجحا في إقناع (أو إرغام) زملائك في إدارة المشاريع بشكل أفضل، فإنه قد تكون غاضب حول هذا الموضوع ويبقى من الصعب التعامل معها. أيضا، الأشخاص الذين لديهم الاستعداد القليل لإدارة المشاريع أو الذين لا يعتقدون أن مبادئ إدارة المشاريع مفيدة سيعودون لا محالة إلى عاداتهم القديمة في نهاية المطاف. كلما تقدم بك يعتمد على سحب قادة المشروع المتمردين يتماشى مع المشروع الحالي، كما يجب عليك البحث عن سبل لتجنب الاضطرار إلى العمل معهم مرة أخرى في بعض المشاريع في المستقبل.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (16 يونيو 2015)

المشكلة رقم 36:
كيف يمكنني مساعدة أعضاء الفريق بإعتراف قيمة استخدام عمليات إدارة المشروع؟
في بعض المنظمات، ويمكن اعتبار إدارة المشروع حمل غير ضروري إلى حد كبير، وحلت محلها على نهج '' مجرد القيام بذلك ''. حتى في هذه البيئات، بيع ممارسات المشروع الجيدة للناس من الممكن، لا سيما إذا كنت تركز على الأشياء مثل الفوائد وتجنب الألم ، المعايير المطلوبة أو الموصى بها بقوة، والمشاركة الفعالة من الناس تحتاج إلى إقناع. وتركز هذه المشكلة على أعضاء فريقك، أفكار هنا يمكن أن تكون فعالة على قدم المساواة في الحصول على تعاون كفيلك وأصحاب المصلحة.

إظهار الفوائد 
حالات المشروع تختلف، ولكن عندما تدفع المساهمين مرة أخرى على استخدام عمليات إدارة المشاريع، انها عادة ما تقوم أساسا على حقيقة أن العمليات تتطلب العمل. هذا صحيح، ولكن على افتراض أنك لا تستخدم الممارسات الجيدة لإدارة المشاريع وبالتالي سيكون أقل عمل غير صحيح عموما. المشاريع السابقة هي دائما تقريبا مليئة بالذكريات المؤلمة، وخصوصا حيث يكون القليل من التخطيط والرقابة. استخدام هذا الألم لصالحك، والتي تبين كيف أن نهج أكثر تنظيما ستتعامل بشكل أفضل مع الأشياء التي كانت المشاكل في الماضي، مثل العمل الإضافي اللازم لإعادة العمل ،سارع العمل على الأنشطة اكتشفت في وقت متأخر، والتوتر والذعر الناجم عن عدم كفاية المعلومات، والهائلة '' تضخم العمل في وقت متأخر من المشروع '' اللازمة لتحقيق مشروع غير منظم إلى الإغلاق. القضايا السطحية التي تقلق موظفيك وتظهر أن العمل العام باستخدام العمليات المناسبة سيكون أقل، وليس أكثر من ذلك.
بحث أيضا الفوائد الأخرى، مؤكدا الجوانب الفردية التي تهم موظفيك. توفر إدارة المشاريع أساسا لتحسين الاتصال والسيطرة، لذلك سيكون هناك توجيه أفضل وأكثر وضوحا في جميع مراحل المشروع.
سوف تكون المشاكل أقل يعني اجتماعات أقصر وأقل أثناء تنفيذ المشروع، والجميع يكره الاجتماعات واللقاءات التي لا داعي لها على وجه الخصوص. أقل فوضى وعناء يعني أيضا الوضع أكثر مصداقية ومعرفة التقدم، وبالتالي تدخل إدارتك أقل كثيرا. يتم ترك المشاريع المنفذة بسلاسة والتركيز على الحصول على العمل المنجز بدلا من الشرح، مرارا وتكرارا، ما حصل من خطأ. أي أسباب لتحسين إدارة المشروع، يمكنك استنباط الفوائد التي تهم مساهمي مشروعك وسوف تكون مقنعة.

مطابق للمواصفات
إدارة المشاريع بشكل متزايد تشمل المعايير واللوائح والمتطلبات التنظيمية. بعض أنواع المشاريع لديها لوائح الحكومية التي تفرض بعض العمليات، وغيرها يجب أن تعتمد عليها إما لأسباب الامتثال للصناعة أو لتظل قادرة على المنافسة. إذا كان أي من هذا صحيحا لمشروعك، نشير إلى أعضاء فريقك أنه بالإضافة إلى ممارسات إدارة المشروع كونها فكرة جيدة سيكون هناك أيضا عواقب وخيمة إذا فشلت في اعتمادها.
حتى إذا لم تكن هناك معايير خارجية أو الأنظمة المتاحة لمساعدتك على كسب التعاون، قد يكون هناك متطلبات تنظيمية التي يمكن الاستشهاد بها. إدارة المشاريع أو مكاتب إدارة البرامج تضع كثير من الأحيان المعايير لتصل عمليات إلزامية، وأيضا يمكن أن توفر '' عملية شرطية '' الذين يراقبون ما يجري، ويمكن أن تساعدك على ضمان الاعتماد المناسب. على الرغم من أن الممارسات المعتمدة على الامتثال للقواعد السائدة تنفذ بسهولة، فإنها قد تكون أو لا تكون دائما ملائمة تماما.
استغلال أي مساعدة هذا يوفر، ولكن أيضا رصد النتائج والنظر في البدائل إذا وجدت عمليات إلزامية غير فعالة. مع مرور الوقت، استخدم الدروس المستفادة ما بعد مشروعك، المناقشات مع كفيلك والإدارة الأخرى، والعمل مع زملائك لضبط العمليات الخاصة بك تكليف بحيث سيكون مناسبا للبيئة الخاصة بك.


تكييف العملية 
ومن الأفضل دائما أن يكون هناك أناس تعتمد الممارسات التي قد فكروا فيها (أو يعتقدون أنهم قد فكروا فيها) من المطالبة بأن يفعلوا ذلك 'أنت قلت لديك. ''إشراك أعضاء فريقك في صقل كيف تخطط للمضي قدما، والاستماع إلى ملاحظاتهم. إذا كانت هناك اعتراضات كبيرة على العمليات أنت توصي بها، أسأل هؤلاء الذين يشتكون بدائلهم. إذا أنها تأتي مع الخيارات التي تظهر بشكل أفضل، والنظر لهم. إذا لم تكن هناك أفضل أعرب عن الخيارات، أسأل ما إذا كان النقاد من شأنهم على الأقل محاولة فعل الأمور المطلوبة لبعض الوقت لنرى كيف ستسير الأمور.
طرح الأسئلة لتوجيه النقاش يمكن أيضا أن تكون فعال في إقناع الناس بأن العمليات المفضلة لديك مرغوبة. مساعدة الناس يرون لأنفسهم كيف أن ممارسات إدارة المشاريع الجيدة يمكنها معالجة وحل مشاكلهم.
أيضا يمكن أن تكون قصص نجاح مقنعة. تحديد المشاريع المماثلة التي نجحت باستخدام الممارسات التي ترغب في تبني وبناء حالة لمحاكاة ما فعلوه.
إذا واجهت الكثير من المقاومة ستجد أنه من الضروري للبدء في المشروع دون تعاون الكثير، والنظر في نهج خفي. كحد أدنى، والقيام بخطة أولية بنفسك واستخدامها لتوفير التوجيه لفريقك وتتبع أعماله. في الحالات التي تبدأ الأمور في التدهور، استغلال الفرصة لإعادة النظر في العمليات في استخدام وتفعل ما تستطيع للتحسين كما المضي قدما.

تعليقي:
في أغلب الإدارات العربية ينظر إلى المعايير والمواصفات القياسية والممارسات على أنها أشياء زائدة بحجة ضرورة إستمرار التشغيل أو التكلفة الكبيرة مع أن هذه الممارسات توفر المال على المدى البعيد وكذلك تضمن إستمرارية عمليات التشغيل لأن الحلول التلفيقية لا تدوم طويلاً سيتوقف التشغيل لفترة أطول عن إذ ما تم إستخدام الممارسات الصحيحة.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (17 يونيو 2015)

المشكلة رقم 37:
كيف يمكنني إبقاء تركيز الناس دون الأضرار المعنوية؟
فمن السهل الحفاظ على الروح المعنوية عندما تسير الأمور بشكل جيد. المشاريع كونها مشاريع، على الرغم من هذا هو الحال لفترة طويلة إلا نادرا. الحفاظ على الحافز يعتمد على الحفاظ على العلاقات والمواقف الايجابية والاعتراف، والوعي بسبب أهمية المشروع.

الحفاظ على العلاقات
الحفاظ على العلاقات الجيدة والثقة هو موضوع متكرر في هذا الكتاب. هذا مهم بشكل خاص عندما يقطع المشروع عبر الفترة الوعرة. إذا كانت هناك مشاكل والناس بحاجة لقضاء بعض الوقت الإضافي للاسترداد والتوتر والغضب يميل إلى الزيادة. قائد المشروع الفعال يعمل بجد للغاية لإبقاء الناس تركز على الوضع والعمل المطلوب لتحقيق الانتعاش. فإنه لا يجدي كثيرا '' عاصفة إلقاء اللوم '' وإضاعة الوقت والطاقة وتحديد كبش فداء. عندما يرى الجميع الآخرين في الفريق كجزء من الحل، سيؤدي إلى التعافي السريع والتقدم الفعلي ، وسيظل التعاون عايل. ذكر على الرغم من أن هذا قد يبدو سهل القيام به، والتقليل من الفتنة والصراع هو المفتاح لبقاء المشاريع الصعبة.


البقاء الإيجابي
هنري فورد ذكر ، '' إذا كنت تعتقد أنك تستطيع أو أنك لا تستطيع، أنت عادة الصحيح. '' جزء لا بأس به من أي مشروع ناجح تحتجز إلى الاعتقاد بأن سوف تحصل من خلاله. فالفريق الذي يعتقد أنه سيفشل، أو حتى يقر شكوكا كبيرة، سوف تجد أن يكون تتحقق ذاتيا. قادة المشروع الجيدين يتمكنون من إبقاء البهجة في جميع أنحاء المشروع، وأنهم تستخدمون موقفهم الإيجابي للحفاظ على تحرك الجميع إلى الأمام بثقة كافية. أخذه من المسلم به أن هناك حلا لكل مشكلة دائما يزيد من احتمال أن تجد في الواقع واحد. الحفاظ على الموقف الإيجابي ليس تجاهل المشاكل والمخاطر. هو عكس ذلك تماما. قادة المشروع الفعالين يقومون بمراقبة المشاكل المحتملة بجد والعلامات المبكرة من المشاكل، والتعامل معها بشكل قوي. البحث عن المشاكل يسمح لك بإيجادها وحلها عندما تكون صغيرة. إذا كنت تنتظر حتى تكون كبيرة بحيث تكون واضحة للجميع، فإنها قد تكون هائلة جدا لحلها.

الاعتراف بالإنجازات
بغض النظر عن ما يحدث مع مشروع، هناك دائما الإنجازات.هو دائما موضع تقدير ذلك عندما تحدد وتصبح مرئية في تقارير الوضع وغيرها من الاتصالات. وإضافة الشكر الشخصي الخاص بك إلى المساهم أو أعضاء الفريق المشاركين يساعد على الحفاظ على الأشخاص الذين يعملون. في أوقات الشدة قد يكون من الصعب أن نتذكر أن تفعل هذا، ولكن هذا عندما تفعل سيكون له فرق أكبر.

تذكير الناس لماذا نحن هنا
ضمان حفاظ أعضاء فريقك على الإمساك بزمام أهداف المشروع التي تهمهم شخصيا ستساعد في الحفاظ على التركيز، خصوصا عندما تكون تحت الضغط. العمل نفسه، والخبرات المكتسبة والمهارات المكتسبة، وقيمة ما للمشروع سوف تحقق، أو أيا كان نوعه أن أولئك الذين يعملون على رعاية المشروع سيظل عن أهمية بالنسبة لهم. وذكر موظفيك لماذا فعلوا، وما زالت تفعل، الرعاية حول المشروع تساعد على الحفاظ على تحرك الأشياء.


----------



## loved_boy (10 أكتوبر 2015)

thank you so much 
keep on


----------



## sang (12 أكتوبر 2015)

الف شكر ، جزاك الله كل خير


----------

